#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-01-29
<Admiral_Chicago> they updated, now it works, not sure if it needed a patch or what?
<Admiral_Chicago> it is fixed
<gnomefreak> its fixed than fix released == correct status
<Admiral_Chicago> good, i thought it was, just making sure.
<gnomefreak> brb while this is transfering if needed ill be back in like 3 minutes
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<gnomefreak> anytime
<gnomefreak> ok guys anyone hav e aproblem with mondays meeting time?
<gnomefreak> i will check email when i get in ubuntu but im doubting i have heard back
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: 20UTC?
<gnomefreak> sure works for me
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: i have no problem
<gnomefreak> i dont remember the times i listed off hand
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: 20 UTC?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82060 in firefox (main) "A web page Firefox can't print." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82063 in firefox (main) "/tmp/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.k15d0H.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82063
<Admiral_Chicago> sent an email out to the team, check it please.
<Admiral_Chicago> night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #47173 in firefox (main) "Color of selected text not consistent with rest of the applications" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47173
<AlexLatchford> yeah 20UTC on the 5th is good
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: it's the 5th, thought it was tomorrow
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: might want to put that in the email i sent
<Admiral_Chicago> err reply to it
<AlexLatchford> lol, you put today?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> a bit tired and not sleepy
<AlexLatchford> lol ok
<Admiral_Chicago> going to try again
* Admiral_Chicago head to bed...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82075 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Pound sign lost when sending email in ISO-8859-1 to UTF-8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82075
<AlexLatchford> hehe
<AlexLatchford> Meh, cleaned up a few pages on the wiki, still needs a lot of work though
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63265 in firefox (main) "Firefox fails to open in Ubuntu 6.0.6 LTS" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82106 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82106
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:gnomefreak] : Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team | Our page can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | The team is still under-construction | Meeting: Monday February 5th at 20:00 UTC.
<gnomefreak> Im gonna try to get this on frdige so we can use #ubuntu-meeting for the meeting that way seb and daniel and anyone else are there. (since they are there 100% of time when they are on line and that way its more of an open meeting and see if people dont get intrested and want to join :)
<gnomefreak> fridge even
<gnomefreak> any objections to that?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82116 in firefox (main) "firefox close without message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82116
<Admiral_Chicago> i've got no objections to fridge
<gnomefreak> ok i want meetings in -meetings because people hang there and they get intrested in differetn meetings (might help get people on team
<gnomefreak> plus daniel and seb and afflaw can give thier input
<Admiral_Chicago> we can do that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82122 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash during java applet load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82122
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: do you use rsync?
<jwendell> Ubugtu here, cool
* gnomefreak starting to hate rsync
<crimsun> really? I love it.
<gnomefreak> its not commenting to the damn servers im getting IO errors
<gnomefreak> i guess i try a differnt mirror
<crimsun> meaning "connecting"?
<gnomefreak> failed to connect to mirrors.uol.com.br
<crimsun> ah, right.
<gnomefreak> error: error in socket IO (code 10)
<gnomefreak> its doing it on any mirror i seem to try :(
<gnomefreak> gonna try thier main mirror
<gnomefreak> hm it seems the mirrors i was trying are messed up in some way. the uk mirror seems to work (atleast its downloading files
<jwendell> Ubugtu here, cool
<AlexLatchford> Howdy guys
<AlexLatchford> so are we changing the venue of the meeting?
<gnomefreak> yes so more people can see it and stuff. i talked to daniel h. and i will be posting it on fridge-devel list and so on. he should be ablet o make it.
<AlexLatchford> aha ok
<gnomefreak> good way to build the team and it helps to have open meetings you never know what good people you will find :)
<gnomefreak> does firefox limit downloads by chance
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78719 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) ""Unread: -1" in thunderbird" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78719
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: no what is rsync?
<Admiral_Chicago> also, what do you mean "limits downloads"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82157 in firefox (main) "Firefox often crash when it's rendering a new tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #45008 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashes on Saving Files" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45008
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). and i downloaded 2 isos lastnight & this morning i went to download the 3rd and firefox gav eme a popup that i reached my limit but i restarted firefox and it works (also changed mirrors so maybe the mirror is restricted
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: rsync is a great way to fix md5sum mismatches for isos :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82166 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crash then listen imap quarantaine server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82168 in firefox (main) "autoscroll shows the "resize up" cursor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82168
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see, well i don't work too much with iso's so I never had a problem
<Admiral_Chicago> only when I download Linux CDs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82172 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "crash when (perhaps) moving large folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82172
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: i think it can be used for anything. i use it for ISOs but fairly sure it can be used for anything.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i'll check it out
<Admiral_Chicago> right now, I'm a bit busy fixing this computer
<Admiral_Chicago> fixing it to use Kubuntu that is
<gnomefreak> been working on getting suse up and running here :(
<Admiral_Chicago> This poor girl broke her windows build, but it was broken to begin with
<gnomefreak> windows is always broken
<ausimage> Hello I think we may have conflict with meetings on the February 5th
<Admiral_Chicago> ausimage: no offense but that is the time we core members can meet
<Admiral_Chicago> ausimage: what is the conflict?
<ausimage> We made note in UWN 29 that the Scribes Team was meeting in #ubunutu-meeting at the same time
<gnomefreak> no conflict of meetings if it was i couldnt have gotten the spot
<gnomefreak> ausimage: needs to be on fridge
<gnomefreak> ausimage: thats how you save spots for meetings
<ausimage> I understand but I did not understand how to get it on the fridge
<ausimage> It was not obvious how to get it on the fridge
<gnomefreak> ausimage: how long of a meeting?
<ausimage> Not sure lets say a half-hour at most... If it is longer we will move to a different channel....
<Admiral_Chicago> ausimage: give us a minute
<ausimage> We are trying to establish our team as well... thanks
<gnomefreak> ausimage: can you give me ten minutes or so i have 2 other problems to work out atm
<ausimage> sure PM me when you have made a decision....
<gnomefreak> like ill remember :(
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> whos here atm?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: i'm not :)
<Admiral_Chicago> alex and I are, you are, Kees is here, as in Daniel
<gnomefreak> it looks like we have the meeting. they have 2 people in htier team
<Admiral_Chicago>  /names
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: here as in not away
<Admiral_Chicago> oh well we better have it then
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: and all you need is /n
<Admiral_Chicago> really? didn't know that. nixternal told me /names
<Admiral_Chicago> well i'm here, anything you needed gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> nothing i think i got them to move it
<gnomefreak> we will be keeping our time but im not gonna resnd 100 emails because 2 people want to look official
<gnomefreak> sorry was working things out
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74152 in firefox (main) "Crash during change which player should be used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82191 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82191
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-01-30
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70808 in firefox (main) "Random crashing, on all different types of pages" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70810 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76608 in firefox (main) "Crash when opening a bookmark via del.ico.us" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81322 in firefox (main) "Crash Firefox" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67886 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when a gnome theme is selected" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76066 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed on closing" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79008 in firefox (main) "Crash during running kgpg" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78206 in firefox (main) "Crash while loading http://www.sopcast.org/channel/chreg.jsp" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78157 in firefox (main) "I was on hi5 listening to music and trying to send a text to a friend when fire fox froze." [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78290 in firefox (main) "crash after clicking on save link as" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74602 in firefox (main) "address bar dropdown box does not redirect when selected" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68230 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  right click for popup menus on status bar triggers menu items" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81263 in firefox (main) "firefox get crahed wile opening fttp surver" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81018 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "drag n drop seems really unreliable on feisty" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74880 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed when using java " [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81418 in firefox (main) "firefox deadlock / freeze / hang on startup" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #56610 in firefox "Automatic search from address entry doesn't work anymore" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81809 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes while using Thememanger" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73536 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes after abrupt X server restart & login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77423 in firefox (main) "Crash opening a PDF from firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65609 in firefox ""installLocation has no properties" error in nsExtensionManager.js during install/update of extensions" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81411 in firefox (main) "strange crash " [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81411
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, there seems to be a bug related to raise()
<Admiral_Chicago> at least I saw one on Feisty, just saw another one
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #77423 and Bug #74576
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77423 in firefox "Crash opening a PDF from firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77423
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74576 in firefox "crash after theme change [@gtk_style_realize]  [@gtk_style_ref] " [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74576
<Admiral_Chicago> seems to be GTK related.
<Admiral_Chicago> i think
<AlexLatchford> which bug?
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: the ones above
<AlexLatchford> oh right ok, just saw the ones you mean
<Admiral_Chicago> launchpad has gone screwy again
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, I still have some problems with my spell checking
<Admiral_Chicago> i think it's my profile...
<AlexLatchford> hmm, karma's broken
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: yes it is, truncated to first 4 chars
<AlexLatchford> it is?
<AlexLatchford> https://launchpad.net/~alanpope
<Admiral_Chicago> i have class now. talk to ya soon
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: https://launchpad.net/~freddymartinez9
<Admiral_Chicago> should be close to 70K
<Admiral_Chicago> w/e karma isn't important right now, my grammar course is
<AlexLatchford> yeah, I think it has just truncated some characters
<AlexLatchford> sure it will be fixed
<AlexLatchford> right im off to do some lifeguarding..
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm being a grammarian :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82345 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0 crashes when typing in the Google Search Bar on Google Homepage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #48772 in firefox (main) "Firefox randomly crashes" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82377 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes during mozilla import" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82377
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-01-31
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82390 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when bookmark is added to the toolbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82390
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, my spell check isn't working again. I just did a new profile today and added all of 5 extension
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80714 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "javascript menus are under the flash animation (dup-of: 49613)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81438 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash and close pages... Ubuntu ...Xterminal  NX - for Windows" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71955 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "crash when pasting a URL into a Location: dialog" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81526 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird crash unexpectedly" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81528 in firefox (main) "iTunes (Apple) website crashes Firefox" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64283 in firefox (main) "crashed when I opened a particular page" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81543 in firefox (main) "Firefox child windows width too small (german version)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64620 in firefox (main) "Firefox hangs when visiting a page" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66601 in firefox (main) "Crash when working on KRDC" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67285 in firefox (main) "Segmentation fault when loading HTTPS pages" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71793 in firefox (main) "Crash js_FinalizeStringRT" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71803 in firefox (main) "Crash on change user " [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73112 in firefox (main) "Crash while playing Shockwave-flash media" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71852 in firefox (main) "Crash after suspend" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72018 in firefox (main) "crash gtk_style_realize Segfault when clicking back after failing to watch a video" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72305 in firefox (main) "crash when Restore Session with 10+ tabs" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72366 in firefox (main) "Random crashing" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72458 in firefox (main) "Firefox icon is too big" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72821 in firefox (main) "Crash when trying to show style information" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71934 in firefox (main) "screen debris" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72063 in firefox (main) "Trying to play the rhapsody song from the firefox plugin" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72126 in firefox (main) "Firefox, Swiftfox Both Crash When Popups are Called" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73215 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed after installing an extension" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73296 in firefox (main) "Real Rhapsody Crashes Firefox" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73333 in firefox (main) "crash nsProfileLock::FatalSignalHandler" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73365 in firefox (main) "frequent segmentation fault crashes" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73434 in firefox (main) "crash nsProfileLock::FatalSignalHandler" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72142 in firefox (main) "Crash nsCOMPtr_base" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72415 in firefox "cacert.org root certificate inclusion" [Unknown,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72812 in firefox (main) "Firefox does not display new page after click." [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72919 in firefox (main) "Crash nsAttrAndChildArray::Clear" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73168 in firefox (main) "Crashed when opening new window" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73193 in firefox (main) "Lost control (hung) when using Macromedia Flash 9 Beta plugin" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73228 in firefox (main) "AMD 64 dapper firefox closing no errors" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73322 in firefox (main) "Download does not work in Firefox / Edgy" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73348 in firefox (main) "after login it appeared the crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73360 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes while installing MyFreeTV by Synaptic" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73439 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0 crashed during high memory/cpu usage" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73492 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when open a flash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73611 in firefox (main) "Flash 7.0 crashes firefox" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73493 in firefox (main) "Crash M_get_input_context" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73595 in firefox (main) "kbd & mouse freeze" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74632 in firefox (main) "Unknown 'crash' - shutdown spontaniously" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74728 in firefox (main) "crash IM_get_input_context" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73624 in firefox (main) "Crash nsProfileLock::FatalSignalHandler" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73666 in firefox (main) "crash NP_Shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73784 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when closing tab" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73869 in firefox (main) "crash on start-up 2x" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74030 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74182 in firefox (main) "Crash NP_Shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74250 in firefox (main) "Crash on startup ...ubuntu edgy" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74295 in firefox (main) "gmail chat view crashes firefox" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74469 in firefox (main) "Crash when I'm configuring the mediaplayer connectivity" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74497 in firefox (main) "crash!" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74554 in firefox (main) "Crash while trying to view an SVG file exported from CMAP Tools" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73857 in firefox (main) "crasch when I try to access to pnpMyAdmin" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73857
<crimsun> this channel makes baby jebus weep
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73963 in firefox (main) "Crash when launching Mugshot chat" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74424 in firefox (main) "crash IM_get_input_context" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74446 in firefox (main) "Firefox reports crash while doing nothing, doesn't close" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74493 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed - reason unknown" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74535 in firefox (main) "firefox crash while installing other packages" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74796 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74796
<Admiral_Chicago> yes it does, it's all crash reports too
<Admiral_Chicago> that's the worse part :(
* Admiral_Chicago is afraid to check his email
<crimsun> I can't reproduce half of them, but I'm running 7.04 with no extensions
<crimsun> I am, however, using Flash 9
<crimsun> and JDK 1.6
<Admiral_Chicago> I can't reporoduce any of them either.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74916 in firefox (main) "trying to get a file from putfile.com caused random crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74957 in firefox (main) "crashes while switching virtual desktop nsProfileLock::FatalSignalHandler" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74971 in firefox (main) "Crash after some use" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75025 in firefox (main) "FireFox closed unexpectedly." [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75059 in firefox (main) "crash while downloading iso images" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75061 in firefox (main) "Crash when accessing link within page" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75155 in firefox (main) "Crash gtk_style_ref" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75168 in firefox (main) "crash gtk_style_realize" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75187 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed on closing" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75210 in firefox (main) "Crashed NP_Shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75225 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash while trying to open a Flash video in www.eluniversal.com.mx" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75583 in firefox (main) "Here is a crash report from when I logged on to firefox" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75583
<Admiral_Chicago> there goes the bot
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75653 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0 crashes upon visiting a complex page" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75653
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74831 in firefox (main) "firefox crash, and major system lag" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74853 in firefox (main) "Crash gtk_style_realize" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75297 in firefox (main) "crash gtk_style_ref" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75371 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes, closes all windows while I was reading a web site" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75443 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes at the opening of a new tab/page" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75457 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes periodically with x errors" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75514 in firefox (main) "firefox 1.5.0.8 crashes randomly while using google docs" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75593 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes with quicktime pages" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75593
<Admiral_Chicago> oh it's david going nuts on bug reports
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75195 in firefox (main) "I pressed refresh and firefox crashed" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75261 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashes" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75575 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashes When Opening File Upload Dialog" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75689 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when logging into Amazon.com" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75717 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2 crashes during shutdown of Synaptic" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75740 in firefox (main) "Crash notification appeard after resume from hibernate." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75754 in firefox (main) "crash when loaded with media plugins" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75806 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75833 in firefox (main) "Segmentation Fault (core dumped)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75978 in firefox (main) "Firefox2 crashes on log-out" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76014 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed while trying to load a page" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76065 in firefox (main) "firefox just crashed " [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76137 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when adding information to family trees on ancestry.co.uk" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76265 in firefox (main) "Useless Yahoo Flickr crashes FF when exiting Flickr" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76277 in firefox (main) "crash when firefox should open www.blogger.com" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76436 in firefox (main) "Help crashes on launch" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74566 in firefox (main) "Crash XPC_WN_Helper_NewResolve" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75661 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75945 in firefox (main) "firefox close unexpectedly" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76187 in firefox (main) "Firefox ends session frequently" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76209 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76460 in firefox (main) "firefox crash while reading website" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76541 in firefox (main) "FireFox Crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76550 in firefox (main) "Crash when hover on Money.CNN.com page" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76694 in firefox (main) "FireFox v2.0 Crash" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76826 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76827 in firefox (main) "I linked to a radio stream. Firefox crashed" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76888 in firefox (main) "all occurences of firefox suddenly crashed without reason" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76913 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77171 in firefox (main) "crash of firefox 2.0 while running with Edgy" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77243 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed while listening to online radio (flash used) and trying to bookmark other page" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77257 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on some web page" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77272 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash - maybe unresponsive script problem?" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77273 in firefox (main) "unknown crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77275 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77288 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed when reading webmail" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77363 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when playing a video from cnn.com" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77469 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed in last.fm" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77530 in firefox (main) "random firefox crashes" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76509 in firefox (main) "crash at searching for java plugin" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74564 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes randomly" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77488 in firefox (main) "Firefox - Choose helper app can't find /" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77521 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes while stepping in js debugger" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77531 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes once in a while" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77618 in firefox (main) "Crash, when I logout of Webmail" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77663 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes on moving a tab" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77905 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed when opening a tab that caused a number of fd:// errors popping up" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78028 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when closed by close button" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78063 in firefox (main) "firefox crashing on rebooting" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78091 in firefox (main) "Crash firefox with url" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78351 in firefox (main) "Crashed while minimized" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78481 in firefox (main) "firefox shuts down" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78518 in firefox (main) "crash after selecting all messages in gmail" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78530 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when I change focus to azureus" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82411 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69931 in firefox (main) "Crash NP_Shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70003 in firefox (main) "firefox 2 crash with bug report" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70034 in firefox (main) "opening gmail account crashes firefox" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70052 in firefox (main) "opening a popup crashes firefox" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70288 in firefox (main) "Crash when cliicking on opening all bookmarks simultaneously flash fix XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70415 in firefox (main) "Crash with Edgy 64 bit" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70541 in firefox (main) "crash after 'Bookmark this Page' tab clicked" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68236 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed while running cedega" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68640 in firefox (main) "Crash, don't know circumstances, have .crash file" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69196 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when right clicking a flash aplication" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69437 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0 crashed while installing pt-BR dictionary" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69823 in firefox (main) "crash gtk_style_ref" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69866 in firefox (main) "crash nsProfileLock::FatalSignalHandler" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69890 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash immediatly after launching" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71182 in firefox (main) "Firefox Coredump dragging content" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71315 in firefox (main) "Crash with totem when opening an MPG link" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71396 in firefox (main) "Crash after applet initialisation" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71531 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed after opening a new tab" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71652 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash after pressing the Back Button" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71691 in firefox (main) "Crash when adding a bookmark" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71702 in firefox (main) "Crash nsProfileLock::FatalSignalHandler" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74778 in firefox (main) "crashed loading multiple pages" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75918 in firefox (main) "crashed" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76552 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash when loading a page in a background tab" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76728 in firefox (main) "firefox 2.0 crashes uploading an image" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77396 in firefox (main) "Firefox repeatably dies at www.bethere.co.uk" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70678 in firefox (main) "Crash when changing font hinting settings" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70875 in firefox (main) "crash gtk_style_realize" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70914 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70973 in firefox (main) "Crash IM_get_input_context" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71013 in firefox (main) "Crash when visiting page with flash content" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77645 in firefox (main) "FireFox crash when navigating money.cnn.com" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77698 in firefox (main) "crashefor no reason" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77970 in firefox (main) "firefox crash after closing totem in a tab" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78076 in firefox (main) "i was gonna clean out sensetiv data, than it crashed" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78162 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash in Standby" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78625 in firefox (main) "crash on right click save as" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78625
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78644 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash and the apport command was using the 100% of the CPU" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78725 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes closing webpage" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78809 in firefox (main) "Randomly crashing (SIGSEGV/SIGPIPE)" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78825 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0 Ubuntu 6.10 crashes logging in to certain websites " [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78865 in firefox (main) "Seg-Fault after Google Browser Sync plugin installation" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78908 in firefox (main) "crash suddenly" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79260 in firefox (main) "Some site made firefox crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79345 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77222 in firefox (main) "crash from viewing java-applet containign page runescape.com on a low memory machine" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77564 in firefox (main) "Crash while trying to save an rtf from a GoogleMail email (but had just failed to open an rm file with Totem)" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77568 in firefox (main) "crash firefox" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79348 in firefox (main) "FireFox crashed as it was loading http://www.winehq.com/" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79424 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79541 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when managing bookmarks" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80235 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on opening" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80483 in firefox (main) "Crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80562 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes after installing flash-player plugin" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80566 in firefox (main) "Firerfox crash report" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80617 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes during the opening of an avi file" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80875 in firefox (main) "Crash with various plugins" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81229 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81710 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #43324 in wine (main) "There is no 64 bit package available." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60138 in firefox (main) "Firefox will not start under Dapper 6.06" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65740 in firefox (main) "*** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin terminated" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78276 in firefox (main) "crach while visit a websit, signal 11" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78687 in firefox (main) "[Edgy]  Default font in Firefox too big" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76994 in firefox (main) "Firefox closed when download a pdf file" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68474 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "TB crashed when viewing RSS feed and marking messages as junk" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70127 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "tb closed" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70306 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "crashed" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70775 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crash on extention update" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71032 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash report" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71127 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "segfault on opening" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71131 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes if you change Gnome theme while it is running" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71145 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash while downloading mail" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71604 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash while retrieving a message through IMAP" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71663 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "crashed after giving a double return when writing a bullet list" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71774 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash while deleting emails." [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71921 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes when left minimized." [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73372 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes when reading mail" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61199 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crashed while composing a newsgroup post." [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65059 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird crashes" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65896 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[Edgy]  Thunderbird crashes" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66229 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes..." [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67451 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash when closing a loading rss window" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72332 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird crashes on start" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73448 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashed again" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74419 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes immediately upon startup in Ubuntu Edgy" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74952 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "crash while undo of of delete operation" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75286 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash on startup" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77316 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird crashs unexpected" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78061 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thudebird crashes on start after update" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78159 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird immediately closes after launch" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78164 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash on startup after deleting Inbox.msf and copying different Inbox-file to mail directory" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79202 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "unexpected close (crash) when searching" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71905 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crashed after entering master password" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72160 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "TB crashed while writing reply email" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72243 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Mozilla thunderbird crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64712 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird always crashes while downloading certain emails" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66055 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[Edgy]  TB crash on closing" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70649 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes after finishing the creation of an email account" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70831 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird closes itself without warning." [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71223 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_mozilla-thunderbird_mozilla-thunderbird-bin.1000.crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73895 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "crash reading RSS" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74661 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash when reading IMAP mail" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77716 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "segfault when applying a filter" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #56139 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird smiley segfault" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63653 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[Edgy]  Consistent crash on start when connecting to IMAP server" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63653
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64614 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Assistive technologies make Thunderbird crash when retrieving emails" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82440 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed while downloading/opening pdf file" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79050 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashes when trying to view video" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65017 in firefox (main) "Printing a Yahoo! mail wastes paper." [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70412 in firefox (main) "Firefox in ubuntu 6.10 Edgy does not play video streams" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68182 in firefox (main) "JavaScript websites have to reload webpages on actions that shouldn't reload." [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69719 in firefox "range.createContextualFragment() crash when range node is DocType" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76529 in firefox (main) "Installing a extension (adblockPlus) and firefox close." [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82467 in firefox (main) "ff crash running Pandora editing bookmarks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71129 in firefox (main) "Error when adding live bookmark with bookmarks manager" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65916 in firefox (main) "DOM inspector doesn't appear in Edgy/FFox2" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67033 in firefox (main) "Problem with partly hided drop down window" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79443 in firefox (main) "reading mail,browser crashed when bookmarking link" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70411 in firefox (main) "firefox froze when dragging bookmark icon to toolbar" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82495 in firefox (main) "Firefox thinks it crashes when i turn it off. Not really a problem for me" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57454 in firefox (main) "Firefox segfaults every time it is launched" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80542 in firefox (main) "not sure when this happened" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70967 in firefox (main) "It can't open multiples windows in multihead session" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69550 in firefox (main) "After upgrading to Edgy, firefox doesn't work anymore" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78541 in firefox (main) "mozplugger/timidity not working in Firefox 2.0.0.1" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76453 in firefox (main) "firefox freezes with complex javascript (edgy)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69003 in firefox (main) "Firefox DoS/memory corruption flaw in javascript. Bugtraq ID 19488" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68158 in firefox "Firefox 2.0" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77260 in firefox (main) "problemas al inciar ubuntu y Firefox" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77786 in firefox (main) "Printing with firefox does not work" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66579 in firefox "folder operations clear name entry in Save As dialouge" [Unknown,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66579
* gnomefreak will be back to bugs once i get over the "holy crap wherre did my karma go"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71178 in firefox (main) "Bug reported on exiting firefox browser" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82554 in firefox (main) "Just crashed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74665 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75494 in Ubuntu "Include mozilla sunbird on Feisty repositories" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69475 in firefox (main) "Ubuntu freezes when visit cnn.com with FireFox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68208 in firefox (main) "Cannot disable mouse gestures" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82557 in firefox (main) "Firefox Noia 2.0.0.1 unstable in Ubuntu Edgy 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69174 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when moving g-calendar entry " [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67667 in firefox (main) "I can't use my own application to manage syndication" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67667
<Admiral_Chicago> oh man, I got mad about the whole Karma thing, but I decided I didn't care
<Admiral_Chicago> It does bug me that my last couple of months of work is gone, mostly because I wanted to show that for membership at one point
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-01
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: dont worry too much about that for membership ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: good
<gnomefreak> they know everyones dropped and i have to talk to someone about that because they didnt do something right
* gnomefreak was around 800000 before the date they said they changed it now im at 10400give or take
* gnomefreak hasnt been working on bugs for a year so it shouldnt have dropped that much
<Admiral_Chicago> well no I triaged like 60 bugs in one day and that was when the karma meter was broken
<Admiral_Chicago> then when they fix it, that put me to ~2K. that's some bunk because I had like 70K almost
<Admiral_Chicago> the other side of that is that, I don't care too much. mostly because I think people have seen me doing things all over, not just on LP
<Admiral_Chicago> someone want to try to reproduce Bug #68230
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68230 in firefox "[edgy]  right click for popup menus on status bar triggers menu items" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68230
<Admiral_Chicago> i think the user may not have tried a new profile so i'm leaving that comment now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78715 in firefox (main) "Firefox DOM Inspector installation fails on Edgy due to dependency error" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78715
* Admiral_Chicago is frustrated at bug reports.
* Admiral_Chicago goes to rest
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80572 in firefox (main) "firefox craxhes with download from rapidshare.com" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78786 in firefox (main) "firefox using over 90% of CPU" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80602 in firefox (main) "mozilla stop" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65721 in firefox (main) "many webpages aren't displayed correctly in the ubuntu ff-package" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66350 in firefox (main) "Firefox uses high CPU for extended periods of time when spawning a new window with many tabs already open" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80581 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when user locks screen" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64505 in firefox (main) "firefox rtl ltr utf8 unicode-bidi problem" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68273 in firefox (main) "New profile gets invalid home page" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71430 in firefox (main) ""Starting No name" appears in window list instead of "Starting Firefox"" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69687 in firefox (main) "JavaScript Causes Firefox 2.0 to Crash in Ubuntu (edgy)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76674 in firefox (main) "Popup ads bypassing popup settings" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67296 in firefox (main) "Script Rendering problem in Tamil - Firefox" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80600 in firefox "Overriding colors in Firefox 2.0.0.1 preferences causes problems in many web pages" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82601 in firefox (main) "Firfox shuts down occassionally when switching tabs or to open an URL in a new tab." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82612 in firefox (main) "Updating krecipes, which to my knowledge does not effect Firefox, and Firefox went out." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82616 in firefox (main) "Segmentation Fault (core dumped) ... may be related to gtkembed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71241 in firefox "Crash Report triggered by shutting down Ubuntu with Firefox Open" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82622 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed while browsing google" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82641 in firefox "[feisty] firefox full screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82641
<gnomefreak> is someone playing in the bugs today?
<AlexLatchford> Dunno, it seems like Ubugtu is calling everytime a new bug and a report is updated
<AlexLatchford> (Re-prioritised..)
<gnomefreak> well im not so sure bug 82641 is a firefox bug but lets see what he replys
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82641 in firefox "[feisty] firefox full screen" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82641
<AlexLatchford> hmm, I dunno, he may be testing Feisty, but Full screen in FF works fine for me here on Edgy
<gnomefreak> here too but feisty im running 3.0 so i cant really test it but it works in 3.0. i loose my menus and upper boarder but it works
<gnomefreak> if your using kde i have builds of kickoff menu for kubuntu :)
<AlexLatchford> lol.. I only have one computer on my hands here
<AlexLatchford> Hows 3.0 looking?
<AlexLatchford> you got TB 2.0 on there?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: i like it
<gnomefreak> yep :)
<AlexLatchford> is TB2.0 going to make it into Feisty, I am presuming yes
<gnomefreak> tb 2.0 is nice also :) now it has popup of emails after they are downloaded
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: doubt it
<AlexLatchford> hmm
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: i havent seen spec on it but i will ping a few people and ask
<AlexLatchford> yeah. Its on Beta 2 right now
<AlexLatchford> there is what 2 months left before Feisty Release
<AlexLatchford> so hopefully it will make it even it is at RC1/2 stages
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67825 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes." [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67825
<gnomefreak> brb heading over to suse for a few
<AlexLatchford> *shudders*
<Ubugtu> New bug: #41849 in firefox "Firefox with "Open in new Tab" as preferred application does not show" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82661 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82667 in firefox (main) "error de firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82667
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: can i see kickoff menus?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: yeah hold on a minute
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/
<gnomefreak> oops
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: you said you had kickoff menus for KDE and Feisty
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: i gave you link same time you logged off
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: yes i think I found a bug
<Admiral_Chicago> X is crashing every morning after I return to my computer
<Admiral_Chicago> and using a lot of resources....
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<Admiral_Chicago> started happening after my last update
<gnomefreak> the xorg updates i assume
<Admiral_Chicago> yes so do I. I'm doing another update, that may help
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm x server updates...this looks promising
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: you know anything about this? https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/82641
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82641 in firefox "[feisty] firefox full screen" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<Admiral_Chicago> looking now, I was trying to do it when X crashed
<Admiral_Chicago> err I restarted it.
<Admiral_Chicago> no can't reproduce on KDE.
<AlexLatchford> god I hate #apache
<AlexLatchford> full of utter a****les
<gnomefreak> lol
* gnomefreak starting to have a love/hate relationship with opensuse :(
<AlexLatchford> stuck to their bleeding IRC Help bots
<AlexLatchford> lol whats Suse like?
<gnomefreak> its fairly nice and stable for most part just nothing like ubuntu :(
<gnomefreak> brb hacking on another pc
<AlexLatchford> lol k
* gnomefreak gonna get yelled at 
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #82661 keeps getting dupes
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82661 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82661
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure what to do with it
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: can you reproduce Bug #62641
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62641 in lhs2tex "Hello World fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62641
<Admiral_Chicago> err damn wrong one
<AlexLatchford> meh?
<Admiral_Chicago> #82641
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #82641
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82641 in firefox "[feisty] firefox full screen" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82641
<AlexLatchford> I'm not running Feisty
* Admiral_Chicago points to ^^ that one.
<Admiral_Chicago> damn, i'm not on GNOME, i'm smarter than that
<AlexLatchford> hmm
<AlexLatchford> John has Feisty on Gnome I believe, poke him
<gnomefreak> i do
<gnomefreak> not on ubuntu atm
<gnomefreak> you mean abou that damn bug?
<AlexLatchford> yeah the F11 bug
<AlexLatchford> can you get that to reproduce under Feisty?
<Admiral_Chicago> I can not on KDE, i wrote that earlier. metinks you were talking to John
<AlexLatchford> well both of you
<Admiral_Chicago> ah k
<Admiral_Chicago> lol! sabdfl is on the team I think
<Admiral_Chicago> ah no, I misread that.
<mamzers555> hello, is it possible to start thunderbird in debug-mode?
<gnomefreak> yes but i dont remember syntax off hand
<mamzers555> i am not able to find out how to do that
<AlexLatchford> I believe there is a safe-mode
<AlexLatchford> run with that parameter through terminal
<AlexLatchford> but no debug mode
<Admiral_Chicago> thunderbird -safe-mode
<Admiral_Chicago> i think
<Adri2000> hi
<crimsun> hello.
* Admiral_Chicago wazes to Adri2000 
<Adri2000> I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner/+bug/57161 which is assigned to mozilla team
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57161 in xulrunner "Impossible to install libsmjs-dev with firefox present" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82732 in firefox (main) "Firefox hang when closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82732
<Admiral_Chicago> let me pull it up
<Adri2000> the problem is that libnspr4-0d (from xulrunner) conflicts: libnspr4 (from firefox)
<Admiral_Chicago> let me check it out
<Adri2000> ok
<Adri2000> in fact libnspr4-dev (from xulrunner) conflicts: libnspr-dev (from firefox)
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on i think it's working on me
<Adri2000> Admiral_Chicago: what?
<Admiral_Chicago> Adri2000: nvm, i confirmed it
<Adri2000> how could we fix that?
<Admiral_Chicago> no idea it may need repacking
<Admiral_Chicago> keescook: maybe you know
<crimsun> err, why do you want repackaging?
<crimsun> it's correct for them to conflict
<Adri2000> that makes the package from xulrunner uninstallable since the package from firefox is a rdep of firefox
<crimsun> so we either need to rip out xulrunner and rebuild everything in universe that r-ds it against ff, or we need to fix xulrunner as per Ian's comment.
<crimsun> this xulrunner/ice* crap is getting out of hand.
<Adri2000> crimsun: can we change the libnspr4-dev and libnspr4-0d binary packages (in xulrunner) to transitional packages that depend on the packages from firefox?
<crimsun> Adri2000: you could try that; I don't have time to test. You've got the privs now.
<Adri2000> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82752 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82752
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-02
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82805 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "During install mozilla-thunderbird recommends mozilla-firefox, but the package is called firefox in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82847 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #46144 in firefox (main) "Ubuntu Dapper firefox introduces rendering errors" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82901 in firefox (main) "crashed on deleting mail from yahoo email address" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82901
<Admiral_Chicago> LP is so painfully slow
<AlexLatchford> hmm I see what you mean
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i think I'm going to play with Beryl some more soon
<Admiral_Chicago>  hmm, so it's still loading
<Admiral_Chicago> lagging like mad. I suppose it's okay I have to run to class anyway
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60256 in flashplugin-nonfree "Adobe releases flash-plugin security update 7.0.68" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82937 in firefox (main) "firefox crash after ubuntu 6.10 instalation +update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82937
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-03
<Ubugtu> New bug: #45666 in firefox (main) "/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox breaks commandline arguments containing blanks" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73048 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Sound won't match lips" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79203 in thunderbird "address list should be able to be moved." [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72881 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Cannot forward message inline" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75105 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Unable to start Thunderbird when change theme to 'B6'" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79540 in firefox (main) "can't disable/install/uninstall firefox add-ons" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83084 in firefox (main) "Printing of java applets doesn't work with firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83118 in firefox (main) "Some components are non-free" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83119 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on opening a new window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83119
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: please look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/83118
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83118 in firefox "Some components are non-free" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<gnomefreak> i was afraid of that
<gnomefreak> looking
<Admiral_Chicago> :) I would but I'm busy with work
<Admiral_Chicago> there was a statement released that Ubuntu + MF would not deal with the whole Ice* thing but I don't know where it is
<Admiral_Chicago> i think it may be on SABDFL's blog
<gnomefreak> i would leave it be let it rot because we are using the firefox icons under the agreement
<gnomefreak> ubuntu is agreeing to the licence agreement where debian wasnt
<gnomefreak> notice we got rid of the blue ugly ass icon
<Admiral_Chicago> leave it as is? sounds fair.
* Admiral_Chicago gois to learn about plant cells
<Admiral_Chicago> err goes*
<gnomefreak> im gonna remove firefox from it
<Admiral_Chicago> did you know there are two basic type of cells, eukaryotic and prokaryotic...
<Admiral_Chicago> no source package?
<gnomefreak> its fixed
<gnomefreak> i dont feel that is a firefox thing that is a ubuntu thing we dont make the rules ubuntu does
<Admiral_Chicago> why not point him to http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/79
<Admiral_Chicago> that is true, Fx is not responsible for enforcing it's licence, it is Ubuntu's responsibility to uphold licensing
<Admiral_Chicago> wait that link doesn't help
* Admiral_Chicago returns to leaning about plants
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> and yes i went to collage for science
<Admiral_Chicago> what was your major?
<gnomefreak> didnt have one i am going back for masters in biology i think
<Admiral_Chicago> blah, biology is a soft science
<Admiral_Chicago> though i do respect biologists more than I do psychology
<gnomefreak> it is it was either that or microbiology havent decided
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm doing physics and Comp Sci...fun
<Admiral_Chicago> the comp sci majors are all brats...one was using java to write to cmd prompt and was trying to tell me he was coding in DOS
<Admiral_Chicago> no, you are using XP and writing to command prompt, there is no DOS.
<Admiral_Chicago> i told him I know my way around a terminal on my Linux system and he looked at me like I was alien
<gnomefreak> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> "Stop acting like you know anything about computers Freddy!"
<Admiral_Chicago> please, they couldn't tell me what SSL is but they are comp sci majors...
<gnomefreak> lol fun
<Admiral_Chicago> okay I seriously have to stop ranting about how much I hate them and pass my own courses.
<crimsun> don't mock biologists ;)
<crimsun> and yes, 83118 is ridiculous
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-04
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83132 in firefox (main) "Firefox freezes Ubuntu Suddenly - Reboot needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83132
<crimsun> I find it difficult to believe that FF is causing these system freezes
<crimsun> is it trampling something in ram? (stacksmashing would be caught)
<crimsun> is it triggering an X driver boog?
<Admiral_Chicago> i won't mock biology, just realize we physicist created the A bomb :)
<crimsun> you mean the mathematicians, but whatever.
* Admiral_Chicago think nuclear reactors go against Laws of Thermodynamics.
<gnomefreak> im willing to bet bug 83132 beryl is causing the freeze. it does it with latest beryl :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83132 in firefox "Firefox freezes Ubuntu Suddenly - Reboot needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83132
<gnomefreak> reboot isnt needed hes just impatiant(sp)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83171 in firefox (main) "www.sony.com bug when using the menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83194 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when switching video mode at filecabi.net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83197 in firefox (main) "crash on wine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83197
<gnomefreak> guys we need a few :responses made for the wiki. if someone whats to right them let me know (im not good with coming up with responses
<gnomefreak> who has rebult ff lately?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83229 in firefox (main) "could not close window with ctrl-W until I clicked on the	background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83229
<gnomefreak> anyone know why firefox-dom-inspector is not in the LP source-packages when trying to set source package on a bug?
<gnomefreak> seems to be built in firefox :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #45357 in firefox (main) "Firefox does not react on keyboard input anymore when opening certain pages" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45357
<gnomefreak> crimsun: you here?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #52646 in firefox (main) "send link does nothing" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63201 in firefox (main) "spreadsheet.google.com freezes the whole system" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65694 in firefox (main) "bookmark crash" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65694
<asac> hi! ... is this the normal pace at which serious bugs come in?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: those aren't serious bugs
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> those are being closed by me
<gnomefreak> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> those are mostly crash reports.
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks john
<gnomefreak> notice either rejected or fix released
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> so what is the policy ... on crashers ? :)
<gnomefreak> asac: file a ug report :)
<gnomefreak> bug even
* gnomefreak trying to get caught up with bugs today
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: well, with crashes we close most of them because they aren't reproduceable
<Admiral_Chicago> secondly, many of them are due to flash, totem, et al
<asac> aha ... is flash, totem a temporary issue or a regression?
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure what you mean
<asac> I mean ... since when get that 'many' crash reports filed that are due to flash? was this introduced by some recent upload?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: no, it was fixed by a recent upload (Flash player 9) that was updated after 2 years
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83270 in firefox (main) "Firefox closed down after completing the loading of a page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83270
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: i got a bug if you want to look at it and give your opinion if you have time. bug #83229
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83229 in firefox "could not close window with ctrl-W until I clicked on the	background" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83229
* gnomefreak really needs to find a local to report a bug on for ff
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: which one
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see
<gnomefreak> the bug above for you to opinion on
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't understand this statement "ounds like you had to click the emtpy space becasue the firefox window wasnt the focused window."
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: if you have terminl open with firefox behind it that key combo wont do anything (firefox in background == not focused
<gnomefreak> )*
<Admiral_Chicago> okay so I have a window open (gobby) and gobby focus. Fx is in the background, no focus. then what am I supposed to do
<gnomefreak> he states he has to click on ff background anywhere than use the key combo. makes me think he has window open infront of ff
<asac> assume you have firefox open ... click on the desktop next to it -> window gets deactivated ... loses focus .... then no input will go to ffox
<gnomefreak> so try it without clicking on ff background
<Admiral_Chicago> I had Akregator open in front of it (with focus) and I hit ctrl + W and nothing happened
<gnomefreak> correctme if im wrong but to use ff under wine you need windows version of ff and windows version of flash coorect?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: thats what makes me think it is users fault
<gnomefreak> good :)
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: seems like we don't want an unfocused window reacting to keystrokes no?
<gnomefreak> we only want focused windows reacting to key strokes
<asac> mozillas used to have hard-to-reproduce focus bugs. Hard to say if this report is really about such a case.
<gnomefreak> other wise you will end up with major issues
<Admiral_Chicago> exactly.
<gnomefreak> not sure if i should wait for his reply but i assume so
<Admiral_Chicago> well it is Rob Collins, he wouldn't be leaving a bug report if it wasn't good
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67604 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when closing the window" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67604
* Admiral_Chicago goes to study
<AlexLatchford> Good work today John
<gnomefreak> ty AlexLatchford
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: i have one of your bugs in my window atm not sure what the hell to do with it. i think its totem causing ff to crash :(
<AlexLatchford> number?
<gnomefreak> bug 69382
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69382 in firefox "Firefox freezes on audio files when right clicking, Save Link As" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69382
<gnomefreak> i just commented on it
<AlexLatchford> hmm ok
* gnomefreak should check my mail :( im betting im flooding peoples mail 
<AlexLatchford> (just updating wiki, 1 sec)
<AlexLatchford> Hmm I have seen this bug happening quite a bit
<AlexLatchford> gimme 10 minutes to look for duplicates
<gnomefreak> ty make sure they are all using gstreamer :)
<AlexLatchford> yeah I will do
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69315 in firefox (main) "random crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69315
<gnomefreak> thank you
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/72018
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "crash gtk_style_realize Segfault when clicking back after failing to watch a video" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<AlexLatchford> It doesn't say which plugin that user is using though
<AlexLatchford> but the behaviour seems similar
<AlexLatchford> also.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/77564
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77564 in firefox "Crash while trying to save an rtf from a GoogleMail email (but had just failed to open an rm file with Totem)" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<AlexLatchford> might be of interest
<gnomefreak> looking
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69382 in firefox (main) "Firefox freezes on audio files when right clicking, Save Link As" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69382
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm this bug is a good one i think i will add a response to wiki. thank you :)
<gnomefreak> gonna add one about totem versiona nd what package
<gnomefreak> have to think of how to say it
<AlexLatchford> hmm j
<AlexLatchford> k even
<asac> so -gstreamer makes ff crash but -xine not?
<gnomefreak> asac: when they answer we will know. but -gstreamer has had crash issues in past where -xine didnt
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: what do you think of: Which totem pacakge do you have installed?
<gnomefreak> Which version of the totem package is installed?
<gnomefreak> would like to make it  a bit easier to understand but not sure how to word it
<gnomefreak> ah ha
<AlexLatchford> meh, I have -xine installed
<AlexLatchford> haven't had too many problems with it
<AlexLatchford> some videos wont play, but no crashes
<gnomefreak> well its up there. feel free to change it if you think it can be worded better.
<AlexLatchford> okay, I have the responses list on my todo, along with /Bugs and /Bugs/Triage so it will get a make over soon enough :)
<AlexLatchford> I have cleaned up most of the rest of the wiki, just needs a few more things done to it on the actual main pages now
* gnomefreak hates writing wikis i can fix them but coming up with words to use not my thing :)
<AlexLatchford> lol, I am the opposite
* gnomefreak wonders if ther eis a tab limit ff can handle
<asac> gnomefreak: which page did you edit?
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Triage/Responses?action=show
<gnomefreak> we need to come up with a more general part instead of My IBM T43 had the same problem.
* gnomefreak doesnt have IB< T43
<gnomefreak> Some people have reported that their IBM T43 had the same problem. maybe?
<asac> hmmm ... maybe it would be better to ask for a complete list of plugins as well as extensions in response to crash reports? e.g. like opening about:plugins and providing some info from there?
<gnomefreak> i thought of that and had asked someone to do that but. its a long list (mostly java related)
<asac> yeah ... from what I have seen so far, the apport stuff is nice, but tends to trigger lots of duplicates. which are a pita to deal with properly.
<asac> who did you talk with?
<gnomefreak> some bug i did today
<gnomefreak> i asked for it
<asac> ah okay
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69522 in firefox (main) "/tmp/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.souko0.crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69522
<asac> i currently look at about:plugins ... sadly I cannot identify from that info if its a -gstreamer or -xine totem :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69460 in firefox (main) "Crashes after filling up my disk space" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69460
<gnomefreak> you can but let me check
<gnomefreak> thought you could. i remember seeing xine in them before but with ff 3.0 and feisty i dont see it like that anymore
<gnomefreak> cant remember if i even have totem-xine installed
<gnomefreak> there were depends issues earlier in devel
<asac> i have edgy ... and don't see it either
<asac> hmmm totem-xine ships from universe ... same for -gstreamer?
<gnomefreak> gstreamer is in main
<gnomefreak> i believe its installed from installer
<asac> interesting ... totem-gstreamer is in main .. totem-xine is in universe/gnome ... but both are build from same source :)
<gnomefreak> xine has restricted formats in it
<gnomefreak> it plays most of w32codecs by default
<gnomefreak> opening a popup crashes ff? dont open the damn pop ups
<asac> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> AxlRose: ask gnomefreak i think he's around
<Admiral_Chicago> also AlexLatchford might be able to help
<gnomefreak> huh?
<AxlRose> excellent
<AxlRose> I've got a question for you concerning the mplayer plugin
<gnomefreak> AxlRose: ask it we might beable to help
<AxlRose> gnomefreak:  I'm trying to watch a movie trailer on yahoo.com...and all  I get is sound and now picture
<AxlRose> gnomefreak:  *no picture
<AxlRose> gnomefreak:  it shows the mplayer plugin logo, and where the streaming is comming from
<gnomefreak> what extentsion is the file? does it work if you download it and play it
<asac> AxlRose: missing codec?
<AxlRose> I don't think I can download it...it streams
<gnomefreak> should beable to but that is up to yahoo if they let you.
<gnomefreak> asac: you have mplayer installed
<gnomefreak> or AlexLatchford do you?
<asac> unfortunately not .... but I remember to remember :) that mplayer (once) will not completely give up if for instance video codec is missing but audio is there.
<gnomefreak> AxlRose: your on edgy?
<asac> AxlRose: how did you install it?
<AxlRose> yes edgu
<AxlRose> *edgy
<AxlRose> and I installed it using Automatix
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70024 in firefox (main) "Crash in Firefox when printing" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70024
<gnomefreak> well that leaves me out of this. im done tracking issues for automatix (try asking in #automatix?)
<asac> hmm cannot install it ... no support for amd64
<asac> AxlRose: does mplayer work correctly otherwise?
<AxlRose> asac:  sure does
<asac> try to install  all codecs if you haven't done so already ... otherwise ... its hard to say.
<asac> sorry :-/
<AxlRose> where would I find the codecs?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83288 in mozilla-firefox-adblock (universe) "firefox adblock doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83288
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell AxlRose about restricted
<gnomefreak> AxlRose: check your pm
<asac> hmmm don't know which package it is ... there should be a w32codecs package available somewhere
<AxlRose> gnomefreak: I don't get a pm
<gnomefreak> asac: i have a deb on my site :)
<gnomefreak> is taht all you need is the w32codecs?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah then ... AxlRose try that :)
<asac> maybe ... just digging around ;)
<gnomefreak> think i uploaded it on the new site
<gnomefreak> if you give me a minute i will upload it
<AxlRose> there is nothing with w32codecs in the name in adept
<gnomefreak> AxlRose: you wont find it there
<AxlRose> oh
<gnomefreak> AxlRose: give me a few minutes
<AxlRose> k
<asac> AxlRose: be warned it, might be illegal afaik :-P
<gnomefreak> im uploading them now i will giv eyou link when its done
<AxlRose> k
<gnomefreak> about 15 minutes or so
<AlexLatchford> meh, was in the shower.
<AlexLatchford> link me to the video in question please
<AlexLatchford> dig about in the html code, see if the actual format is supported
<AlexLatchford> AxlRose: ping
<AxlRose> http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1808716430/info
<AlexLatchford> ta
<AlexLatchford> hmm the video plays for me using -xine, seems to be in .wmv format
<gnomefreak> AxlRose: the older ones are here http://www.youmortals.com/ubuntu/packages/ not much is different
<AlexLatchford> ttp://mediaframe.yahoo.com/buildlist.asp?p=movies&f=1808716430&type=t&t=Transformers&id=1540540-180626&m=wmv&r=1000&l=SAV&ext=1
<AlexLatchford> http://mediaframe.yahoo.com/buildlist.asp?p=movies&f=1808716430&type=t&t=Transformers&id=1540540-180626&m=wmv&r=1000&l=SAV&ext=1
<gnomefreak> changed things around and havent gotten all the uploads done in the new place
<gnomefreak> they are wmv the w32codecs should do it
<AlexLatchford> yes
<AxlRose> so it's not playing because mplayer doesn't support wmv?
<AlexLatchford> no mplayer should support it
<gnomefreak> correct
<AxlRose> so what do I need the codecs for
<gnomefreak> wmv == window media video
<asac> AxlRose: the package you installed does not ship the codec ... thats all
<AlexLatchford> no wait
<gnomefreak> the w32codecs on the link i gave you above
<AlexLatchford> the format it is using is .asf, the streaming format
<AxlRose> I know what mwv stands for lol :P
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: do yuou know if they are DRM encoded?
<gnomefreak> the wmv hes trying to watch
<AlexLatchford> hmm, no idea
<AxlRose> AlexLatchford: so do I need to install the codec or not
<gnomefreak> w32codecs wont play DRM encoded wmvs
<gnomefreak> AxlRose: yes
<AxlRose> because if it's potentially illegal i don't want to install it :P
<AxlRose> if I don't need to
<AxlRose> alright
<gnomefreak> AxlRose: This package is not available from the Ubuntu repositories due to licensing and legal restrictions
<AxlRose> well no ones gonna bust down my door are they :P
<AlexLatchford> well I presume its not, I am using totem-xine and I can see the file
<gnomefreak> btw autocrapix has them but i strongly advise you to not use it at all
<AlexLatchford> I would install the totem-xine plugin for firefox, it seems to do the job on most embedded movies
<AxlRose> I can try that
<AlexLatchford> hmm, but that doesn't really solve the bug lol
<AxlRose> AlexLatchford: should totem-xine show up in adept?
<asac> AxlRose: search for codecs
<asac> install xine extra plugin
<AlexLatchford> adept is synaptic for KDE right?
<AxlRose> i get libxine-extracodecs
<AxlRose> yes
<AlexLatchford> should do then yes
<AxlRose> do I need to have totem installed for this to work lol
<AxlRose> ohh I think found it
<AxlRose> totem-mozilla ???
<AlexLatchford> yes
<asac> but then you won't use mplayer anymore I guess :)
<AxlRose> how do I specify which plugin firefox uses?
<AlexLatchford> I would suppose you would uninstall the other one
<asac> maybe the plugin packages do even conflict?
<gnomefreak> totem and totem-xine ther eis also a totem-xine-plugin or totem-plugin
<AxlRose> i installed totem-mozilla...tried the video...still no luck!!
<gnomefreak> AxlRose: you didnt install totem-xine
<AxlRose> gnomefreak:  i think it was already intalled
<gnomefreak> AxlRose: open synaptic and serach for totem install totem-xine and if you se ea plugin  for totem install it
<AxlRose> Now it says:  Video codec not handled Windows media player 9
<gnomefreak> im taking the rest of day for other work. dont forget meeting in -meeting tomorrow (i think)
<gnomefreak> AxlRose: its most likely DRM encoded
<AxlRose> AlexLatchford said it worked from him...didn't he?
<asac> Ack ;)
<gnomefreak> AxlRose: apt-cache policy totem-xine
<AlexLatchford> hmm
<gnomefreak> what doe sit say version installed?
<AxlRose> 2.
<AxlRose> 2.16.2
<AxlRose> also it looks like totem-xine uninstalled totem-mozilla
<gnomefreak> like it should
<AxlRose> k
<asac> does kde/kubuntu have (parts of) gnome by default? for instance, gnome-control-panel or at least gconftool-2 ?
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<AxlRose> ok...so i restarted firefox...and tried to watch the video again and it says I don't even have a plugin for watching videos installed
<asac> hmm actually bug 52646 is a valid bug ... its about the lack of proper kde integration of firefox
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52646 in firefox "send link does nothing" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52646
<gnomefreak> asac: nope not valid because you can set thunderbird and firefox as defaults
<asac> when?
<asac> where?
<gnomefreak> i do it all the time
<asac> in about:config?
<asac> or kde?
<gnomefreak> ff in update-alternatives and thunderbird in the system settings
<gnomefreak> in kde
<gnomefreak> oh and feisty will havebetter intergation
<asac> yeah ... there is a debconf script for thunderbird ... but none for firefox
<AxlRose> firefox is my default
<gnomefreak> asac: update-alternatives for firefox
<AxlRose> and I didn't do anything special
<gnomefreak> AxlRose: gnome or kde?
<asac> ah :)
<AxlRose> KDE
<gnomefreak> just because people file bugs without asking for support isnt our problem
<gnomefreak> bugs are problems with programs not people
<asac> how about an enhancement bug?
<gnomefreak> wishlist?
<asac> yes
<asac> enhance kde integration - mailto: handler is not configurable in kde control panel?
<asac> i guess its control center ;)
<asac> isn't it?
<asac> ok, have a nice evening :) cu
<crimsun> gnomefreak: in and out this afternoon
<gnomefreak> crimsun: have you ever built firefox for ubuntu? i want to try my hand at it but debian nolonger has it so im not sure how to do it maybe gran ubuntus and instead of debian grab mozillas build?
<AlexLatchford> man trying to write a mutli-user permission and grouping system is a little harder than it seems
<Ubugtu> New bug: #48617 in firefox (main) "galeon says it is Firefox via ssh URI" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48617
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-28
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone else noticed gecko rendering random parts of Gnome in the browser pane on Hardy lately?
<DarkMageZ> gecko 1.8 or 1.9?
<tonyyarusso> 1.9
<DarkMageZ> composition running? (eg compiz, kwin with composition, metacity with composition?)
<tonyyarusso> Fully up-to-date Hardy, happens in both Epiphany and Firefox.
<tonyyarusso> No compositing (my card doesn't support it)
<DarkMageZ> i'll try and replicate it ?
<tonyyarusso> It's a bit intermittent, and I don't know what triggers it.  However, I took a screenshot of the worst instance (previewing changes on the Ubuntu wiki), which can be seen at http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonyyarusso/2219270945/
<tonyyarusso> notice that it includes my gnome-panel
<tonyyarusso> plus the rest of the browser - it was like realtime screenshot within a screenshot stuff
<DarkMageZ> that's some fucked up shit...
<DarkMageZ> what graphics driver?
<tonyyarusso> radeon
<tonyyarusso> And yes, my graphics card has a long history of doing stupid stuff and not working.  Hence the no compositing.  (ATI Radeon Mobility X300)
<DarkMageZ> shouldn't you be on the fglrx driver :p
<tonyyarusso> No - fglrx is even more broken.
<shirish> hi guys
<shirish> hi all has anybody tried icedtea-java7-plugin with FF3
<tonyyarusso> I can't even boot half the time, and the other half it crashes while I'm working.
<shirish> FF3b2+ to be more precise.
<DarkMageZ> ouch, and it's a laptop so you've got no choice.
<shirish> and if somebody knows how to get the plugin working with FF3
<tonyyarusso> well, I should go to homework now, but maybe someone will have a bright idea
<shirish> asac: you up buddy?
<shirish> DarkMageZ: you have any idea about icedtea-java7-plugin?
<DarkMageZ> shirish, nope. that's why i'm not helping.
<DarkMageZ> tonyyarusso, i'll let ya know if i manage to replicate it here with fglrx on my ati 9600
<tonyyarusso> DarkMageZ: okay, thanks
<shirish> DarkMageZ: ok thanx
<asac> \o/
<asac> mono folks are just crap ... nobody answers in their channel :(
<armin76> asac is back :D
<asac> yeah ... at last :)
<asac_resurrected> hehe
<armin76> yay, now go fix bugs :P
<armin76> btw, i know why ff doesn't work on hppa anymore
<armin76> it fails to start with glibc-2.7
<armin76> with 2.5 it works fine
 * armin76 tries with ubuntu
<asac_resurrected> mono is really my enemy no. 1 ... they are just crap. they don't allow you to write bindings in C(++) ... can you imagine that?
<asac_resurrected> they include capability to call native functions directly ... but only if they are in in a shared lib
<asac> Ubulette: looking at the seamonkey 2 branch it appears you figured out that you can just drop SOFTOKN ... fine
<asac> did you revert the hacks in nss as well?
<saivann> asac : Hi! Did you have any news from the person who makes mk locales for sunbird and lightning-extension? I did not receive a email from him yet.
<asac> saivann: not yet. i will ping him tonight or latest tomorrow again. i think he said he wanted to work on mozilla translations on 1st feb :)
<saivann> asac : Ho great, I'll stay ready to add this locale in this case :)
<Ubulette> asac, yes, i've reverted nss. sm2 builds fine but is totally broken: Error: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80040154 (NS_ERROR_FACTORY_NOT_REGISTERED) [nsIDocShellHistory.useGlobalHistory]"  nsresult: "0x80040154 (NS_ERROR_FACTORY_NOT_REGISTERED)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://global/content/bindings/browser.xml ::  :: line 647"  data: no]
<Ubulette> Source File: chrome://global/content/bindings/browser.xml
<Ubulette> Line: 651
<asac> Ubulette_: yeah ... seamonkey trunk has no real stability yet i guess
<asac> btw, i managed to bring up a gecko sharp binding using standalone glue!!!
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> what a mess
<asac> uploaded to my ppa ... if that builds well, i will push it to hardy today ... then all rdepends in main should be fixed
<Ubulette> asac, sm2 is no longer able to browser anything
<asac> hehe
<asac> Ubulette: most likely a packaging issue ... i have a build done as of yesterdays snapshot and it works
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/sea.png
<Ubulette> using my branch or from dist ?
<asac> its just a build from cvs ... thats why i say "most likely a packaging issue"
<asac> using current hardy nss/nspr ... did drop the SOFTOKN thing from ldap Makefile.client
<asac> there are some tiny changes that i currently develop for xulrunner in the same source, but that shouldn't make any difference
 * asac  updating trunk tree
<asac> updated trunk works well as well :)
<Ubulette> still no progress with bug 185178 :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185178 in libpng "Please sponsor libpng 1.2.24" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185178
<Ubulette> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=680865
<Ubulette> asac, http://stompbox.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/01/27/img_0381.jpg
<asac> Ubulette: fuck ... when did that happen :)
<Ubulette> you were fixing nm
<asac> yeah :)
<Ubulette> http://stompbox.typepad.com/blog/2008/01/ahhh-dogfood.html
<asac> hehe ... "trying to fix his networking" ... that laptop was jorge's :)
<asac> thanks ... i would have missed that ;)
<asac> especially since simple patchsystem just wiped 15 minutes of porting work i did to blam :(
<asac> it didn't attempt to produce any diff at all :(
<asac> but the pic is funn ... i mean i didn't notice that he took a photo
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-29
<asac> ok dependent glue binding introduced for gecko-sharp ... ported blam to use standalone glue for main app and dependent mono glue for embedded mono display :)
<asac> i think the same was needed for listen as welll ... which uses main app in python and embedded display in C++ :)
<asac> damn ... ppa is building linux + linux-source + amarok ... no cycles for me :(
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3967/
<asac_> did moz upgrade cairo?
<asac_> mozilla bug 412582
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 412582 in Build Config "Remove MOZ_ENABLE_CAIRO_GFX from the build system" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412582
<asac_> re-landing; mozilla bug 412396 , speed up mac image rendering while images are being loaded, r=stuart
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 412396 in ImageLib "JPEG decoding/painting 7x slower on trunk v.s. branch on mac" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412396
<asac_> previsouly: backing out mozilla bug 412396 in an attempt to fix linux orange
<asac_> hmm maybe: mozilla bug 413878 ?
<[reed]> mozilla bug 413878
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 413878 in GFX: Thebes "Upgrade cairo to latest git version" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413878
<[reed]> yeah
<Ubulette> asac, [reed]: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+bug/186186
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186186 in epiphany-browser "web page background render errors" [Medium,Confirmed]
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... there was a similar complain for firefox lately
<Ubulette> damn, double click in the url bar of ff3 and paste in xchat is no longer working, it pastes the topic of the channel
<Ubulette> asac, still no progress with libpng :(
<asac> hey ;)
<armin76> :D
<armin76> ricers
<asac> Ubulette: is the issue gone with latest builds?
<Ubulette> don't know yet. my bot starts at 7pm
<Ubulette> i can force a xul build
<asac> Ubulette: but it exists in your most recent build?
<Ubulette> yes. 20080128t0951
<asac> ok
<asac> let me test a in-source cairo build then
<asac> (i assume its unlikely that it got fixed yesterday)
<Ubulette> forcing a build here too..
<asac> thanks
<Ubulette>    #LOGS# Applying patch bz344818_cairo_xrender.patch
<Ubulette>    #LOGS# patching file configure.in
<Ubulette>    #LOGS# Hunk #1 FAILED at 7055.
<Ubulette>    #LOGS# 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- rejects in file configure.in
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> 20080125t0332
<asac> yeah ... GFX stuff has been backed out
<asac> oh
<asac> you say it wasn't building all the time?
<asac> Ubulette: was there a mozilla-devtools update pending?
<asac> let me know what i should upload
<Ubulette> i've just committed some changes
<asac> let me know
<Ubulette> i've added a new script
<asac> purpose?
<Ubulette> debian/rules compare
<Ubulette> check the difference between what has been installed in debian/tmp
<Ubulette> by the (upstream) make install rule and what has been put in the debs
<asac> Ubulette: just give me a branch url that is ready for upload :)
<asac> ok ... |compare| sound reasonable ... but its not run by default, right?
<asac> hmmm even the RSS icon in toolbar is gone in latest ffox?
<asac> i thought it was just for folders
<Ubulette> asac, xul still fails http://paste.ubuntu.com/3976/
<Ubulette> i'd like to run 'compare' in my daily builds and maybe ppa, it's a nice way to check for new files. I catched missing usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b3pre/components/libdbusservice.so with it
<asac> Ubulette: xul still fails?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> but jan 25 works, right?
<Ubulette> 20080129t0418 (1 hour ago)
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> 20080126t0832 => OK
<Ubulette> 20080127t0944 => NOK
<asac> have you tried to upgrade cairo?
<asac> i guess with in-source cairo the build works, right?
<asac> (well it does for me)
<asac> its unfortunate that vlad never names which commit he took on updates (neither in commit log nor in bugzilla)
<Ubulette> tell him :)
<Ubulette> hm, debian has libcairo 1.5.6 in experimental
<Ubulette> and the sync erased my work :(
<asac> latest xul breaks epiphany anyway :(
<asac> oh
<asac> thats bad
<asac> who did the sync?
<Ubulette> seb128
<asac> he?
<asac> i don't see it in launchpad
<Ubulette> well, he merged the patches afterwards
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcairo
<asac> latest ist 1.5.4
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3977/
<asac> ah the source has been renamed
<asac> there has been no sync according to changelog
<asac> just the one ubuntu revision
<asac> are your changes gone now?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo
<asac> there is just  1.5.6-1ubuntu1 which appears to contain your patches
<Ubulette> yes, i'm just no longer in changelog for 1.5.4-0ubuntu1 and all the changes it contained
<asac> ask him
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 377085 is the culprit
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 377085 in SVG "line svg element getBBox() returns bad rect" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=377085
<Ubulette> so we need a fresher snapshot from git
<asac> hmm if a function is defined ... isn #ifdef FUNCTIONNAME not true?
<asac> yes i think so
<Ubulette> i don't see why sm2 is broken, 'compare' only shows -usr/lib/seamonkey-2.0/.autoreg
<Ubulette> -usr/lib/seamonkey-2.0/updater
<asac> try to touch .autoreg
<asac> seamonkey might still need this old mechanism
<asac> Ubulette: is updater a directory?
<asac> Ubulette: you should try to contribute new cairo to debian if you want to stay in changelog forever ... sometimes its easier to sync + reapply, then to do a merge, which will usually wipe ubuntu changelog entries
 * asac lunch
<Ubulette> at 4:20pm ?
<asac> yeah ... maybe:
 * asac after lunch munch
<asac> :)
<asac> had no time before
<asac> almost starving now
<asac> yahoo mail is definitly broken for firefox
<Ubulette> in case you missed it: http://www.lucas-nussbaum.net/blog/?p=275
<Ubulette> asac, seems slangasek doesn't want APNG
<Ubulette> <slangasek> Ubulette: I discussed that bug with a few people during the distro sprint last week; it seems that the diff introduces a patch for a non-standard extension that's not been accepted by libpng upstream and has been rejected by the standards body
<Ubulette> <slangasek> Ubulette: so I'm not really comfortable with introducing that as an Ubuntu-local diff; I'll follow up to the bug with this
<asac> bug 187089
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187089 in ubuntu "[MIR] - firefox-3.0 should go to main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187089
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... that was predictable to some degree
<asac> maybe ask him if he wants the upgrade without the apng patch at least ... if you are interested. or try to get it into debian (but they will most likely will refuse it as well)
<Ubulette> i'm not interested as the whole purpose was APNG
<Ubulette> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient.dev
<asac> done
<Ubulette> thx
<Ubulette> asac, i've moved back to moz cairo that i've patched for the sub-pixel lcd filter
<Ubulette> I guess I can drop my system png changes too
<Ubulette> damn http://paste.ubuntu.com/3980/
<asac> why not upgrade system cairo?
<Ubulette> to what ? ~git ?
<Ubulette> seb128 will definitely not want that
<asac> ask him :)
<asac> 1.5.x isn't something stable anyway
 * asac => sport
<shirish> hi guys, anybody up?
<shirish> Ubulette or asac ?
<Ubulette> freedesktop bug 10301
<ubotu> Freedesktop bug 10301 in freetype font backend "LCD filtering patch" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10301
<armin76> bug 4
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 4 in rosetta "Importing finished po doesn't change progressbar" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4
<Ubulette> where is FT_Library_SetLcdFilter() defined ?
<LaserJock> anybody alive in here?
<pablocesar0> hola
<pablocesar0> como ubico la sala ubuntu-peru
<Ubulette> asac, if you feel like fixing this cairo thing, feel free. i'm stuck, i'm sick and it's getting on my nerves.
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... will look for beta3
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-30
<asac> @time
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 30 2008, 01:58:52 - Next meeting: Edubuntu meeting in 10 hours 1 minute
<shirish> Ubulette_: you up m8?
<shirish> Kazehakase just released 0.5.2
<shirish> bug 187210
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187210 in kazehakase "upgrade version available kazehakase 0.5.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187210
<shirish> Ubulette_: I know you packaged it some releases ago. It would be nice to have it again :)
<asac> Ubulette_: if you tell me that your kaze branch is good and will work on debian i would be willing to push it to debian and then to ubuntu as well
<asac> Ubulette_: http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5iU4Lq7tOR_WVOJLZ3IeRaIH03x6w
<armin76> [reed]: can you tell me if the trasversal stuff in http://blog.mozilla.com/security is just for win32?
<asac> armin76: no its not win only ... sec release will be out on mon
<asac> armin76: the fix is in mozilla bug 413250
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 413250 in General "chrome directory traversal (local disk access via "flat" addons)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413250
<armin76> okay, thanks
 * asac off to the doctor
<shirish> hey guys, anybody up?
<shirish> Ubulette_: just ping when you're up? I'll be today on for quite some time.
<shirish> asac: did you see the mail I sent u?
<asac> kaze?
<shirish> yup
<shirish> I'm having the same issue/crashing with FF2. I decided to file this one rather than FF2, although both have the same characteristics.
<shirish> Mind u this is on hardy though.
<asac> he crashing?
<asac> shirish: hmm ... can you install -dbgsym packages and run firefox in gdb?
<asac> like firefox -g
<asac> (gdb) run
<asac> then reproduce and type
<asac> bt
<asac> then
<asac> bt full
<asac> and attach that to the bug (as the bug apperas to not have a vlid backtrace)
<shirish> aha, ok will do
<shirish> asac: that was with kazahekase, but will do of kazahekase as well.
<asac> thanks
<asac> let me know if you have something :)
<shirish> sure, will do :)
<shirish> out for now. :)
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, http://cairographics.org//news/cairo-1.5.8/
<armin76> yay
<Ubulette> http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2008/01/29/firefox-3-beta-3-code-freeze-tonight/
<armin76> nsinstall: cannot access ../../dist/branding/default.xpm: No such file or directory
<armin76> gmake[4]: *** [libs] Error 1
<armin76> gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0_pre20080130/work/mozilla/browser/app'
<armin76> trun broken?
<armin76> trunk
<armin76> probably my patch...
<Ubulette> i'll rebuild trunk now that i've solved my cairo issue
<Ubulette> and I need to drop my system png as ubuntu guys don't want the apng patch :(
<armin76> hahaha
<armin76> i told you :P
<Ubulette> you did ?
<armin76> yeah, something like that
<armin76> wtf
<armin76> Ubulette: did they add the icons for the bookmarks again?
<Ubulette> I don't think so.
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 404825
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404825 in Widget: Gtk "Bookmark folders in Personal Toolbar" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404825
<armin76> http://dev.gentoo.org/~armin76/ff3icons3.png
<Ubulette> ehhhh
<armin76> i'm i right?
<Ubulette> no idea, i'm rebuilding everything
<Ubulette> nss-trunk is broken too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4014/
<armin76> i only use cvs tags
<armin76> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsview2.cgi?diff_mode=context&whitespace_mode=show&file=browser.css&branch=&root=/cvsroot&subdir=/mozilla/browser/themes/gnomestripe/browser&command=DIFF_FRAMESET&rev1=1.157&rev2=1.158
<armin76> could be that change?
<armin76> haha
<armin76> or this one?
<armin76> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsview2.cgi?diff_mode=context&whitespace_mode=show&file=browser.css&branch=&root=/cvsroot&subdir=/mozilla/browser/themes/gnomestripe/browser&command=DIFF_FRAMESET&rev1=1.160&rev2=1.161
<armin76> oh
<armin76> mozilla bug 413294
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 413294 in OS Integration "[gnomestripe] folders on bookmarks toolbar are missing icons" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413294
<armin76> Ubulette: ^^^you should be happy now :P
<Ubulette> strange the guy in the bug did not comment about that
<asac> Ubulette: good ... lets hope that 1.5.8 is good enough for beta3
<asac> [reed]: do you know anyhting about a serious X bug in ff3?
<[reed]> what bug?
<asac> no idea; thats why i asked ... just heard that you are tracking it and that it must be serios :)
<Ubulette> i've seen it at work on an ati box
 * asac running the bug muncher
<Ubulette> ff3 renders part of the page using the desktop background
<asac> [reed]: how can i get all blockers for beta3? do i need to use the advanced search feature or is there a shorthand element somewhere that i am missing?
<Ubulette> kinda weird
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... maybe thats really the bug ... the one we are looking for causes wrong rendering and Xcrashes
<[reed]> I was tracking it?
<[reed]> who told you that?
<[reed]> lol
<armin76> asac did
<asac> yeah ... i spoke to myself ;)
<asac> [reed]: whats the bug id?
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 406810
<Ubulette> hm, no
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 406810 in General "Analyze startup time of Firefox3 (TRUNK)" [Enhancement,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406810
<[reed]> asac: I still don't know what you're talking about
<[reed]> http://tinyurl.com/yr74y3 is the list of all blockers left for b3
<Ubulette> bug 186385 seems popular, but i'm not seeing it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186385 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3.0 renders pages slowly at 100% CPU and is unresponsive as it does so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186385
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-31
<Ubulette> bug 184740
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184740 in firefox-3.0 "Rendering Issue w/ http://gatech.edu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184740
<[reed]> the only X issue that I consistently see is mozilla bug 263160
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 263160 in Widget: Gtk "frames open in new windows leaving the firefox window unusable" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=263160
<asac> [reed]: you see that? never had it
<asac> [reed]: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=290366 ... the gecko area sometimes looks that way though
<[reed]> yeah, I see it all the time
<asac> like what you have in on of those windows
<asac> [reed]: on ubuntu?
<[reed]> yes
<asac> with our package?
<[reed]> package of what? firefox? I don't use your firefox.
<[reed]> your firefox is old
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> I use nightlies or my own builds
<asac> [reed]: well the bug is old too
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> and I hit it yesterday
<[reed]> it has to do with lots of frames
<[reed]> a page with a ton of iframes that refresh a lot will cause it
<asac> welll they say with excess memory comsumption as well
<asac> you have any such page?
<[reed]> http://tinderbox.mozilla.org/Firefox/ <-- open about 10+ copies of that
<[reed]> that page is full of iframes
<asac> ok ... goodbye ;)
<asac> [reed]: in tabs or new windows?
<[reed]> tabs will work
<[reed]> usually I have lots of other tabs open
<[reed]> too
<[reed]> and about 5-10 tinderbox windows
<[reed]> because I open tinderbox so many times
<[reed]> :)
<asac> okk ... i will open until it consumes 80% of memory :)
<Ubulette> 55 tabs + 6 tinderbox, still ok here
<asac> do you do anything special?
<asac> or just open?
<asac> [reed]: are you running gutsy?
<Ubulette> ff3 is ~9.5% mem
<asac> Ubulette: in the bug the guy says that it needs to be >60%
<asac> hard to get that high
<[reed]> yes, gutsy
<[reed]> tinderbox refreshes every 10 min.
<[reed]> it only happens when tinderbox does a meta refresh
<[reed]> we need a better test case
<[reed]> basically, a page with a ton of iframes on it
<[reed]> that has a short meta refresh
<[reed]> like every 15 sec. or so
<asac> well ... that should be fairly simple ... just injecting 100K by javascript or so :)
<asac> where do they need to point to ?
<[reed]> dunno, make up some page? I don't think it matters
<Ubulette> at work, i see the corrupted display with a single tab, no refresh
<Ubulette> eg: here http://www.topachat.com/accueil/index.php
<Ubulette> but at home it's perfect
<Ubulette> nvidia
<asac> Ubulette: thats the background, isn't it?
<Ubulette> hm, yes
<Ubulette> what do you see ?
<asac> is that transparent ... or has alpha channel?
<asac> welll ... while construction and scrolling it looks completely corrupted. but the non-background elements get rendered properly
<asac> but the background stays corrupted
<Ubulette> here it's fine, at work, it's like you
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/corrupted.png
<Ubulette> oh, epiphany too ?
<asac> hmm ... i have now 1000 iframes ... takes ages to construct
<asac> yes ... appears gecko
<asac> my firefox is currently utilized by frame test:)
<asac> Ubulette: i have the standard lame packages from hardy ... you likely run the latest?
<Ubulette> my ppa has a fresh xulrunner-1.9 1.9~b3~cvs20080130t1344+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1; it's just built, i'm upgrading
<asac> Ubulette: wierd ... my ffox doesnt have the problem :)
<asac> just ephy
<asac> same xul
<asac> you sure you saw that on ffox?
<asac> for me it looks like the background window is stale ... e.g.just doesn't redraw anymore
<asac> looks somewhat similiar what you get for the whole window if the app blocks the ui thread
<asac> and resize
<asac> but here its just the background :)
<Ubulette_> i remember it worked fine a while ago on the same box
<[reed]> asac: are they meta refreshing?
<asac> i don't think so ... at least it happens when opening for the first time
<[reed]> no, your frame test
<asac> right ... that wasa my next try ... not that many frames, but meta-refreshing :)
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/test.html
<asac> 10 iframes with tinderboxes refreshing
<asac> lets try to utilize system more, by building :)
<asac> -j10
<asac> no idea ... whatever i do, it doesn't happen (of course :)) :)
<asac> [reed]: maybe you should try hardy
<asac> and see if its fixed in latest X
<Ubulette_> waaoo, the UI changed a lot in the last few days
<cheguevara> screeny?
<Ubulette_> in fact, it seems it has wiped out my toolbar preferences
<cheguevara> ...
<Ubulette_> i've just reorganized everything
<cheguevara> Ubulette, anything interesting in your new ppa updates today (cairo and nspr i think)
<cheguevara> or just upsteream bumps?
<Ubulette> and xul, i'm pushing ff3 right now so it will be all there in ~1h
<Ubulette> I wanted to make ff3 appear in Preferred Applications but I can't remember how to do that
<cheguevara> Ubulette, in kde or gnome?
<Ubulette> gnome
<cheguevara> no idea :P
<Ubulette> ok, pushed. too bad ppa are so slow
<cheguevara> heh
<Ubulette> once pushed and accepted, nothing is moving for about 1h, then it enters the queue (often empty), builds and it needs ~15 more minutes to reach the archive.
<asac> Ubulette: preferred apps are hard coded
<Ubulette> really ? how come I have seamonkey in there ?
<cheguevara> Ubulette, have patience :P
<Ubulette> cheguevara, when I want to do a full rebuilt, that's a lot of patience. nspr -> nss -> xul -> ff3 that's about 6h
<cheguevara> yeah true
<Ubulette> locally, 1h is enough
<asac> Ubulette: adjust depends probably, upload all at once and go play tennis :)
<cheguevara> yeah locally you are the only one building :P
<asac> s/probably/properly/
<Ubulette> ppa are idle most of the time
<asac> rational is that often people recognize an error right after the upload and reupload
<asac> so better wait a bit, before starting to build
<asac> (enqueue)
<Ubulette> i've pushed nspr, waited 1h30, pushed xul. result, xul has been built before nspr :(
<asac> Ubulette: adjust Build-Depends (if not in bzr, then just for the upload)
<asac> the buildd will set packages to auto-depends and will start builds in right sequence
<asac> so you can  just do dput *source.changes ... and go away for a few hours
<Ubulette> yep, should do that but it's already a pain to keep changelog in sync
<asac> no need to do that in bzr
<asac> though its right thing to do in fact
<asac> at least if you really require the version you are waiting for
<Ubulette> i should write a script
<Ubulette> i will
<asac> ok, so not in bzr?
<Ubulette> maybe in bzr, why not, it's a dedicated branch
<Ubulette> ok, maybe i'll patch gnome-control-center tomorrow
<Ubulette> it's in capplets/default-applications/gnome-default-applications.xml.in
<Ubulette> asac, if you want to play: http://kazehakase.sourceforge.jp/?date=20080129: it says "supported xulrunner 1.9 detection"
<Ubulette> kaze needs love, it's no longer installable
<Ubulette>   kazehakase: Depends: ruby (< 1.9.0) but 4.1 is to be installed
<Ubulette> asac, didn't you push totem ? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bug/187113
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187113 in firefox-3.0 "[Hardy] Firefox-3.0 crashes when playing Apple Trailers" [Undecided,New]
<asac> Ubulette: have a wiki account?
<Ubulette> who?
<cheguevara> you :P
<asac> Ubulette: totem wasn't updated (by me)
<Ubulette> i never used my wiki page on w.u.c
<asac> do you have an account?
<asac> try to edit a page ... press preview
<asac> i see the corruption that way in firefox + ephy
<Ubulette> i've tried with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives  no problem
<asac_> Ubulette: you have EXA or XAA as accelmethod? maybe that makes a diff?
<cheguevara> i don't see any corruption also (in case it matters), using XAA
<asac_> cheguevara: when doing a previe in wiki?
<cheguevara> actually i didn't try preview
<cheguevara> sec
<cheguevara> asac_, looks fine
<cheguevara> where exactly is the corruption
<asac_> in the frame where the preview of the document should be
<asac_> e.g. scroll down a bit
<asac_> damn ... still had london time ... got to go to bed
<cheguevara> sec asac_ upping screeny
<cheguevara> asac_, http://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot5lg0.png
<shirish> Ubulette: u still there m8?
<asac> cheguevara: yes you don't see corruption
<armin76> asac: www.everex.com
<asac> looks ok
<asac> ooo will probably eat allmem though
<armin76> rofl
 * armin76 kicks asac 
<armin76> i'm not talking to you about the laptop!
<armin76> that page has the problem with the images
<armin76> when using XAA
<asac> armin76: is it gone with EXA?
<armin76> yep
<armin76> at least with intel + ati
<armin76> =>intel-2.2.0 uses EXA by default
<asac> you tested both ... ok
<armin76> i'm talking about open source drivers
<armin76> with vesa it doesn't happen
<asac> i have that with fglrx ... and that shiity driver doesnt support EXA :)
<armin76> http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/mozilla/wiki/StuffBroken
 * armin76 updates
<asac> ok ... then i don't bother the XAA issue is known afaict
<asac> thanks for checking
<asac> and it looks lke the corrupted image i uploaded yesterday?
<armin76> what image?
<armin76> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/test.html
<armin76> this?
<asac> nbo
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/corrupted.png
<asac> look at background
<armin76> err, no
<armin76> the issue i'm talking about is the black rectangles on images :P
<asac> screen?
<armin76> http://dev.gentoo.org/~maekke/ff3-image.png
<asac> armin76: thats ubuntu?
<asac> or gentoo
<asac> ... which xserver version are you running?
<armin76> gentoo 1.4.90.0
<armin76> dude, you have a bug about it :P
<armin76> the nv thing?
<armin76> bug 182038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182038 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "Black rectangle instead of image in FF3 [Hardy]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182038
<asac> dont read bugs atm ;)
<asac> yes
<asac> i know
<asac> (now)
<armin76> oh, right, it doesn't happen with xorg-server 1.3 :)
<armin76> freedesktop bug 14210
<ubotu> Freedesktop bug 14210 in Driver/nVidia (open) "Zooming in Firefox3 breaks images" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14210
<asac> armin76: can you try if you get something similar as in my corrupted.png when you go to wiki page in ubuntu
<asac> edit ... and then do preview?
<asac> i could reproduce it that way in ffox + ephy
<asac> while the screenshot i took was only ephy
<asac> armin76: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/corrupted1.png
<armin76> i don't have an account :P
<asac> moo
<asac> create one ... its free ;)
<asac> just need to know if its the same or something different that only exists on ati
<armin76> what xorg do you want me to test it?
<asac> if you can reproduce it doesn't matter
<asac> otherwise the current ubuntu if possible
<asac> i think we are ahead of .90
<armin76> with ati?
<armin76> need to emerge it first, won't take much...
<asac> so 1h ? :-P
<armin76> less than that
<armin76> ia64 ftw
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> its hard to use both ubuntu and gentoo
<cheguevara> i caught myself running emerge -Davu world on ubuntu once
<cheguevara> :P
<asac> does gentoo unstable (whatever that is) ... receive as many updates daily as hardy currently does?
<asac> i couldn't deal with that i guess ... my cpu cycles are scarce enough already ;)
<cheguevara> no
<cheguevara> i run gentoo unstable on my server
<cheguevara> get about 1-2 updates a day
<asac> armin76: do you just upgrade once during cycle?
<asac> and develop somewhere outside of the main repo?
<cheguevara> aka overlays :P
<asac> its really bad ... i cannot find my gutsy security directory ... hmm
<asac> did i do that in /tmp last time?
<armin76> hrm?
<armin76> i don't run unstable
<cheguevara> asac, most bumps in gentoo are upstream bumps and in gentoo they are debian and ubuntu ones, thats why there's much less updates
<cheguevara> armin76, do you know, if there are still active people from the web-apps herd?
<armin76> there are, slow, but there are
<cheguevara> phpmyadmin bumb would be very nice
<cheguevara> gentoo bug 206297
<cheguevara> may be you could ping wrobel or someone :P
<cheguevara> or may be even the mysql team, though i bet robbat2 won't do it :P
<armin76> that bug is recently new :)
<armin76> asac: with EXA it works fine
<asac> XAA?
<cheguevara> asac, yeah but the thing itself came out on 2008-01-14
<cheguevara> plus according to changelog
<cheguevara>  bug #1847409 [security] Path disclosure on
<cheguevara>   darkblue_orange/layout.inc.php,
<armin76> same
<armin76> asac: ^
<armin76> cheguevara: well, is there a security bug?
<cheguevara> not a gentooone
<cheguevara> there's even a CVE reference
<cheguevara> last time i opened a phpmyadmin security bug was on 2007-11-11
<cheguevara> new version got added on  2007-12-02
<cheguevara> <no comments>
<cheguevara> and that was sql injection + xss
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> hi
<Ubulette> asac, at home (nvidia, no corruption at all): no XAA|EXA, at work (fglrx, background corruption), i have XAA
<asac> yes
<asac> did you try open source driver with EXA?
<Ubulette> it can't do more than 800x600 so it's not usable for me
<asac> damn
<asac> ok my connection will be flaxky for 1.5 h nowe ... uploading a bunch
<Ubulette> excellent: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/ucgi/~cjwatson/blosxom/2008/01/31#2008-01-31-vim-lpbug-omnicomplete
<asac> "you a list of all the bugs open in Launchpad"
<asac> wow
<asac> it should  try to guess some ggodmatches from changelog entry :)
<Ubulette> good, mozilla bug 414747 is fixed. that was quick :)
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 414747 in Extension/Theme Manager "Firefox crashes during Addons -> Find Update [@nsQueryInterface::operator()]" [Critical,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=414747
<Ubulette> lol http://blog.mozilla.com/dolske/2008/01/30/packing-efficiency/
<Ubulette> btw, the font for that page is awful here.
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> you too ?
<asac> nope ... was about the blog
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff3-bad-font.png
<asac> looks like you don't have aa
<asac> what a storm
<Ubulette> i do for anything else.
<Ubulette> asac, i've modified mozclient to support TAGs for nss and nspr, so DEBIAN_TAG=NSS_3_12_BETA1=3.12~beta1 produces nss_3.12~beta1.orig.tar.gz
<asac> great
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Preferred-Applications.png
<asac> fine
<Ubulette> i've given my debdiff to seb128. I hope i'll use it
<Ubulette> the storm is over paris now :0
<asac> yeah ... most likely ;)
<cwong1> asac: ping
<asac> cwong1: yes?
<cwong1> cwong1: question on startup time. What do I need to do to make Midbrowser and Home Basic Flash pluin to share the same xulrunner?
<cwong1> s/cwong1/asac/
<asac> 1st. make home basic plash build against xulrunner-1.9
<cwong1> ok
<asac>  a) use pkg-config --cflags --libs libxul-embedding
<asac> include gtkmozembed_glue.cpp in main file
<asac> then use xpcom glue code before calling any gtk_moz_embed function
<armin76> yay
<armin76> asac loves transmission
<cwong1> lol
<asac> 2nd. build midbrowser like configure: --with-libxul-sdk=$(DEBIAN_XUL_DEV)
<asac> with DEBIAN_XUL_DEV := $(shell echo /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9*)
<Ubulette> asac, write that on a wiki page, that could help others ;)
<asac> but then your changes outside of browser/ hierarchy are not used.
<asac> (i will prepatch the gconf backend to our xulrunner ... whats left are the singleton hacks
<asac> )
<asac> i would suggest to live with that regression for now
<cwong1> That sinleton hack is not needed anymore. We just just the hildon desktop to handle that.
<asac> Ubulette: its on a wiki page XulrunnerGecko
<cwong1> s/just just /just fix/
<asac> cwong1: great
<asac> then do the transition and live with the regression that gconf backend won't work till beta3 is out (we should then upgrade midbrowser as well)
<asac> Ubulette: the page might deserve some love though
<asac> cwong1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XulrunnerGecko
<cwong1> thanks
<cwong1> Btw, beta3 should be out in next couple of weeks, right?
<asac> yes
<asac> cwong1: the gecko startup code when using libxul-embedding-unstable looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4045/
<cwong1> asac: ok, Thanks for the info.  I will start looking at this.  If I have question, I will contact you.
<asac> cwong1: sure
<Ubulette> asac, when does the freeze end ?
<asac> which freeze ?
<asac> ah alpha4?
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> once CDs are out
<asac> maybe tonight ... or tomorrow
<asac> (i would assume)
<asac> just listen to chatter in -devel ... or join #ubuntu-release
<asac> i think they moved release discussion there nowadays
<asac> or #ubuntu-qa ... where they complain about CD breakage :)
<asac> Ubulette:
<asac> 19:40 < slangasek> stgraber: all ISOs should be posted now for testing, with the exception of xubuntu live which  is waiting for livecd-rootfs propagation
<asac> 19:41 < stgraber> slangasek: cool, thanks
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> so with some luck the announcement will go out today
<Ubulette> that means it will be shipped with an almost broken nautilus
<Ubulette> i wonder who uses those alpha CDs anyway
<asac> well ... alpha releases are ok to be broken :) ... things just need to install and work somehow
<asac> lots of people
<asac> i regularly ask bug submitter to verify if their bug is gone
<asac> (especially those that cannot efford to upgrade to hardy like them)
<armin76> i thought slangasek was a debian dev :D
<asac> armin76: thats vorlon
<armin76> i thought he was a gentoo dev!
<armin76> j/k
<Ubulette> damn, seamonkey-trunk is broken. 180 files are missed by make install
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-01
<Ubulette> lol "Upgraded the NSPR tag to NSPR_HEAD_20080129_PLUS_414997 for the fix for bug 414997. [a1.9b3=beltzner]"
<cheguevara> ooh new icons in ff3 :P
<[reed]> yes :)
<Ubulette> where ?
<Ubulette> i'm sick of seamonkey. it runs fine from dist/bin but not after make install: Error: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80040154 (NS_ERROR_FACTORY_NOT_REGISTERED) [nsIDocShellHistory.useGlobalHistory]"  nsresult: "0x80040154 (NS_ERROR_FACTORY_NOT_REGISTERED)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://global/content/bindings/browser.xml ::  :: line 647"  data: no]
<cheguevara> in options
<Ubulette> oohhh
<Ubulette> nice
<Ubulette> cheguevara, which build are you using ?
<cheguevara> your latest one
<cheguevara> the live rss icon is different as well i believe
<cheguevara> and loads of other ones
<Ubulette> does it look nice on kde now ?
<cheguevara> looks the same really
<cheguevara> and the new icons are very gtkish :P
<[reed]> there's zero KDE/Qt code
<[reed]> in Firefox
<[reed]> all because nobody wants to step up and own it
<Ubulette> i know but before, there was no icon at all making it look primitive to me
<Ubulette> at bit like mosaic 12 years ago
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> [reed], yeah, novell were gonna work on it, but they were never gives cvs or gave up or something like that
<[reed]> their fault
<[reed]> you don't need CVS access to contribute
<[reed]> it's easy to get your patches checked-in
<[reed]> just got to write them!
<[reed]> and get review
<cheguevara> heh true
<cheguevara> with gtk-qt on kde 3 it works more or less acceptable
<cheguevara> on kde 4 its just plain old ugly
<cheguevara> very gray :P
<Ubulette> yeah, very gray is what i meant with mosaic. I should have said 15 years old, not 12. damn, it passes so fast.
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> konqueror is still inferior though
<cheguevara> we'll see what happenes when its webkit :P
<[reed]> any gnome people you know?
<[reed]> that are familiar with moz code
<[reed]> where does chpe hang out?
<[reed]> asac: new NSPR branch
<[reed]> NSPR_HEAD_20080129_PLUS_414997
<armin76> [reed]: what about me!? :P
<asac> armin76: you can stay behind :)
<asac> mozilla bug 414997
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 414997 in NSPR "PR_NewThreadPrivateIndex contract is violated by PR_CreateThread impls" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=414997
<asac> yay ... mozilla did a last minute landing for mozilla bug 413250 a few hours ago
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 413250 in General "chrome directory traversal (local disk access via "flat" addons)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413250
<asac> how unfortunate that i had the release bits ready :(
<asac> bug 175904
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175904 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3.0 window moves to current workspace" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175904
<asac> [reed]: know a bug in bugzilla that matches bug 186771 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186771 in firefox-3.0 "use more GTK stock icons." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186771
<Ubulette> http://standblog.org/blog/post/2008/02/01/Firefox-market-share-in-Europe
<asac> france is behind :)
<Ubulette> i don't count, i block xiti
<cheguevara> lol
<Ubulette> FIREFOX_2_0_0_12_RC3  rc3... last minute fixes ?
<Ubulette> SEAMONKEY_1_1_8_RELEASE, no rc ?
<Ubulette> and no FIREFOX_3_0b3_RC1 yet :(
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... they landed another patch yesterday
<asac> i have to re-roll my QA packages and all
<asac> Ubulette: they moved all 3 beta 3 QA resources to get 2.0 fix out quick
<Ubulette> oh, ok, makes sense
<Ubulette> [reed], do you know if the <video> patch from Chris will land in ff3 before final ?
<cheguevara> w00t
<cheguevara> screen corruption in ff3
<cheguevara> ... and its gone after minimize maximize
<asac> cheguevara: compiz enabled?
<cheguevara> nah
<cheguevara> compiz and kde are not great friends
<asac> which win manager does kde use btw?
<asac> is it metacity as well?
<cheguevara> no kwin
<asac> k
<cheguevara> i think its a driver issue
<cheguevara> xchat has occasional corruption as well
<asac> but exa vs xaa doesn't make a difference, right?
<cheguevara> not sure
<cheguevara> i got Option          "AccelMethod"   "xaa"
<cheguevara> because exa decreases performance for me
<asac> xaa is legacy though
<cheguevara> yeah but .24 kernel's drm doesn't have the bits to make exa work nicely
<cheguevara> they are in -mm to be merged for .25
<cheguevara> Unfortunately, to make EXA performance better it needs the new memory manager upstream is working on (TTM). It's too intrusive for hardy, so we'll probably switch back to XAA after alpha3.
<cheguevara> meh
<cheguevara> i was so hoping it would be merged for ubuntu
<asac> have you asked on kernel ML? or our X maintainer about this particular issu?
<asac> cheguevara: ?
<cheguevara> yeah i think i should talk to someone, because leaving people with XAA in an LTS release is just wrong
<cheguevara> asac, whos the best to poke on irc
<asac> no idea ... start in user-space: bryce is the X maintainer
<asac> then on ubuntu-kernel i am not sure who currently does graphics driver stuff ... maybe mjg
<cheguevara> or BenC i guess
<asac> yes. but i think he isn't doing graphics on his own
<asac> but he should probably know
<cheguevara> yeah i'll try talking to X people first though
<asac> thank! keep me updated plz
<cheguevara> i will
<cheguevara> asac, do you have any machines with intel cards yourself?
<asac> unfortunately not
<asac> soonish i will, but not right now
<asac> but there should be plenty around in dev community
<asac> if youneed someone to confirm something
<cheguevara> yeah loads of laptops have them
<cheguevara> thats another reason i am so concerned about this
<Ubulette> http://www.osnews.com/story/19254
<cheguevara> damn
<asac> hmmm ... yhoo + msft .. letts see
<asac> i am almost offline now pushing allsec balls again
<Ubulette> incremental changelog is too difficult to script because of merge conflicts
<Ubulette> it's not worth it
<asac> what are you talking about?
<Ubulette> i'm scripting my ppa uploads
<asac> ah
<Ubulette> asac, I guess you now want mozclient to do an embedded tarball for xul, right ?
<Ubulette> i don't understand why you used DEBIAN_MOZCLIENT_EMBEDDED while I've defined MOZCLIENT_EMBEDDED for that purpose
<Ubulette> oh, you set it afterwards.
<Ubulette> but why is it conditional ? it's a 1 line change in mozclient that I can add anytime
<Ubulette> and it's better to do your test the other way around, ie test if MOZCLIENT_EMBEDDED is set.. but that means really depends on mozilla-devscripts
<asac> Ubulette: i thought about those options. for me the contract of the package rules should be explicil and not implicit by what is included
<asac> usually it shouldn't be conditional ... i just want to build xulrunner for real uploads to use embedded layout because i now have lots of pain with those firefox tarballs
<asac> so adding  automagic to detect whether a package is embedded or not should not be done in mozclient (e.g. dirty)
<Ubulette> ? I thought you preferred embedded tarballs
<asac> yes, but you don't... so i want to allow both options for those packages that have a huge amount of data
<asac> for small packages i don't care
<Ubulette> i don't care embedded or not, my pc is fast ;) if you want xul to be embedded, ok, no problem
<asac> (i see that non-embedded is better for development so i like to be able to change this for a single upload)
<asac> well ... for development not embedded is better ... we could make it embedded by default ... i don't care. i think we can keep it like its now. but if you have NIHS, go ahead and make it beautiful for your eyes;)
<Ubulette> NIHS ?
<asac> maybe we should just consolidate this ... e.g. use embedded everywhere, but allow to use not-embedded easily/explicitly
<asac> nevermind ;)
<raji> asac: you there? I have some input about adhoc network creation
<asac> raji go ahead
<asac> raji: will be outinj about 10 minutes for today ... you can write here ... or send mail then
<asac> (i will read this channel backlog when coming back)
<armin76> asac: Ubulette you guys use glitz?
<Ubulette> nope
<shirish> Ubulette: hi
<Ubulette> hi
<raji> asac, in network manager code, nm-device-802-11-wireless.c , in nm_device_802_11_wireless_set_mode()  method ,  iw_set_ext() is always returning errno 22, mode passed to that method is always 2 .  I made the wpasupplicant use wext instead of madwifi. but when I look in the wpasupplicant code driver_wext.c, there is no iw_set_ext function, it is only available in driver_ndiswrapper.c, My...
<raji> ...question is what code this iw_set_ext executing, where it is found.  ( I added the adhoc patch you suggested me to try, but the code is not hitting that path).
<shirish> Ubulette: did u give any thought to updating kazahakese (the browser) ?
<raji> asac, I used network-manager 0.6.5 , wpasupplicant 0.6.0+0.5.8
<Ubulette> shirish, i didn't have time and as i'm not using it, it doesn't help :P
<shirish> Ubulette: how about giving a shot at elinks?
<shirish> Ubulette: i tried links2 the other day & that too is pretty sexy.
<Ubulette> links2 ? the text mode browser ?
<shirish> yup, do links2 -g & see the difference
<shirish> I dig it, although if it had javascript support it would be a scream.
<Ubulette> screenshots ?
<shirish> Ubulette: you want screenies of links2 in action?
<Ubulette> you said it's worth the look, show me :)
<shirish> ok here goes nothing
<shirish> know any good image-sharing site?
<shirish> which doesn't need a sign-up
<Ubulette> http://pix.nofrag.com/
<shirish> sorry for that pidgin closed unexpectadly
<shirish> unexpectedly
<shirish> and now links2 -g does the same.
<shirish> Ubulette: i hope its ok if I send the screenie by mail
<shirish> Ubulette: you up buddy?
<shirish> or asac for that matter?
<shirish> I have filed a bug https://bugs..launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/188140 can somebody have a look at that?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188140 in firefox "firefox crashed while surfing" [Undecided,New]
<asac> shirish: can you reproduce this?
<Ubulette> ff3 crashes a lot in the addons UI
<Ubulette> also in the bookmarks ui
<[reed]> how up-to-date are you?
<armin76> Ubulette: http://patches.ubuntu.com/by-release/extracted/ubuntu/s/seamonkey/1.1.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu2/12_fix_ftbfs_with_nss.patch <- did you submit that upstream?
<Ubulette> no, last time i did for a similar patch, they told me they don't care about fixing that in the stable tree
<armin76> rofl
<armin76> [reed]: ^^ fix
<Ubulette> good, I've completed my script to update my ppa in a blink of an eye, merging branches, solving conflicts, rewriting deps and all automatically.
<Ubulette> let's see if it builds correctly now
<Ubulette> asac, do you install dom and venkman ? they are broken for me now. dom reports b2 instead of b3pre (strange) and venkman is not even listed
<DarkMageZ> hey guys, under firefox 3 (ubuntu hardy build). have any of you run across the issue where random parts of the gnome menu will be rendered inside the page? it's not malicious code at play.
<Ubulette> yes, several times
<DarkMageZ> is there an open bug?
<Ubulette> it seems to depend on the X driver
<Ubulette> maybe also on the AccelMethod, xaa vs exa
<DarkMageZ> i've been told (by a reliable source) that it happens under xorg's ati. i've personally just replicated it with fglrx.
<DarkMageZ> i'm using xaa (not that i have much choice). i'm not sure what he was running on ati
<Ubulette> i've got it too with fglrx; never with (non free) nvidia. people are reporting nv too
<Ubulette> we've got bug 182038 but it may be different
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182038 in xorg-server "Black rectangle instead of image in FF3 [Hardy]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182038
<DarkMageZ> na, that's different
<DarkMageZ> i can replicate that one as well ?
<Ubulette> i can't find a dedicated bug for the corrupted display using part of the background, yet asac and me reproduced it easily before for sure
<Ubulette> i can't reproduce at home so i can't help. did/can you try with a nightly from mozilla, just to be sure it's not ubuntu's fault ?
<DarkMageZ> it takes a fair amount of effort for me to replicate
<DarkMageZ> like switching it to my primary browser and using it for everything for 2 weeks style.
<Ubulette> the corruption ? or the black rectangles ?
<DarkMageZ> corruption
<Ubulette> hm, the corruption we know is easy to trigger
<DarkMageZ> i don't know the trigger
<DarkMageZ> the black rectangles is easy to replicate ?
<Ubulette> Jan 31 12:13:15 <asac>  http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/corrupted.png
<DarkMageZ> tho the rectangles doesn't appear to happen on fglrx. only ati
<DarkMageZ> looks about right ?
<Ubulette> i've never seen the black thing myself on fglrx
<Ubulette> as for the corruption using the background, this site shows it 100% of the time: http://www.topachat.com/accueil/index.php
<Ubulette> i mean, for me with fglrx
<DarkMageZ> your testcase doesn't work here oddly enough
<[reed]> Ubulette: submit it upstream; cc me on the bug
<Ubulette> [reed], i can't right now (nvidia box). must do that from work (my ati box)
<[reed]> k
<DarkMageZ> Ubulette, something slightly interesting for your testcase. if it has already been replicated on another tab, then you open your testcase up in a tab then it doesn't happen.
<[reed]> Ubulette: I'm talking about http://patches.ubuntu.com/by-release/extracted/ubuntu/s/seamonkey/1.1.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu2/12_fix_ftbfs_with_nss.patch
<[reed]> of course
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> i have this one more complete: http://patches.ubuntu.com/by-release/extracted/ubuntu/x/xulrunner/1.8.1.11-1ubuntu1/88_bz399589_fix_missing_symbol_with_new_nss.dpatch
<[reed]> file a bug on bmo
<Ubulette> part of it was fixed in trunk mozilla bug 399589
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 399589 in Security: PSM "PSM + tip of NSS, error ‘SECAlgorithmIDTemplate’ not declared" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399589
<[reed]> then file a bug on the other part
<Ubulette> but it's not fixed in the branches
<Ubulette> 1.8.*
<Ubulette> the issue starts when you use a recent nss with an old ff2/xul1.8/sm1/...
<[reed]> did the branches pick up a new NSS version?
<[reed]> ah, so, it's just a Linux problem
<Ubulette> system nss
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> ok
<[reed]> well, you could attach a branch patch, get review, and get it on the branch
<Ubulette> same bug ?
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> don't include the not-fixed part
<[reed]> just the SECAlgorithmIDTemplate stuff
<[reed]> but on the branch
<[reed]> well
<[reed]> check if the patch in the bug applies first
<[reed]> if it applies on the branch without conflict, you can just request approval on it
<[reed]> if it doesn't apply, make a new patch, attach to bug, get review from kaie, and then request approval
<Ubulette> just tested against ff 2.0.0.12rc3, still perfect
<Ubulette> should I say 1.8 or 1.8.1 for the branch ?
<Ubulette> [reed], ^^
<[reed]> 1.8
<[reed]> so, you should request approval1.8.1.13
<[reed]> on the patch
<[reed]> and explain why you need it
<Ubulette> oops; too late
<Ubulette> kaie didn't pass.
<Ubulette> :kaie ?
<Ubulette> or what?
<Ubulette> [reed], ^^
<[reed]> ?
<[reed]> wait, what?
<[reed]> the patch in the bug applies on the branch fine, right?
<[reed]> or are you attaching a new bug?
<[reed]> er
<Ubulette> review is empty, i used kaie
<[reed]> s/new bug/new patch/
<Ubulette> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399589
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 399589 in Security: PSM "PSM + tip of NSS, error ‘SECAlgorithmIDTemplate’ not declared" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> use kengert@redhat.com
<Ubulette> so it's kengert now
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-02
<asac> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/23710
<Ubulette> asac, my ppa is already boosted at 2G
<Ubulette> Error: mismatched tag. Expected: </meta>.
<Ubulette> Source File: https://services.addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/firefox-3.0/api/list/featured/all/10
<Ubulette> Line: 12, Column: 3
<Ubulette> Source Code:
<Ubulette> </head>
<armin76> <bum>
<armin76> bumb, even
<Ubulette> armin76, do you get that too ?
<Ubulette> Add-ons / Get Add-ons
<armin76> nope
<Ubulette> I get "Firefox could not retrieve add-ons" and the error above in the console
<Ubulette> oh god, maybe that *#@! firefox-3.0 appname tweak
<Ubulette> indeed, should be https://services.addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/api/list/featured/all/10
<shirish> Ubulette: you up m8?
<Mirv> asac: monthly ping about translatable ubfox for hardy  - you mentioned your aim to get the translations to Rosetta, but it has not yet happened - an alternative would be to ask for manual translations on ubuntu-translators mailing list and import the existing locale translations fi-FI and u-RU from http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ex/ubufox/main/files/ex%40exception-laptop-20071022130025-qmf9c8abf1acgk3a?file_id=locale-20070613141217
<asac> Mirv: maybe we should really do a call for translations
<asac> carlos said that he might be able to cover all cases in rosetta ... so not sure if ubufox can be done for hardy anyway
<Ubulette> asac, system wide extensions are broken (inspector, venkman)
<Ubulette> i'm suspecting your bzXXX_gre_extension_plugin_support.patch
<Ubulette> well, it's even worse with the patch as it also break the user addons
<Ubulette> hm, prism is still able to use inspector so xul seems fine. so it's ff3 that is broken
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-03
<Ubulette> [reed], are the patches that you've committed still for b3 or already b4pre ?
<[reed]> b3
<[reed]> b3 builds will start Monday if everything goes to plan
<Ubulette> so the tree is not frozen yet ?
<asac> Ubulette: that patch is pretty simple
<Ubulette> i've read it, you've added a new key
<Ubulette> well, install xulrunner-1.9-dom-inspector and xulrunner-1.9-venkman and see by yourself
<asac> why are they broken in your opinion?
<Ubulette> there are listed in the Add-ons UI, worse, I see dom-inspector b2 listed while it's b3pre installed. This b2 thing is only referenced in my profile (like a ghost in extensions.rdf)
<Ubulette> they are *not*
<asac> most likely its general addons breakage due to AMO support landing?
<Ubulette> maybe
<asac> doesn't sound like its the gre patch
<asac> wrong version being listed means that it doesn't update info in profile
<asac> in hardy version its still properly listed as 1.9b3pre
<Ubulette> i'm using 20080201t1159
<asac> even in 20080125t0332 ... which is what i am running
<asac> yeah ... if it has the new AMO support then its most likely that
<asac> mozilla bug 404024
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404024 in Extension/Theme Manager "Add AMO integration pane" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404024
<asac> ubotu: wake up
<asac> ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asac> mozilla bug 408118
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408118 in Extension/Theme Manager "Auto-enable themes on install" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408118
<Ubulette> asac, did you try bug 186186 without system cairo ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186186 in xulrunner-1.9 "web page background render errors" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186186
<Ubulette> or with my new (still not sponsored) cairo?
<asac> Ubulette: not explicitly, but i think i used in-source for some time and didn't notice any difference
<Ubulette> = broken too ?
<asac> thats what i feel to remember (not knowing for sure)
<asac> i can try tomorrow
<Ubulette> give a try to my ppa, it's built with latest cairo
<asac> i'll do afterwards
<[reed]> Ubulette: the tree is frozen
<[reed]> Ubulette: all patches landing now have to get special driver approval
<shirish> asac: Ubulette: either of u guys up?
<shirish> Ubulette: you up m8?
<Ubulette> yep
<shirish> ok, lemme just get back to GNU/Linux, this is a windows box, bbl in 5 mins, Please don't go anywhere
<shirish> Ubulette: back
<Ubulette> yop
<shirish> Ubulette: now how do I make sure that I can downgrade to the Hardy versions for nautilus as well. Should I comment the third-party repos or somehow else?
<Ubulette> please show me: grep sofaraway /etc/apt/sources.list
<shirish> pastebinned the output at http://pastebin.ca/890098http://pastebin.ca/890098
<shirish> http://pastebin.ca/890098
<shirish> sorry for double pasting.
<shirish> so is this ok, for I realize there could be issues with whatever hardy is doing to what stuff I'm taking from u. Apart from FF3, I mean
<shirish> Ubulette: ?
<Ubulette> seems good. Everything could work on top of hardy but I lack time to maintain those on my side and hardy is fresh enough at the moment.
<shirish> Ubulette: I understand.
<shirish> Ubulette: its that bug which has got me and really don't know what's causing it.
<Ubulette> now, you can downgrade if you want.
<Ubulette> dpkg -l | grep +bbot
<shirish> Ubulette: Thanx, this is cool.
<shirish> dpkg -l | grep +bbot > 3rdparty.txt this doesn't work. What am I doing wrong?
<Ubulette> this command lists packages from my repos, it doesn't downgrade for you
<shirish> right, I understood that, I just wanted to put the output of it to a .txt file so I can refer to stuff. Downgrading stuff as we speak :)
<Ubulette> maybe you should consider dropping all my minirepos and use my ppa instead, you'll have the mozilla stuff almost as fresh
<shirish> Ubulette: I was wondering about that, how are ppa's different then the minirepos?
<Ubulette> ppa are maintained manually, my minirepos are totally automatic (and untested)
<shirish> aha, so the possibility of things going wrong are lesser?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive
<shirish> This is something which somebody has also written, perhaps u have read it.
<shirish> http://www.happyassassin.net/2007/10/24/mistakes/
<shirish> what do u think?
<Ubulette> yes and no. any kind of 3rd party repo could be a source of trouble.
<shirish> that's true. If it were not for the issue which happened, I was happily using the minirepos.
<shirish> Ubulette: also with the PPA, do u think now that u need the minirepos anymore?
<Ubulette> as I said, ppa are manual, it's boring to update on the long term.
<Ubulette> manual not by design, i can ask my bot to push packages to my ppa but it's forbidden
<shirish> right, I understand, I'm sure at some point there would be some kind of automation for the PPA I guess.
<Ubulette> they don't want people to use ppa for daily builds
<Ubulette> i've recently automated my mozilla updates, yet I don't run that daily
<Ubulette> I could but I won't
<Ubulette> I still use my bot for that. I'm just pruning the list of packages a bit.
<shirish> what do u think if I just lay off & just be with whatever hardy provides for some-time. The reason being simply that I need to file bugs when breakage is happening & if it happens from Hardy sources my mind would be clear.
<Ubulette> just make sure to never report a bug against a +bbot package (deps included)
<shirish> Ubulette: how do I figure that out?
<Ubulette> if you're not sure, you'd better downgrade them now ;)
<shirish> right, that's the thing.
<shirish> I just hope with downgrading stuff, my FF profile doesn't get ****** up.
<Ubulette> nope
<Ubulette> add my ppa if you still want fresh ff
<shirish> Ubulette: ok cool, on with downgrading, thanx for u'r help
<shirish> Ubulette: the problem with the ppa is it has much more than that, it includes gnome-control-center & other stuff. Not like the minirepos unfortunately.
<Ubulette> i have a script somewhere to downgrade
<Ubulette> my gnome-control-center changes are waiting to be sponsored in hardy (just got stuck in the alpha4 freeze)
<Ubulette> same for cairo
<Ubulette> and I can nuke libpng, they don't want APNG in hardy :(
<shirish> Ubulette: what's APNG, I know its something to do with .png file format
<Ubulette> animated png used in ff3
<Ubulette> http://people.mozilla.com/~dolske/apng/demo.html
<shirish> now why don't they want APNG to be used in hardy?
<shirish> that seems to be stupid or do they have some valid reason?
<shirish> Ubulette: ?
<Ubulette> because it violates the initial goal of the png spec, ie 1 png = 1 still picture only
<shirish> Ubulette: aha, ok but I'm sure it will gather momentum, atleast on the windows platform with FF3 supporting it, wouldn't it?
<Ubulette> that's my guess too
<shirish> Ubulette: how do other browsers look at APNG stuff?
<shirish> for that would also give a hint as to the adoption of APNG in the WWW world?
<shirish> the last should have been a full stop . not a question ? :)
<Ubulette> opera supports it too. everything else will only see the 1st frame, it's compatible with standard png
<shirish> So enough masala (spice) for a post what do u think?
<Ubulette> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_name=3.0.6.32.20070420132821.012dd8e8%40mail.comcast.net
<shirish> I'm sure some people have blogged about it.
<shirish> Interesting, what is MNG?
<Ubulette> another animation format
<Ubulette> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apng
<shirish> and JNG is another animation format I'm guessing
<Ubulette> yes, based on jpeg
<shirish> so much duplication of stuff, I wish they could come to some conclusion so authors could start using something or the author. This is just gonna increase confusion or it already had been for a long time.
<Ubulette> apng as been there since 2004
<Ubulette> yet only in 2007 it started to be used
<shirish> Ubulette: hmm.....
<shirish> Ubulette: what do u make out of HTML 5? Do u think many people will go for it?
<Ubulette> shirish, http://paste.ubuntu.com/4140/
<Ubulette> i'm not much into the details of html5 but from what I've read, it looks promising and really wanted
<shirish> Ubulette: I got it, put it in a .txt file, renamed it to .sh file . Now how do I run it, I have to chmod it to 755 & do something more, right?
<Ubulette> chmod 755 downgrade-bbot.sh ; ./downgrade-bbot.sh
<Ubulette> read, if you're happy, paste in your shell the apt-get line (sudo if you're not root)
<shirish> cool, it basically does a sort of grep & gives u output which files have to be dowgraded, nice script
<Ubulette> yes
<shirish> how long is the freeze for a4?
<Ubulette_> damn, my router crashed badly
<Ubulette_> <shirish> how long is the freeze for a4?
<Ubulette_> <Ubulette> it's over
<shirish> so now u can put ur overdue changes in the queque
<shirish> Ubulette_: sorry to hear that, what router have u been using?
<Ubulette_> yes, but it's the w-e so core dev are not there
<Ubulette_> a box from my isp
<shirish> don't know what's that
<Ubulette_> http://www.sagem.com/support/site/modele_fax.php?page=produit&numero_type=9&produit=284
<shirish> Ubulette_: ah cool, would check it out.
<shirish> Ubulette_: Would have to go outside for an hr. Hope we can talk a bit more, have some more things to share
<Ubulette_> k
<shirish> share/ask :)
<Mirv> asac: yes, I wouldn't count on new Rosetta features making it on time, Launchpad team is quite loaded. can you import the current Russian and Finnish locale translations from the other ubufox branch? the call for more ubufox translations might be end of this month when the UI freeze is in effect
<Mirv> ...and of course, if there are no ubufox UI changes coming, the earlier the call the better
<asac> Mirv: thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-26
<sto_h> Hello. I have switched from windows to kubuntu. I used on Seamonkey on both OS, and tryed to copy the default user from win to linux.
<sto_h> most of the Perferences work now after I changes the paths in prefs.js. Except the Mail and Newsgroup windo wont work.
<sto_h> If i go to the mail and news account-settings I can see the correct data like in the old windows seamonky.
<sto_h> but the left collum of the mail window still is blank. Any Idea what I have forgoten?
<heikki> could someone (asac?) review/sponsor my patch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozvoikko/+bug/297169
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297169 in mozvoikko "mozvoikko depends on iceweasel, should depend on firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asac> heikki: is mozvoikko in the archive yet?
<heikki> um, some version: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/mozvoikko
<heikki> but in the changelog there is "no changes upload for nss/nspr SONAME mini-transition
<heikki> changes I made for version -1ubuntu1 (same bug report) are not in the archive
<asac> odd
<asac> didnt i upload that from the branch?
<heikki> yes
<asac> to debian?
<asac> no
<heikki> to ubuntu
<asac> heikki: do we really need a heavy weight patch system?
<heikki> well, not really, but I didn't want to touch files outside debian/ dir
<asac> heikki: is Makefile.xulrunner from upstream? can you send them the patch please?
<heikki> yes i'll do it
<asac> tell them for 1.9 or later noone should use rpath anymore :)
<asac> heikki: sponsored
<heikki> thanks!
<asac> heikki: if that fails again let me know
<heikki> yep
<asac> bug 321442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321442 in network-manager ""system"-level connection doesn't start up until nm-applet is launched" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321442
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> is there any QA guide for thunderbird?
<nxvl> like this one -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/QA
<asac> nxvl: unfortunately not yet. you can help set one up ;)
<asac> nxvl: what i do are things like: 1. startup with fresh profile -> setup pop and imap account
<asac> 2. start with existing profile -> see nothing is gone
<asac> 3. move messages from folder to folder in same account
<asac> 4. move messages from folder to folder across accounts
<asac> 5. send a message
<asac> 6. install enigmail and send an encrypted / signed message
<asac> 7. check that you can unencrypt it
<asac> 8. check that you can verify it
<asac> 9. go through all preferneces tab and check that nothing is visually broken
<asac> 10. check that a random langpack still works and that no dialog is visually broken
<asac> 11. check that blogs work
<asac> 12ff add more if you have more ideas ;)
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> thank you!
<nxvl> i will ping you if i get something else
<nxvl> :D
<asac> no problem
<asac> nxvl: can you paste this stuff to the QA page?
<asac> ;)
<asac> what i just wrote
<asac> thanks
<nxvl> ok i will
<asac> greawt
<asac> many thanks
<nxvl> asac: done
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> asac: Jazzva ping
<Jazzva> BUGabundo: hey
<BUGabundo> hi
<Jazzva> BUGabundo: I noticed your question about extension when you were offline, so I couldn't ping back.
<BUGabundo> do you have time to help me debug a ff addon?
<BUGabundo> np
<Jazzva> BUGabundo: a bit, go ahead :)
<BUGabundo> hope pidgin won't crash to much now
<BUGabundo> addon fullerscreen
<BUGabundo> do  you know it?
<Jazzva> nope... but what seems to be the problem?
<BUGabundo> its a much better Full screen then FF2.x add
<BUGabundo> that didn last muc
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> bad pidgin
<BUGabundo> as I was saying
<Jazzva> why don't you use some other program which won't crash a lot?
<Jazzva> :)
<BUGabundo> better then 2.x and a bit better then 3.x
<BUGabundo> need to find the bug in it!
<BUGabundo> try and error
<Jazzva> ah...
<BUGabundo> plugins off, accounts off! audio off
<Jazzva> good luck
<BUGabundo> been posting gdb logs to LP but no luck! #pidgin aint helping eitehr!
<BUGabundo> never mind that
<Jazzva> heh..
<BUGabundo> just expect my failing many times
<BUGabundo> Program received signal SIGPIPE, Broken pipe.
<Jazzva> ok... so, what is the problem with fullerscreen?
<Jazzva> that must be frustrating...
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> now from xchat
<Jazzva> yay :)
<BUGabundo> http://disruptive-innovations.com/products/index.html
<BUGabundo> here is the page of the plugin
<BUGabundo> grr addon
<Jazzva> ok... so what's the problem with it?
<BUGabundo> well its hard to explain
<BUGabundo> u can see for your self
<BUGabundo> with 3.1 and 3.2
<BUGabundo> u cant use it in many pages
<BUGabundo> such as LP
<BUGabundo> CSS goes trully bad
<Jazzva> this '"Fullerscreen" will not be installed because it does not provide secure updates'?
<Jazzva> ok, I installed it from addons.mozilla.org
<BUGabundo> just a sec
<BUGabundo> talking to npinheiro from KDE
<Jazzva> BUGabundo: ok, I see... it messes up native full screen support
<BUGabundo> yeah
<Jazzva> BUGabundo: I'm not really sure where's the bug. Seems to me it disables CSS on some pages. Maybe you should report this upstream.
<BUGabundo> where is that?
<BUGabundo> on the addon? or mozilla Jazzva ?
<Jazzva> I suppose addon, since this happens when you install the addon.
<fta> hi
<BUGabundo> thanks Jazzva !
<BUGabundo> got to go!
<fta> is identi.ca broken? gwibber keeps reporting Connection refused
<fta> hm, Connection refused everywhere. could be my ISP
<fta> or my box
<fta> reload the box
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-27
<asac> ola
<asac> someone still awake ;)?
<fta> not for long
 * asac yawms
<asac> bug 214519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214519 in openoffice.org-dictionaries "English_shouthafrican" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214519
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> shouthafrican?
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> thats how language evolve
<[reed]> isn't that sabdfl's native language? :)
<asac> heheh
<asac> its funny, but frequently US folks think that i am from south africa ;)
<[reed]> really?
<[reed]> you sound German
<BUGabundo> do they?
<asac> [reed]: yeah. its funny. Lots of US folks seems to have no feeling for dialects whatsoever ;)
<fta> asac, most us folks think think there's just US and another obscure foreign country that don't deserve to exist ;)
<asac> not that i am much better ;)
<asac> hehe
<[reed]> do I sound "southern", or just generic American to you?
<asac> [reed]: you have quite a bit of an accent ... definitly american ;)
<asac> i guess its southern because i know you come from there
<asac> but i have other folks from south that talk even more crazy ;)
<[reed]> hehe
<asac> meaning: you sound more generic i would say
<asac> than the other guys I know :)
<[reed]> I have four English teachers in my family... they demand perfection in usage of the English language.
<asac> [reed]: that worked out well ... just not oxford english ;)
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> fta: did your gf enjoy her present?
<asac> present? gf?
<fta> [reed], you know i don't expose my life on irc, right?
<[reed]> sorry, we can take this to /msg if you want :)
<asac> thats ok ;)
<BUGabundo> or go to µblogging
<asac> right :)
<asac> thats the place to state your internal pain
<BUGabundo> but fta feels that µblogs should not have comments
<BUGabundo> LOL
<asac> BUGabundo: did you check what i asked for in the flash mailthread on mt mailing list finally ;)?
<BUGabundo> havent check email yet
<asac> k
<BUGabundo> doing MORE debug on pidgin
<asac> what kind of debug?
<BUGabundo> it crashs with PA, with pecan, with IRC
<BUGabundo> damn it
<BUGabundo> asac, trial and error...
<asac> PA?
<BUGabundo> disabling stuff and turning it on until crash
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/321800
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 321800 in pidgin "pidgin segfault while removing account" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110209/
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/317897
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 317897 in pulseaudio "pidgin crash with Pulse Audio" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> stuff like thatr
<BUGabundo> i should just being run it with 'time' just to see how long it lasts
<asac> nice
<asac> as long as you keep them reproducible its definitly valuable work
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> PA is hard to reproduce!
<BUGabundo> it happens a lot, but i have no idea what tiggers it
<BUGabundo> the account one, is easy and i've got around it!
<BUGabundo> i manually deleted the account!
<BUGabundo> from accountx.xml
<BUGabundo> need upstream it
<asac_> reconnect
<asac_> [reed]: did you ever solve your wireless issues in intrepid?
<[reed]> 802.1x? it's much better now, though I still occasionally get disconnected
<[reed]> but much, much better
<[reed]> still haven't recovered all my VPNs
<[reed]> since you never committed that patch, afaik
<asac_> [reed]: oops really?
 * asac_ wonders where this migration code went
<asac_> [reed]: are you using the plain intrepid kernel or backport modeuls
<asac_> ?
<[reed]> plain
<[reed]> my main problem I'm having right now is that my screensaver will die
<[reed]> and leave my screen hosed
<[reed]> and force me to reboot
<[reed]> that's been happening about 3+ times a week
<asac_> you run screensaver ;)?
<[reed]> xscreensaver
<[reed]> my computer is on all the time
<asac_> yeah. i have black screen
<[reed]> I have a laptop docked with an external monitor
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> I should try that
<asac_> [reed]: or use a non-openGL one
 * asac_ assumes its advanced stuff that breaks this
<BUGabundo> asac_, "See my point?" no
<BUGabundo> asac_, do i need flash plugin to use the 64 bits plugin?
<asac_> BUGabundo: heh. well. you pointed out something
 * BUGabundo is confused
<asac_> i asked you about something
<asac_> and you didnt even bother to try that ;)
<asac_> the bug you reported were the dangling symlinks
<asac_> and nothing about 64bits plugin
<asac_> BUGabundo: and no. you dont need flashplugin-nonfree package for that
<asac_> but you also must not use that package if you want 64 bits
<asac_> especially replacing the so manually is rather a bad idea ;)
<BUGabundo> asac_, since the beggining it was about me replacing it with 64 bits
<BUGabundo> and found that there were some broken links
<BUGabundo> when flash didnt work for ephifany
<asac_> yes. the broken links is what is interesting to us
<asac_> the other stuff is you doing something wrong ;)
<BUGabundo> i did remove the package...
<BUGabundo> and only then i placed the plugin
<asac_> BUGabundo: right. so i asked you to remove symlinks manually ... install the package
<BUGabundo> i followed adobe instructions
<asac_> and check whether they reappear
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> let me test that now
<asac_> thanks
<BUGabundo> asac, forgot where the plugin is placed
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> got to make a backup first
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<BUGabundo> rm: remove symbolic link `/usr/lib/iceweasel/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so'? y
<BUGabundo> removed `/usr/lib/iceweasel/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so'
<BUGabundo> rm: remove symbolic link `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so'? y
<BUGabundo> removed `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so'
<BUGabundo> rm: remove regular file `/usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so'? y
<BUGabundo> removed `/usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so'
 * BUGabundo wonders why installer asked twice for path
<asac> installer?
<asac> BUGabundo: please ... remove those manually ... then install flashplugin-nonfree
<asac> and check that the links dont exist
<asac> after that ... go ahead and remove everything and install your adobe thing
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> asac, the adobe plugin is not installable
<BUGabundo> i just copy it to location of old nonfree plugin
<asac> BUGabundo: thats wrong
<asac> BUGabundo: please first do the stuff
<asac> then i can tell you where to put that
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> deleted, and installed
<asac> well ... i think its wrong ...depending on what "location" is for you
<BUGabundo> checkign now links
<asac> BUGabundo: thanks
<BUGabundo> and removing agian next
<asac> BUGabundo: do the links exist?
<BUGabundo> Committing to: /etc/
<BUGabundo> added alternatives/firefox-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> added alternatives/iceape-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> added alternatives/iceweasel-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> added alternatives/midbrowser-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> added alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> added alternatives/xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> added alternatives/xulrunner-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> Committed revision 383.
<asac> thats not what i asked for ;)
<BUGabundo> $ mlocate libflashplayer.so | more
<BUGabundo> /home/bugabundo/temp/libflashplayer.so
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/iceweasel/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<asac> i asked for the dangling stuff in /usr/lib/iceweasel/plugins/
<BUGabundo> /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<asac> BUGabundo: do those still exist?
<BUGabundo> all links are okay
<BUGabundo> apt-get remove now
<BUGabundo> should i issue --purge too?
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. but if you remove the package three get left over
<asac> BUGabundo: shouldnt matter ... just remove it
<asac> Jazzva: ^^
<asac> nspluginwrapper creates the default locations even though we provide NSPLUGINDIR
<asac> bug
<BUGabundo> Committing to: /etc/
<BUGabundo> missing alternatives/firefox-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> missing alternatives/iceape-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> missing alternatives/iceweasel-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> missing alternatives/midbrowser-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> missing alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> missing alternatives/xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> missing alternatives/xulrunner-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> deleted alternatives/firefox-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> deleted alternatives/iceape-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> deleted alternatives/iceweasel-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> deleted alternatives/midbrowser-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> deleted alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> deleted alternatives/xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<asac> those are not interesting ... the other links are
<BUGabundo> deleted alternatives/xulrunner-flashplugin
<BUGabundo> Committed revision 384.
<BUGabundo> and i'm left with broken links now
<BUGabundo> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> ls: cannot access /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 57 2009-01-27 10:39 /usr/lib/iceweasel/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so -> /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree//npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<BUGabundo> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 57 2009-01-27 10:39 /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so -> /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree//npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<BUGabundo> do i remove those manually now asac ?
<asac> BUGabundo: bug 321814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321814 in nspluginwrapper "nspluginwrapper creates "default" links even though NSPLUGINDIR is set" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321814
<asac> BUGabundo: go ahead
<asac> whatever you do, just do it ;)
<BUGabundo> deleted
<BUGabundo> now, where should i place flash adobe 64 bits so all my system can use it?
<BUGabundo> opera, ephifany, FF3.xx etc?
<BUGabundo> asac, ^^^^^^^^
<asac> BUGabundo: try /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<asac> otherwise opera probably wont use it
<BUGabundo> no need for alternatives input?
<asac> BUGabundo: depends. if you dont have any other flash stuff installed then no
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> epi is working
<BUGabundo> testing opera,fennec and konq next
<BUGabundo> konq Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<BUGabundo> fennec works
<BUGabundo> opera works
<BUGabundo> so its only konquer that doesnt
<asac> BUGabundo: not sure about konq, but you have to update the known plugins db in the preferences dialog somewhere i guess
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> no mather
<BUGabundo> dont use it much!
<BUGabundo> just checking
<[reed]> asac: did you know VirtualBox uses XPCOM?
<asac> [reed]: really?
<asac> reference?
<[reed]> asac: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Developer_FAQ
<asac> cool
<StevenK> Hi guys! I've packaged up webfav which is used by Ubuntu Netbook Remix, and would like to team maintain it, I guess it needs to all go into bzr like the guide says?
<asac> fta2: remind me to push 460913 when tree opens after b3 freeze
<asac> StevenK: yes that would be good
<fta2> mozilla bug 460913
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 460913 in Build Config "Installer shouldn't copy xulrunner files into Firefox install directory" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=460913
<asac> StevenK: using full source upstream branch ... you create that with med-xpi-unpack
<asac> fta2: http://tinderbox.mozilla.org/Firefox/ ... RESTRICTED ;)
<StevenK> asac: It doesn't include a .xpi, it's just a .jar
<asac> hmmm ... but doesnt affect firefox ... so maybe its good
<StevenK> asac: If you want to prod the tarball, I can point you at it
<asac> StevenK: please do a tar tzf | pastebinit -i - ;)
<asac> yes point me to it
<StevenK> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110278/ ; https://edge.launchpad.net/webfav/+download
<asac> StevenK: ok. is launchpad the place where thats maintained?
<StevenK> asac: Yes. I'm not sure if upstream have a bzr branch
<asac> StevenK: using .xpi's is usually easier as it will allow us to update extensions in batches. if you cannot rely on the .xpi (e.g. its not released, has binary components or doesnt include a license file), remember to place good instructions in the package on how to get new upstream tarball
<StevenK> asac: I prod upstream, which are the OEM guys
<asac> in anycase, use a .upstream branch like described on wiki
<asac> in your caes the BUILD_COMMAND probably is just build.sh
<asac> so you can use xpi.mk without many changes
<asac> StevenK: all clear? questions? ;)?
<StevenK> asac: Nope
<StevenK> asac: Actually, yes. What do I set the maintainer to?
<StevenK> asac: And is a binary package name of webfav acceptable?
<asac> yes thats a good name
<asac> StevenK: maintainer ... i think we use ubuntu dev for that
<asac> check other extensions in https://code.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<asac> or whatever is on wiki ;)
<asac> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<StevenK> Ah, just MOTU
<asac> for now yes
<asac> give me a heads up when ready ... would also like to upload it to debian
<asac> otherwise at some point debian introduces their own package
<StevenK> asac: It's used for netbook-launcher, it doesn't make sense for Debian
<asac> mozilla Bug 471443
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 471443 in Blocklisting "permanently blocklist VLC plugin" [Blocker,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=471443
<asac> StevenK: you never know ;)
<fta2> bug 183492
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183492 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Open Komodo Edit" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183492
<StevenK> asac: Hehe
<StevenK> asac: I will deal with branches tomorrow and prod you when I'm ready
<asac> thanks
<StevenK> asac: Uh, if I push it to ~stevenk on LP, then only I can upload to the branch ...
<asac> StevenK: once its reviewed by us we will push it to ~ubuntu-dev
<asac> StevenK: use that proactively as the Vcs-Bzr: header in control
<StevenK> Right, noted
<asac> .... i think thats also in the xample in wiki and XPI.TEMPLATE
<asac> StevenK: if XPI.TEMPLATE or wiki has somehting wrong for that let me know so we can fix that for future
<StevenK> asac: It should mention that it will get pulled to ~ubuntu-dev so that other team members can change it
<asac> StevenK: well. the XPI.TEMPLATE control should just be correct  ;)
<StevenK> asac: branch pushing
<StevenK> Pushed
<StevenK> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stevenk/firefox-extensions/webfav.ubuntu
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, thanks for the notice. I'll look why npw does so on Saturday, after the exam, if that's not too late.
<asac> Jazzva: thats fine
<asac> the bug is milestoned so we will remember :)
<Jazzva> yeah :)
<StevenK> asac: So, shall I go to bed or stick around to upload webfav? :-)
<asac> StevenK: if its good i will sponsor it for you if you want
<StevenK> asac: I'm a core-dev
 * StevenK hasn't need a sponsor for a while
<asac> StevenK: heh ... still i can sponsor you while you are in bed
 * asac would be happy if everything got sponsored for him
<StevenK> Hehe
<StevenK> asac: You saw where the upstream tarball is, so sure, go nuts
<asac> StevenK: thats good ... can you use bzr bd --merge --export-upstream=. --export-upstream-revision=1 --builder='debuild -S' ?
<asac> StevenK: just upload ... its fine
<asac> StevenK: err
<StevenK> bzr: ERROR: unknown command "bd"
<asac> StevenK: now you used mobile developers?
<asac> StevenK: apt-get install bzr-builddeb
<StevenK> asac: So it seems, let me fix that
<asac> StevenK: thanks. feel free to add yourself to XSBC-Original-Maintaainer
<asac> which means that you will be the contact ;)
<StevenK> Maybe I'll add you :-P
<StevenK> asac: Maintainer change pushed
<asac> StevenK: ok cool. next time kep stuff UNRELEASED and makea  final RELEASE X.x.0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/jaunty commit
<asac> StevenK: go ahead
<asac> ;)
<asac> (i assume you tested it :))
<StevenK> It builds, which is what I care about right now
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 27 2009, 16:30:09 - No meetings scheduled
<pochu> hey hey folks!
<asac> pochu: hi
<asac> pochu: so on top of ubuntu2 its probably that max version is 1.9.* ... which should be 1.9.0.*
<asac> (in the glue code)
<pochu> isn't that already patched in jaunty?
<pochu> asac: removing 1.9.1 did the trick
<pochu> gonna check the NM issue
<pochu> asac: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20544157/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.liferea_1.4.23-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<pochu> Use X Session Management........ : yes
<pochu> that's it
<pochu> Use DBUS........................ : yes
<pochu> Use NetworkManager.............. : no
<pochu> GNUTLS SSL/HTTPS Support........ : yes
<pochu> maybe the -dev package for NM changed
<asac> pochu: in the glue code in liferea there is a test for 1.9.* or even 2
<asac> change that to 1.9.0.*
<asac> pochu: hmmm ... in mozsupport.cpp ... there already is 1.9.0.*
<asac> so 1.9.1 shouldnt hurt
<pochu> it did :)
<asac> pochu: check that you are really running that version
<asac> it was fixed at some point
<asac> because of exactly your issue
<pochu> I have 1.4.23-0ubuntu1
<pochu> but I don't really use this VM a lot, maybe it's something wrong with it
<pochu> I've updated it and rebooted before trying though
<BUGabundo> guys
<bugabundo_> guys
<bugabundo_> is anyone going to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.1/+bug/305567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305567 in firefox-3.1 "ALT+1-n wont change tabs" [Undecided,New]
<bugabundo_> any time soon?
<pochu>    PKG_CHECK_MODULES([NM], [dbus-glib-1 libnm_glib],enable_nm=yes,enable_nm=no)
<pochu> It's failing there
<pochu> but AFAICS both libnm-glib-dev and libdbus-glib-1-dev were installed
<pochu> and they provide dbus-glib-1.pc and libnm_glib.pc
<pochu> and configure is called with --enable-nm
 * pochu wonders what he is overlooking
<pochu> hmm
<pochu> aha! found it :)
 * pochu comments on the bug
<bugabundo_> lol
<bugabundo_> self discussion helped u
<fta2> asac, do you still have your mini 9 ?
<fta2> asac, does it do 3G ?
<pochu> bugabundo_: heh
<white> asac: do you have time to reply to my email?
<asac> seems now
<asac> fta2: you need a modem on top
<asac> not sure if they are built in somewhere yet
<pochu> asac: I've added an NM task to #321473
<fta2> asac, i wondered where to stick the SIM card in, so basically, i understand you can't
<asac> bug #321473
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321473 in liferea "liferea doesnt handle network-manager online/offline state" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321473
<asac> fta2: you can
<asac> fta2: the slot is there ... its just that the pci card isnt built in by default
<asac> the slot is hidden under the battery
<bugabundo__> asac, i once asked you if NM allowed long PUKs
<bugabundo__> never got a reply back
<fta2> oh, a SIM slot under the battery. well, why not. I was trying to figure out if i need my 3G USB card with a dell mini 9/10/12 or if it is native and just needs the SIM card
<asac> fta: you need a PCI card for mini 9 ... i think the new ones have that integrated
<asac> fta: its a mini-pci card
<asac> maybe you can select it on dell website as "with modem"
<asac> if you have such a card you can just push the SIM into the battery slot
<pochu> View->Threads->Threads with Unread rocks :)
<asac> pochu: thats what i am doing on my massive bugfolders ;)
<asac> still doesnt get much less it seems :)
<pochu> heh
<pochu> Mark all as read
<pochu> that should help ;)
<asac> yeah ... ctrl+g ;)
<asac> or something
<asac> shift g
<asac> (by thread
<asac> )
 * asac goes shgathering food
<[reed]> fta: do you need 460913 on 1.9.0, too?
<[reed]> or just 1.9.2 and 1.9.1?
<fta> mozilla bug 460913
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 460913 in Build Config "Installer shouldn't copy xulrunner files into Firefox install directory" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=460913
<fta> all
<fta> please
<asac> 1.9.0 isnt that important
<asac> as long as we fix stuff in current dev trees that should be good enough
<asac> after all we ship the patch already ;)
<fta> yes, agreed
<asac> imo we shouldnt put that work on the "stable" update process. ... especially since we are the ones asking for an even more strict stable branch policy ;)
<fta> donno what's happening with ppa builders, it's impossible to build anything today
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<asac> fta: then upload to archive ;) ... there are surely sponsoring bugs open with low hanging fruits ;)
<asac> if you do a bunch you appear on th ehall of fame ;)
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/
<fta> you know i'm not looking for fame
<asac> its still a good thing to do ;) ... you probably remember how it feels to wait for a sponsor ;)
<asac> and making other shappy feels nice ... especially if they are thankful ;)
<fta> i still have so many things undone in my list :(
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> just wanted to point out that no need to wait for builders ;)
<asac> fta: so in 4 weeks its feature freeze
<fta> i'm not really waiting, i just wanted gwibber to be done so i can call for testers before i push to the team ppa
<asac> we should probably think about what we want before
<asac> fta: just push to team ppa ;) (my opinion) ... its not really that the changes are that intrusive ;)
<fta> i wanted the 1.9.1 test suite to be ok for b3, at least xul, if not ff
<fta> i wanted at least a preview of openkomodo, i'm stuck with the siloed python and have no more time to spend on this for now.
<asac> fta: is the preview really bound to archive feature freeze?
<fta> upstream contacted me to boost the chromium package, they want to ship something regularly
<asac> i expect that this will be in ppa anyway
<fta> no; it's not
<fta> yes
<asac> ok so its not important to in this "what to do before feature freeze" discussion
<fta> i wanted to (re)start doing daily builds of xul/ff
<fta> i wanted to finish the -qt merge
<fta> and more
<fta> asac, lol, that's a start :)
<asac> fta: start doing it
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<asac> ok activated
<fta> activated?
<asac> the ppa ;)
<asac> and µblogged ;)
<asac> fta: i would really prefer that we get all the daily scripts to some place ... so that someone else can run them too
<asac> ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-28
<asac> dont mind if you run them or if we run them on some server ... just so we dont need to reinvent the wheel
<asac> in case you get hit by a paris-bike ;)
<asac> what was the name of the bikes?
<fta> my ppa branch is close enough
<fta> velib
<asac> velib?
<fta> paris bikes
<asac> ah cool
<asac> ;)
<fta> velo (bike) + liberté = velib
<asac> cool ;)
<asac> is that the name of the model?
<fta> the name of the system, and of the bike by extension
<fta> it's velo'v in lyon (vélo + love)
<fta> each city has a name
<fta> and a color
<asac> yeah right ... so they dont get swapped ;)
<fta> paris is grey, lyon is red
<asac> wonder who has pink bikes ;)
<asac> ferrari red? ;)
<fta> grey+red: http://jean-christophe.dubacq.fr/public/photos/actualites/2007-06/velov-lyon.jpg
<asac> so this tag feature of gwibber opening stuff in tab i nice
<asac> i guess it really misses adding those tabs manually though
<asac> hmm #ubuntumozilla tag doesnt work here :(
<asac> probably just the old version that i am running ;)
<fta> http://www.notre-planete.info/actualites/images/transports/velib.jpg
<asac> heh ... yeah those are the ones i remember
<fta> http://www.actupparis.org/IMG/jpg/actup_velib_20071201.jpg
<asac> ouch
<asac> so they have pink seats ;)?
<fta> no, it was an ad
<fta> "what are you doing to protect yourself?"
<asac> hehe
<fta> for aids
<asac> condoms adv
<asac> yeah
<asac> i posted it on identi.ca ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> i should really stop using that
<asac> fta: tags dont work for me in gwibber anymore from trunk
<asac> can you confirm that
<asac> maybe its identi.ca that is broken?
<fta> right click
<asac> fta: yes. but it doesnt work in gwibber anymore ;)
<asac> i mean the tab that opens stays empty
<fta> well, iirc, it has been mentioned in the merge request
<asac> that it doesnt work anymore?
<asac> i mean it didnt even work for the packaged version for me
<asac> maybe its my laptop or identi.ca is broken or i had just bad luck with both: package version and current trunk
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~oldman/gwibber/twitter-user-messages-tab/+merge/3075
<fta> lines are not wrapped in this lp page
<fta> ugly
<asac> for me it looks ok
<asac> e.g. nothing where i need to scroll
<asac> even on 12"
<white> asac: ping :)
<asac> white: can we do that when doing next sec round?
<asac> white: its probably just 10 days or so away
<asac> which reminds me that  - as usual - sec updates usually get rolled into my sprint/conference weeks :(
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/lp-merge.png
<asac> fta: oops
<asac> fta: 3.2 regression?
<asac> (runnint 3.0 here)
<fta> donno
<asac> fta: if you have 3.0 maybe check
<fta> lines are wrapped in 3.0, but the text is still as big
<fta> [reed], ^^
<white> asac: ok
<asac> yeah but line wrapping probably is a layout engine thing
<[reed]> do ctrl-0
<fta> no change, i always reset the zoom when i no longer need it
<[reed]> mm
<[reed]> I can confirm lines not wrapped
<[reed]> on trunk
<asac> size fixes zoom :)?
<asac> [reed]: you have 3.1 at hand?
<[reed]> 3.2
<[reed]> I skipped 3.1
<asac> i know that trunk is 3.2 ;)
<[reed]> :)
<asac> just asked if you have a build at hand right now ;)
<[reed]> not an updated build
<[reed]> could get one, I guess
<fta> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.1b3pre) Gecko/20090122 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Shiretoko/3.1b3pre ID:20090122234936 => NOK (not wrapped)
<asac> white: ok sent mail
<fta> Jan 27 15:31:22 cube kernel: [ 3816.472749] firefox-3.1[11603]: segfault at 7ffa27a01c1d ip 00007ffa2931cff8 sp 00007fff326ddb80 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[7ffa292a4000+168000]
<fta> Jan 27 15:32:27 cube kernel: [ 3881.672497] firefox-3.1[11703]: segfault at 7f651b701c1d ip 00007f651d039ff8 sp 00007fff263fa890 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[7f651cfc1000+168000]
<fta> Jan 27 15:35:53 cube kernel: [ 4087.129213] firefox-3.1[11933]: segfault at 7f5d36201c1d ip 00007f5d37b1dff8 sp 00007fff40edf360 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[7f5d37aa5000+168000]
<fta> asac, didn't you say you had an idea for that?
<asac> fta: those are the jemalloc things right?
<fta> yes
<asac> no i dont have them. i thought it was at-spi issue back
<fta> when i click on a link in evo
<asac> but if its jemalloc i am pretty clueless ... have to check out on my own to tell something
<asac> fta: but also when you close firefox altogether right?
<fta> yes
<asac> so how is jemalloc now linked?
<asac> static into the stub or what?
<asac> seems so
<asac> hmm
<[reed]> yeah, in the stub now
<asac> actually thats why i never submitted the patch that put that into the stub ;)
<asac> now that i think about it a bit ;)
<asac> odd that it doesnt happen with pure ffox builds
<asac> fta: do you still maintain the "pure ffox" packages?
<asac> fta: can you try to disable symbolic functions optimization?
<asac> -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> i think thats ubuntu specific and should be tried first to be eliinated
<asac> and its always a good scapegoat for breaking stuff when trying to mess around with overloading glibc stuff
<fta> mm
<asac> fta: would be a bit of dejavu thing ;)
<fta> there was a comment added in my bug
<fta> mozilla bug 473629
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 473629 in jemalloc "crash on exit" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=473629
<fta> selinux / jemalloc / glibc
<fta> hmmm
<jcastro> gears is uninstallable in the FF in jaunty, is that normal/expected?
<fta> jcastro, ppa builders are slow as hell today, gwibber still not built, i'll see tomorrow and push to the team if it's fine
<jcastro> ! yikes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yikes
<jcastro> I mean, yikes!
<fta> :)
<fta> jcastro, btw, chromium/upstream wants to start publishing debs for chromium, they asked my help so we'll start from my branch and see how to move from there.
<asac> jcastro: what is gears?
<jcastro> google gears, the offline thing
<fta> jcastro, btw2, if you have some contacts with openkomodo, i have started a package, but i'm stuck with their siloed python (which we don't want), help needed (from upstream or from ubuntu)
<asac> jcastro: what happens?
<jcastro> it says it's not for that version, let me try again and get the proper message
<jcastro> "Google Gears" could not be installed because it is not compatible with your Firefox build type (Linux_x86_64-gcc3). Please contact the author of this item about the problem.
<jcastro> http://gears.google.com if you want to try it
<fta> gears is an addons with a binary in it, it's open source, you should build it
<asac> jcastro: thats 32-bit build
<asac> i would say
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> duh, it says 64 bit not supported on the page
<asac> jcastro: unzip -l /path/to/xpi.xpi | pastebinit -i -
<asac> a shame ;)
<jcastro> fta: is chromium working?
<jcastro> openkomodo is the ide thing right?
<asac> so google seems to be a bit 32-bit addicted ... chrome, gears ;) ...
<jcastro> I think I know a guy there
<fta> jcastro, still test_shell but since it has been announced, they feel the pressure to release something, even just that
<jcastro> nod
<asac> release something? to where?
<fta> jcastro, no hurry for openkomodo, i just have a base, nothing working so far.
<jcastro> just have the test shell in the ppa?
<fta> i think they want to daily build a deb
<fta> from their buildbots
<jcastro> ah so you're talking about helping them make builds
<fta> but we'll start from my branch, so from lp
<jcastro> for their own distribution
<fta> hopefully, we'll try to stay in sync for the packaging, at least, that's my goal
<asac> fta: same prob for all upstreams: you cannot stay in sync because we have different build targets
<fta> we've discussed about importing my branch into their svn
<asac> fta: thats a solution
<asac> they should import .hardy, .intrepid, .jaunty etc.
<asac> depending for what they build
<asac> but usually they want to publish a one thing fits all
<asac> which probably also means that they start to ship stuff in-source rather than system or even statically linked in
<asac> but well. lets see ;)
<fta> at least they are cooperative, that's refreshing
<asac> heh yeah.
<asac> lets hope they don stop when it comes to push stuff in the archive ;)
<jcastro> yeah you should convince them to push into a ppa or a devel release
<asac> its important to explain to everyone that "ubuntu" is the distribution platform they should target
<asac> and not their own thing ;)
<jcastro> yeah let's just have them join mozilla-team
<fta> they never mentioned their own thing to me
<asac> heh
<jcastro> or webteam or whatever we call it
<jcastro> :p
<asac> fta has setup a chromium team
<fta> there's a chromium-team already
<jcastro> rock
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/chromium-project is the umbrella page
<fta> jcastro, bug 183492
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183492 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Open Komodo Edit" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183492
<fta> (just for reference)
<jcastro> subscribing
<jcastro> so hey what's the status of songbird?
<fta> no progress since uds i'm afraid
<jcastro> are they waiting on us or the other way around?
<fta> btw, i should read the minutes of the needs-packaging session from uds, i was not able to attend this one. is there such a thing? (minutes)
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSJaunty/Report
<jcastro> might be in there
<fta> for sb, i'd say it's our call, push to universe and maintain ourselves, or give up until they commit on supporting us, which will probably never happen
<fta> bug 80902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 80902 in malone "Allow bug retargeting from project to distribution, or vice versa" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80902
<jcastro> they fixed most of the problems right?
<jcastro> I mean, it's running on the system xulrunner and stuff?
<fta> no
<jcastro> :-/
<fta> not at all, no change for that since day 1
<jcastro> iirc at least a bunch of their patches got integrated upstream
<fta> integrated ? i don't think so, posted maybe
<jcastro> we've got something like 3 weeks until feature freeze
<[reed]> if there are patches upstream that need review, let me know
<fta> that's Stevel's call, not mine
<jcastro> the url for their patches in the needs-packaging bug is 404
<jcastro> [reed]: can you subscribe to bug 94494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94494 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Songbird" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94494
<[reed]> jcastro: done
<jcastro> [reed]: I guess ask him where the patches are sitting right now?
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> I'm always happy to help downstream
<[reed]> helping downstreamers means upstream gets better
<[reed]> :)
<jcastro> ok, assigning all xulrunner bugs to you.
<fta> debian bug 412437
<ubottu> Debian bug 412437 in wnpp "ITP: songbird -- desktop Web player, a digital jukebox and Web browser" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/412437
<fta> seems to be moving too
<jcastro> hey [reed], I don't want to sound like a smart ass, but, how serious is mofo about xulrunner being used by non-FF applications?
<fta> (not much apparently)
<[reed]> <jcastro> ok, assigning all xulrunner bugs to you. <-- don't make me give you my unhappy face!
<fta> eheh, debian wants to rename songbird like they did for firefox
<[reed]> jcastro: xulrunner isn't a priority, but it's being used for things, and it does get love (fennec seems to be helping this somehow)
<[reed]> if there are specific issues with xulrunner, please let upstream know
<[reed]> I know mfinkle really wants to make sure downstreamers like Ubuntu can do what they need to do
<jcastro> well, if the other xulrunner-using apps have what they need with it then I guess it would fix our concerns
<asac> from what i understood they had a few patches against layout or something
<asac> which got rejected because of performance concerns
<[reed]> and that seems like a reasonable thing
<asac> probably they got demotivated to push for upstream inclusion  ;)
<[reed]> if a patch isn't good, it will be rejected
<[reed]> can't stop that
<asac> yes. just wanted to state why i think the upstreaming isnt moving that quick anymore
<asac> their app is quite nice. its kind of a pity that we cannot include it because of this
 * asac checks out their patches again
<jcastro> asac: yeah 1.0 is quite nice, we can do this.
<jcastro> it's all up to you reed.
<jcastro> :p
<asac> its defintly huge to checkout
<asac> just to get the patches (i couldnt find them in web interface)
<asac> seems it was all for nothing
<asac> no patches in trunk dir
<asac> fta: where are the branches?
<asac> err patches
<asac> songbird that is
<asac> http://src.songbirdnest.com/source/xref/client/patches/mozilla/
<asac> better http://wiki.songbirdnest.com/User:Stevel/XULRunner_Patches
<asac> off
<jsmidt> pinf asac
<BUGabundo> good morning
<BUGabundo> need an advice
<BUGabundo> when my webcam is turned on by Flash in Firefox
<BUGabundo> it won't turn off again, until I restart the browser
<BUGabundo> is that a bug in FF, Flash, webcam driver?
<cabe> Which version of ubuntu you think this fx related bug be fixed?   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/58710
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 58710 in firefox ""Open with" dialog for unknown file type should be same as gnome's" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<fta> bug 412437
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 412437 could not be found
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<fta> bug 412437
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 412437 could not be found
<BUGabundo> eeheehehehe
<fta> bad bot
<BUGabundo>  /me slaps ubottu
<[reed]> mozilla bug 412437
<ubottu> Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #412437: NotPermitted
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> still down
<BUGabundo> humm n sera privado?
<BUGabundo> grr Portuguese thinking... I said isn't it private?
<fta> W: gwibber: embedded-javascript-library usr/share/gwibber/ui/themes/default/jquery.js
<fta> W: gwibber: embedded-javascript-library usr/share/gwibber/ui/themes/shine/jquery.js
<asac> heh
<asac> why is that worse a warning?
<asac> is there any comment on the rational in lintian source?
<fta> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-embeddedfiles
<asac> fta: where did you get 412437 from?
<asac> from a commit? which one?
<fta> from launchpad
<fta> (from bug 94494)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94494 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Songbird" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94494
<fta> asac, diet? why?
<asac> fta: more like a diet due to lack of supply ;) ... not a plan :)
<fta> lol
<fta> asac, major strike in france tomorrow, for paris, some recommend to use the velib: http://news.idealo.fr/news/5431/greve-du-jeudi-29-janvier-comment-sorganiser.html  :)
<fta> 3 guys on the same bike, the bike is ruined afterwards
<asac> lol
<asac> you have strike right now
<asac> interesting
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: lol. i was not the first one tagging #velib as it seems ;)
<asac> http://identi.ca/tag/velib
<fta> asac, did you file a bug for gwibber and the tag bug?
<asac> fta: no. wanted to look and fix
<asac> fta: i assume it was gregs or even my patch ;)
<asac> fta: wierd thing is that it doesnt work on the packaged package either
<asac> which is even before group landed
<asac> i am also quite sure it worked with that version before
<asac> so maybe identi.ca broke it
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 28 2009, 14:52:44 - No meetings scheduled
<fta> asac, GET 'http://identi.ca/?action=tagrss&tag=ubuntu'
<fta> indeed, no result
<asac> so yea
<asac> h
<asac> broken stuff
<asac> on website
<jcastro> fta: ppa's still backed up?
<fta> jcastro, last gwibber has a regression
<fta> tags are broken
<jcastro> yeah I saw that part
<asac> fta: but is it really gwibber?
<asac> http://identi.ca/?action=tagrss&tag=ubuntu ... is that syntactically wrong or what?
<fta> server side issue
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/110877/ is that you ?
<fta> and since when do we get debug for that?
<asac> fta: i have no clue. i retried. did it fail again
<asac> ?
<fta> yes
<asac> bummer
<asac> whats going on
<fta> 2009-01-28 15:25:39 ERROR   Exception while accepting:
<fta>  'Description'
<fta>  -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21722334/ej12j3OPn9QY9knVGG3sWhkVO3S.txt ('Description')
<fta> 2009-01-28 15:25:39 INFO    Rejection during accept. Aborting partial accept.
<fta> 2009-01-28 15:25:39 WARNING Upload was rejected:
<fta> 2009-01-28 15:25:39 WARNING     'Description'
<asac> oh
<fta> the purpose of debug logs is to read them :)
<asac> ENODESCRIPTION
<asac> PPAs shouldnt be that picky ;)
<asac> who needs a package description - realistically ;)
<fta> lol
<fta> asac, jcastro: just added a comment to bug 94494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94494 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Songbird" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94494
<asac> fta: what is moving?
<asac> i mean in which way
<asac> is there really some work done?
<asac> fta: i think the idea was to get sonbird packaged by us ... then hand over to stevel and crew to see if they can maintain their stuff with security updates and so on a ppa
<asac> fta: if that works sponsor to universe and see how well it works out
<fta> asac, where is you sprint?
<asac> berlin
<asac> good luck for me
<fta> :)
<fta> +r (obviously)
<fta> ix:~/tmp$ mkdir fdfd
<fta> mkdir: cannot create directory `fdfd': File exists
<fta> grrr, bad random dir, not enough entropy in my fingers
<asac> lol
<fta> asac, could you explain the pet-bug tag?
<asac> fta: pet-bug? i was forced to tag 10 bugs as pet-bugs
<fta> saw that but what is so special about those?
<fta> asac, do you have to commit on fixing them in a given time frame?
<fta> "Important: after the release of Launchpad 2.2.1, on January 28th,
<fta> we will start removing any packages that have been in the deleted
<fta> or superseded state for more than 30 days."
<asac> fta: well ... i think its pittis ideea
<asac> fta: this cycle not much feature work is done ... so he says we should use time we have left over for bugs
<asac> that we usually wouldnt have time to fix
<asac> so important but a bit work intensive bugs
<asac> that we plan to work on
<asac> so in general the idea is to get them fixed this cycle ;)
<fta> ok, so it's not 10 per week
<asac> heh
<asac> i hope not ;)
<asac> otherwise i would start filing individual security bugs
<asac> :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> pet bugs are bugs too work intensive that you usually couldnt do them ;)
<fta> ok, not my definition of pet then, i use pet-projects for projects that i do for pleasure, mostly outside of my work hours
<asac> fta: that was my argument and thats why i said that i didnt have any pet-bugs ;)
<Nafallo> asac: go feed the bugs? ;-)
<[reed]> fta / asac: mozilla bug 460913
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 460913 in Build Config "Installer shouldn't copy xulrunner files into Firefox install directory" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=460913
<[reed]> commetn #19
<[reed]> comment
<fta> forget it, we'll keep the patch downstream, as asac said yesterday
<asac> thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-29
<fta> asac, you said you wanted a pet-bug ? ;)
<asac> really ;)?
<fta> the gtk systray thing...
<fta> ok, i updated my ppa scripts so that they accept conf files
<fta> one step closer to daily builds
<fta> i can update the branches and push to ppa from my server
<fta> but i don't build locally yet
<fta> i'm not sure i should use my old bot, pbuilder or a full sbuild for that
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-scripts/files (update* and sync* are ready)
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> asac, i have to check m-d as it seems it's sometimes going backward with hg commit dates
<asac> fta: revision ids are supposed to always go forward i think
<asac> the time might not ;)
<fta> the date is first so it's an issue
<asac> fta: i think we shouldnt do a local build first
<asac> fta:  just unpack: quilt push -a ... if no error -> go
<fta> then the failure rate will be high
<asac> welll ... i think most issues are diverged patches
<asac> just quilt push would eliminate that
<fta> yeah, i often do that when i'm in a hurry or lazy. bzr bdm -e ; cd ../build/whatever ; dquilt push -a
<asac> imo thtas ok
<asac> i mean one purpose for dailies is regression window narrowing
<asac> the other is detecting build issues automatically ;)
<asac> well not really a purpose, but a side effect
<asac> if we can eliminate most issues by testing quilt push
<asac> that should be ok until someone complains
<fta> also, the *.head branches will grow faster once this is on
<asac> fta: do we really commit stuff for daily builds?
<asac> wouldnt just bumping version be enough?
<asac> i mean in case it fails we can hopefulyl reproduce with just that version info
<fta> not sure.. the daily branch has a value, but i don't want to force the scripts merge from *.head, too many chances of conflicts, meaning the bot is stuck until someone fixes the daily branch
<asac> fta: no. i dont mean daily branch
<fta> if the bot updates *.head, he will never conflict, but we may
<asac> i just say the daily builders bump version without committing each and every day
<asac> based on .head that is
<asac> if builders fail we fix head and move on
<asac> fix head == fix and commit new checkpoint
<asac> aka changelog bump on every required change
<asac> and whenever something thinks we should checkpoint (though not sure why to checkpoint if there are no changes)
<asac> would that make sens or did i misread the problem
<asac> ?
<asac> s/something/someone/
<fta> i need to think about it a little bit
<asac> sorry ... tiresome ;)
<asac> yeah. probably not the right time to decide at 3am
<asac> fta: imnportant change to ppa notice ... did you get that too?
<fta> yes
<asac> so 30 days ... done
<asac> too bad
<fta> 30 days, that means we should probably backup our stuff
<asac> yeah
<fta> screen scrap the ppa for logs, debs, src..
<fta> unless there's enough in the lp python api
<asac> fta: from what i read the logs et al are still there
<asac> just the bits not
<asac> fta: one could probably do ftp synh ;)
<asac> and disable removal
<asac> local side
<asac> i think its easiest to ask for exception from this rule
<asac> we want 700 days ;)
<fta> lol
<asac> how much is 700 days of xul?
<asac> with -dbg package its probably 120M a day ;)
<fta> but it's not very handy to ask users to grab a bunch of debs from lp for each test
<asac> fta: yeah. we would need a wrapper or osmething
<fta> something like dget --with-binaries lp:.../*.dsc
<fta> --with-binaries=i386
<asac> usuually saying apt-get install xulrunner-1.9=version xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support=version should work
<fta> only if the files are in the archives
<fta> only the last one is
<fta> the others are in lp librarian something, and 30 days only
<asac> fta: in librarian?
<asac> thats easy then ;)
<asac> ... to trick
<asac> hmmm ... maybe not
<fta> i think they added a redirect
<fta> yeah, https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/ppa/+files/some_random.deb
<fta> ex: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/ppa/+files/gwibber_0.7.3~bzr193-0ubuntu1~fta1_i386.deb
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21661217/gwibber_0.7.3~bzr193-0ubuntu1~fta1_i386.deb
<fta> with an HTTP 302
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: do you have something that potentially will get removed?
<asac> so we can try?
<asac> (soon)
<fta> what do you mean?
<asac> e.g. something longer superseeded or removed
<asac> for which we still have the librarian link
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/ppa/+index?field.name_filter=xulrunner-1.9.2&field.status_filter=any&field.series_filter=jaunty
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/ppa/+files/xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2~a1~hg20081221r22990+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta3_i386.deb
<fta> Dec 21
<asac> fta: open a bug against sometihng ... put the librarian url of one file init ... and one of a second file, but make it so its not a valid url
<fta> ?
<asac> with some luck the referenced one will not get removed
<fta> and then what? file daily bugs?
<fta> lol
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<asac> stupid. would just be fun ;)
<asac> to see if they parse those urls
<asac> file bug: "keep this daily for now"
<asac> ;)
<asac> no ... i really think we have to mirror somewhere
<asac> if we need more that lets say half a year
<fta> you can do it yourself ;)
<asac> otherwise we might be able to get an exception
<asac> sure. i can start on people.ubuntu.com
<asac> at some points there will be a complains
<asac> then louder complains
<asac> then maybe i get forced to remvoe or we get a dedicated place ;)
<asac> anyway. all this can come when daily stuff is working
<asac> i can also open a ticket and ask for something more dedicated
<asac> for our purpose
<asac> but thats easier to do when we have it all runing
<asac> and then say: "here is something that is not perfect, lets fix it"
<asac> so the fact that 302 works well is really interesting
<asac> i will sleep about it ;)
<asac> good night
<fta> 'night
<gnomefreak> I'm back home at least until March (maybe a wedding) or over the summer for vacation(but should have PC with me
<gnomefreak> is it me or did they drop seamonkey-mailnews from seamonkey-2.0?
<gnomefreak> seems seamonkey-1.1.13 is out of date as well newest release 1.1.14
<BUGabundo> one more thing
<BUGabundo> I'm trying to test this
<BUGabundo> http://broadband.mpi-sws.org/transparency/bttest-mlab.php
<BUGabundo> and FF keeps segfaulting
<BUGabundo> java bug?
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> sort of :(
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: don't use it with your regular Firefox
<BUGabundo> or you will lose your session
<gnomefreak> good because it works here in 3.2
<BUGabundo> already happened to me 3 times in two browsers
<BUGabundo> 3.1 and .2
<gnomefreak> i'm not segfaulting
<BUGabundo> grr and 3.0
<BUGabundo> no ?
<gnomefreak> ah yes i am
<gnomefreak> hold that though5t
<BUGabundo> let me test a new profile
<BUGabundo> heehehehehhehehehe
<BUGabundo> you did not click the teste, did you ?
<gnomefreak> i clicked the link but it took a while for apport to pop up
<gnomefreak> browser hasn't closed though
<BUGabundo> ok, its not only me
<BUGabundo> no ? mine did
<BUGabundo> firefox-3.0 \n sh: acroread: not found \n Segmentation fault
<BUGabundo> but no apport crash here
<gnomefreak> can you upgrade libxcb1, libxcb-render0, libx11-6?
<BUGabundo> other then the usual 3.1
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> 1.1.93-0ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> that is the problem (i'm thinking its apport not supporting 3.2
<BUGabundo> libx11-6:  Installed: 2:1.1.99.2-1build1
<BUGabundo> is there any upper version of those?
<gnomefreak> libx11-6: Installed: 2:1.1.5-2ubuntu2 Candidate: 2:1.1.99.2-1build1
<gnomefreak> it looks like they are being held back on my system
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> yeah
<gnomefreak> let me see the log here to see why crash
<BUGabundo> I had to manually distupgrade a few libs today
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: where would I find that?
<BUGabundo> how can I run $ gdb --arg firefox-3.0
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> hi asac
<BUGabundo> good morning
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs  should have insttructions
<gnomefreak> from crash report it only says that my packages are out of date
<gnomefreak> let me upgrade and test (in a few minutes)
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> installing remaining gdb libs
<BUGabundo> hope I have the disk space for it
<gnomefreak> nope still no go so i have to guess that is why apport cant report it
<gnomefreak> clicking on start testing
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: do you have java installed?
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<BUGabundo> now that I installed all dgb libs it won't crash
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: apparently too many for it to work ok
<BUGabundo> last one I installed was ice something
<gnomefreak> the free version?
<BUGabundo> [New Thread 0x7f21d79d2950 (LWP 28617)]
<BUGabundo> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<BUGabundo> [Switching to Thread 0x7f21dbfff950 (LWP 28616)]
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: are you on intrepid or jaunty?
<BUGabundo> humm I see a seg fault, but it is running still
<BUGabundo> jaunty
<gnomefreak> thats what i got too
<BUGabundo> I have sun-java 6, and few others too
<gnomefreak> it seems 3.2 has had that issue for a few days at least
<BUGabundo> No space left on device
<BUGabundo> bah!!! I knew this was going to happen with all those 50*MiBs libs
<BUGabundo> I'm testing this with 3.0
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: icedtea*?
<BUGabundo> can I get a seg faul, gdb stops, and Firefox keeps working?
<BUGabundo> strange
<BUGabundo> I think so... but let me check galternatives
<BUGabundo> by the way here is bt full http://paste.ubuntu.com/111187/
<BUGabundo> ahh so FF seg fault, but java kept on running
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111188/ java packages installed
<gnomefreak> We are sorry. Our measurement servers are currently overloaded and cannot serve you at the moment. Please try again later or try our alternative deployment by clicking here.
<gnomefreak> i'm thinking the crash is only on 3.2 i have 3.1 open with the link and no crash
<gnomefreak> with java6-plugijn installed
<BUGabundo> I'm crashng 3.0 here
<BUGabundo> or at least seg faulting it
<BUGabundo> let me try 3.2
<gnomefreak> sun-java6-jre  should be fine
<gnomefreak> 3.2 crashing here
<gnomefreak> 3.1 not and i havent test 3.0 i need to screw around with lavabit
<BUGabundo> humm no gdb for 3.2
<BUGabundo> ok swiching from openjdk to sun
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: no debug packages for packages that are not in repos
<BUGabundo> and testing again
<BUGabundo> but fta could build a few and place in the ppa
<gnomefreak> Sorry, the program "firefox-3.1" closed unexpectedly
<gnomefreak> Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers.
<gnomefreak> thats crock
<gnomefreak> thats a crock
<BUGabundo> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<BUGabundo> again seg fault with sun java
<BUGabundo> hey I have 4GiBs LOL plus 8GiBs swap
<BUGabundo> I've never seen that message
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> new crash http://paste.ubuntu.com/111190/ with java6sun/jre
<asac> i gnomefreak
<asac> hi
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> 111	xpcthreadcontext.cpp: No such file or directory. in xpcthreadcontext.cpp
<gnomefreak> that looks to be why crash
<gnomefreak> xpcthreadcontext.cpp: No such file or directory. in xpcthreadcontext.cpp
<gnomefreak> i would think it would have closed without crashing but guess not
<gnomefreak> hi asac
<gnomefreak> 568 is outgoing sever for tb right?
<asac> 568?
<gnomefreak> s/server/port
<asac> do you refer to port number?
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm ... smtp is usually 25 or something
<asac> ssmtp           465/tcp         smtps           # SMTP over SSL
<asac> thats for ssmtp
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<asac> and without crypto its
<asac> smtp            25/tcp          mail
<BUGabundo> both 465 and 568 are common ports
<BUGabundo> for smtps
<asac> not according to /etc/services
<filipegarcia> i'm having problems configuring a static ip with NetworkManager
<asac> but well ... mail provider should give definitly info what port to use ... then no problem
<asac> filipegarcia: how is that?
<filipegarcia> every time i create a new static, after reboot the machine, it creates another eth0 with dhcp and uses that
<filipegarcia> i try with the gui and with the /etc/network/interfaces
<BUGabundo> guys I have to leave for a bit, but if find anything else or need extra debug on that java crash, let me know, ping me here (if pidgin doesn't crash (I didn't like xchat, fta) ), or dent me on identica. cu soon
<filipegarcia> i never had problems with dhcp but i can't use a static ip
<filipegarcia> ok bye BUGabundo and thanks
<gnomefreak> finally have a working lavabit account. evo sucks i wasnt able to send from it, brb smoke and coffeee
<asac> filipegarcia: try a bit harder. use the gui ... create a new one so its really safed
<filipegarcia> i create a new one and it work fine. but after reboot it creates a new eth0 and start to use that one instead
<filipegarcia> I mean, if i remove the connect automatically from the dhcp wired connection, after i reboot, it gets connect automatically checked again and i never can make him use the static ip
<filipegarcia> and if i remove the dhcp wired connection, after reboot, it creates a new one....
<asac> filipegarcia: yeap
<asac> filipegarcia: try to make a system connection
<asac> are you sure your new connection is still there after reboot?
<filipegarcia> is still there but not the default one
<asac> filipegarcia: in any case ... if you want a fix for this use ~network-manager PPA packages for intrepid
<asac> well ... at least that package version has a bunch of fixes sourrouding this issue
<filipegarcia> ok
<filipegarcia> i already have the 8.10
<filipegarcia> and every time i check the system connection on the static eth0 , after reboot it gets unchecked
<asac> filipegarcia: yes. thats why i sam saying: create new connection and directly check that
<asac> filipegarcia: also i am saying try the intrepid packages in ~network-manager PPA
<asac> those have fixes for system connection
<filipegarcia> ok
<filipegarcia> thanks
 * gnomefreak fixing flashgot branches while waiting for coffee :)
<gnomefreak> ok flashgot is fixed and pushed to PPA all branhes updated, i'm going for smoke
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: smoke is BAD! you should stop with it!
<gnomefreak> eh something is going to kill me might as well have fun while waiting
<gnomefreak> asac: you were last to touch enigmail. you have seamonkey as a dep. however i dont see a way to add it to seamonkey mail news
<asac> yes. sm is still not supported
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> we probably wait for sm 2.0 that has the extension manager
<gnomefreak> asac: if 2.0 had a mail/news app would be great
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: did you manage to track that seg fault?
<BUGabundo> or anybody else even looked at my bt full?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: no just what i said earlier (the lines i pasted)
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> should we file a bug?
<gnomefreak> only for 3.0
<BUGabundo> I know
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.1 jaunty
<ubottu> firefox-3.1 (source: firefox-3.1): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1~b2+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 883 kB, installed size 3448 kB
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: 3.1 as well if you wish
<BUGabundo> okay
 * gnomefreak wasnt sure if 3.1 was in repos but it seems to be
<BUGabundo> but I have PPA 3.1
<BUGabundo> so its going to be a mess
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: than use repos verson to file bug
<gnomefreak> btw trying to add fta's key for PPA failed
<gnomefreak> is this known?
<asac> there is no backtrace in http://paste.ubuntu.com/111190/
<BUGabundo> I did manage to get it in
<BUGabundo> asac: that was just the 1st
<BUGabundo> with a simple segfault
<BUGabundo> latter I run bt full
<asac> yeah ... not in my backlog
<BUGabundo> try the next few pastebins
<BUGabundo> lol
<asac> no i wont
<BUGabundo> (10:46:09 AM) freenode: by the way here is bt full http://paste.ubuntu.com/111187/
<BUGabundo> (10:46:29 AM) freenode: ahh so FF seg fault, but java kept on running
<BUGabundo> (10:47:29 AM) freenode: gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111188/ java packages installed
<gnomefreak> .:05:57:23:. <      gnomefreak > xpcthreadcontext.cpp: No such file or  directory. in xpcthreadcontext.cpp  is what i saw
<BUGabundo> (10:27:40 AM) freenode: one more thing
<BUGabundo> (10:27:45 AM) freenode: I'm trying to test this
<BUGabundo> (10:27:45 AM) freenode: http://broadband.mpi-sws.org/transparency/bttest-mlab.php
<BUGabundo> (10:27:52 AM) freenode: and FF keeps segfaulting
<BUGabundo> (10:28:02 AM) freenode: java bug?
<BUGabundo> (10:28:07 AM) gnomefreak: looking
<gnomefreak> see above, not a great backtrace if at all but it failed ont he above
<gnomefreak> s/int he/on the
<asac> yeah java bug. ffox probably shouldnt crash, but well.
<asac> if its reproducible that would be ok
 * BUGabundo keeps finding strange bugs! it's the love for being a alpha/beta tester
<gnomefreak> seems that sm download manager still isnt worth a shit
<BUGabundo> asac: I could try a couple more java sites
<BUGabundo> this is just ONE site
 * gnomefreak doesnt find too many bugs and most are not strange :)
<asac> BUGabundo: you do strange things to your system like copying stuff manually ... replacing .so files in system paths ... you shouldnt be shocked
<BUGabundo> ehehehehe
<BUGabundo> come on!!!
<BUGabundo> its how its meant to be
<BUGabundo> acording to adobe
<asac> no really ... if you do that you should really not file bugs
<gnomefreak> the least mads you make the better testing is
<asac> just flash is ok
<BUGabundo> if you would like to package it, it would be great
<BUGabundo> when I do something out of the "standard" case I tend to mention it
<asac> BUGabundo: but if you do something similar to other stuff :) ... then you are de-facto not supportable
<BUGabundo> other then that I try to keep a regular stock system
<asac> yeah. problem is that one forgets about hacks one did
<asac> ok
<BUGabundo> and always report versions of software installed
<asac> good to know
<BUGabundo> and if possilbe use apport/ubuntu-bugs to collect data
<asac> yeah. thats good.
<BUGabundo> I'll be formating and instaling fresh in a few days
<asac> good news ;)
<asac> hehe
<BUGabundo> as soon as I get my hands on a free 300GiBs disk
<BUGabundo> to backup everyting before going ext4
<asac> no really. but if you can reproduce the crash with the official sun plugin then you should file it upstream
<asac> in bugzilla.mozilla.org
<gnomefreak> ok taking break for coffee breakfast
<BUGabundo> I did
<BUGabundo> with both java plugins
<BUGabundo> ice and sun
<asac> thoght it was 64 bit ... sun has 64 bit now?
<BUGabundo> asac: it was repos version
<BUGabundo> I guess what ever the java guys at ubuntu pack
<asac> yeah ... still we dont have sun plugin for 64 bits afaik
<asac> e.g. $ apt-cache search sun java plugin
<asac> openoffice.org - OpenOffice.org Office suite
<asac> $ uname -a
<asac> Linux hector 2.6.28-4-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 16 21:50:52 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<asac> but:
<asac> $ apt-cache search sun java plugin
<asac> sun-java5-plugin - The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0
<asac> sun-java6-plugin - The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6
<asac> openoffice.org - OpenOffice.org Office suite
<asac> $ uname -a
<asac> Linux tinya 2.6.29-rc2 #1 SMP Mon Jan 26 22:48:22 CET 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<asac> so just 32 bit
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> its what I have
<BUGabundo> no idea how it works!
<BUGabundo> maybe some wrapper like flash
<asac> no there is no wrapper
<asac> you definitly did something manually if you have sun plugin
<BUGabundo> asac: just went to synaptic and clicked on it
<asac> BUGabundo: there is sun-java
<asac> but not a plugin for 64 bit
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> so that's why it didn't show up on about:plugins
<asac> obviously yes
<BUGabundo> and after I installed ice it appeared
<asac> so its just iced te3a
<BUGabundo> allways learning
<asac> if you can reproduce on 32 bit with sun plugin its a firefox bug ... otherwise its an icedtea thing
<BUGabundo> so chaning galternatives didn't changed anything
<asac> you dont get that plugin != jre != sdk
<asac> the alternative for jre .... nor sdk doesnt change a thing for the plugin
<asac> the plugin alternative has most likely no alternatives for you ;)
<BUGabundo> now I do... before I didn't
<asac> good
<asac> next level ;)
<BUGabundo> okay filling bug against icedtea
<BUGabundo> see you in a few hours
<BUGabundo> lunch time
<asac> fta: did you backout the xulrunner-1.9.1-dev conflict on 1.9-dev together with .pc file reanme?
<fta> i don't think so
<fta> they all conflict now
<asac> fta: ok so 1.9.1 hasnt been updated since?
<asac> in jaunty?
<fta> jaunty is stuck to b2, i don't remember when you dropped my .pc hack
<asac> fta: wanna upload b3pre?
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: yeah. seems like it is really old in jaunty
<fta> when is the 1st b3 build ?
<fta> [reed], ?
<asac> not sure they are currently preparing freeze
<asac> fta: or upload current head?
<asac> i would like to get seb easy test instructions for trying ephy with new xul
<asac> and its easiest to just install -dev and build
<fta> i'm busy with work right now
<BUGabundo1> Friends I would like to invite you all to show up at Tokamak, a KDE summit to discuss the future of Plasma. from day 6 to 9, at Porto (ISEP) Portugal. http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/Tokamak2 & http://tuxvermelho.blogspot.com/2009/01/tokamak-ii-no-porto.html
<[reed]> fta: when all blockers are fixed
<[reed]> asac: hey, new Firefox maintainer for SLED
<[reed]> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=460425#c63
<ubottu> Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #460425: NotPermitted
<[reed]> might want to meet him and see if he'll help out on stuff?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-30
<fta> [reed], do you read that: http://jldugger.livejournal.com/25455.html ?
<fta> did
<[reed]> nope
<asac_> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 30 2009, 10:19:48 - No meetings scheduled
<BUGabundo> good morning asac
<BUGabundo> just got up?
<asac_> heh ... no
<asac_> just got reconnect
<BUGabundo> ah okay
<BUGabundo> still having ISP probs?
<BUGabundo> by the way
<BUGabundo> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/323110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323110 in openjdk-6 "firefox segfault while using java" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> from yesterday
<asac> yeah
<BUGabundo> asac: can you take a look and see if it is complete enough?
<gnomefreak> asac: you around? sunbird is broken (0.9) I will try to find info on why SM only has compose and browser i hope
<gnomefreak> seems gthumb is broken too :(
<gnomefreak> what is the nae of the default camrea viewer (like gthumb)
<asac> gnomefreak: cheese?
<asac> (cameara)
<gnomefreak> asac: not cheese not web camera but normal digital cam
<gnomefreak> this isnt good
<gnomefreak> gvfsd-gphoto crashed
<gnomefreak> asac: ah yeah n-m is broken as well
<gnomefreak> why does OO.o need dist-upgrade to upgrade the packages
<asac> gnomefreak: probably because ooo removes a package or requires a new package
<gnomefreak> new packages
<gnomefreak> 2 of them i think
 * gnomefreak didnt see that til after i asked :(
<asac> ok
<asac> [reed]: so adding an attachment doesnt put you on CC by default
<asac> [reed]: bug?
<asac> (bugzilla)
<gnomefreak> ok it seems mozilla thinks that SM-2.0 has mail/news app but for some reason we are not building it with SM source
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm ... when was our package last touched?
<gnomefreak> asac: for SM not sure im trying to grab source atm
<gnomefreak> seamonkey-2.0-browser - Seamonkey Navigator (Internet browser) and Composer  is it
<gnomefreak> this is bad
<gnomefreak> i keep getting gnomefreak@Development:~/test$ apt-get source seamonkey-2.0-browser
<gnomefreak> Reading package lists... Done
<gnomefreak> Building dependency tree
<gnomefreak> Reading state information... Done
<gnomefreak> E: Unable to find a source package for seamonkey-2.0
<gnomefreak> well he didnt package it for jaunty
<gnomefreak> last touched for intrepid 2008-11-06
<gnomefreak> i have jaunty repos from fta's PPA and it seems to be a package in it
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/ppa/+index?start=50&batch=50  says no package for jaunty
 * gnomefreak goes to get coffee smoke 
<BUGabundo> asac: it would seem that Klose would disagree with you on bug 323110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323110 in openjdk-6 "firefox segfault while using java" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323110
<BUGabundo> he says its FF bug
<asac> BUGabundo: did you test with official sun on 32-bit?
<BUGabundo> how can I?
<BUGabundo> I only have a 64 system
<asac> unpack upstream 32-bit in home, put the upstream java plugin into the plugins/ directoriy in that forlder
<asac> and run ./firefox in it
<BUGabundo> asac: so I don't get the wrong file (again) what exacly do I need from sun?
<asac> BUGabundo: the plugin for 32.bit
<asac> let me see if i can find it quickly
<asac> BUGabundo: so get jre with plugin
<asac> install that
<asac> and link the .so to the unpacked firefox plugins/ directoriy
<BUGabundo> I don't see no .so in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.11/jre/lib
<gnomefreak> asac: i'm gonna build 2.0 for jaunty see if that is the reason
<fta2> <gnomefreak> E: Unable to find a source package for seamonkey-2.0
<fta2> you probably miss my source line
<gnomefreak> fta2: ther eisnt one for jaunty
<gnomefreak> fta2: i had your sources repo and from your PPA you dont have a build for jaunty
<fta2> i said a few weeks ago that i stopped doing sm-*, not enough time and noone seems to care enough.
<gnomefreak> fta2: ah ok i wasnt here to see that. its all good i'm gonna spin it and see if it works in jaunty
<gnomefreak> mozilla-devscripts keeps telling me i dont have git installed but i do have it
<gnomefreak> not to mention it wont grab tarball regaurless of the tags i use
<[reed]> asac: correct
<asac> [reed]: ok so i guess its known/filed/on track ;)
<asac> thanks
<[reed]> indeed
<[reed]> :)
<marcos_ast> Hi!
<BUGabundo> hi marcos_ast
<marcos_ast> I'm trying check my Firefox translation
<marcos_ast> but, I can't
<marcos_ast> :(
<marcos_ast> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Testing_your_translation
<marcos_ast> as say here
<marcos_ast> :(
<marcos_ast> runpo2xpi not works
<marcos_ast> and po2xpi creates a folder
<marcos_ast> not a xpi file
<asac> marcos_ast: right. runpo2xpi should work
<asac> you need the en-US.xpi
<asac> marcos_ast: what command line are you trying to use?
<marcos_ast> Hi asac
<marcos_ast> I haven't the en-US.xpi
<marcos_ast> :O
<marcos_ast> po2xpi create a folder
<marcos_ast> wait just a moment, please
<marcos_ast> I'm here ;)
<marcos_ast> well, I'm going to src folder
<asac> marcos_ast: just run ./runpo2xpi ... what is the output?
<marcos_ast> uhm
<marcos_ast> wait please
<marcos_ast> I'm testing
<marcos_ast> ;)
<marcos_ast> Today I have this message with po2xpi
<marcos_ast> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<marcos_ast> *-)
<marcos_ast> po2xpi _firefox-ast.po new_de.po Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<marcos_ast> The other day was perfect the po2xpi
<marcos_ast> xD
<marcos_ast> Download again......
<marcos_ast> the po2xpi
<marcos_ast> wait please
<marcos_ast> fine
<marcos_ast> My steps ;)
<marcos_ast> go to src folder
<marcos_ast> I copy there the _firefox-ast.po from Launchpad
<marcos_ast> run in terminal: po2xpi firefox _firefox-ast.po
<marcos_ast> This create this folder: jar:en-US.jar!
<marcos_ast> I haven't any .xpi file
<marcos_ast> :O
<marcos_ast> where can I found the .xpi file for runpo2xpi?
<marcos_ast> asac, the runpo2xpi get a .xpi file :P I haven't that file :O
<marcos_ast> ?
<marcos_ast> I must go. I will return more later ;) Cheers!
<fta> asac, http://gickr.com/results/anim_b66e0772-2626-b244-c1f5-44c7f1f8e51d.gif
<marcos_ast> Hi
<marcos_ast> ;)
<asac> marcos_ast: /msg doesnt help ;)
<asac> better use my nick here
<marcos_ast> :)
<marcos_ast> sorry
<marcos_ast> :$
<marcos_ast> can you help me?
<marcos_ast> :)
<asac> marcos_ast: runpo2xpi application_name xpifile.xpi pofile.po
<asac> the xpifile.xpi is the en-US.xpi
<asac> take that from the distro tranlsation tarball
<marcos_ast> *-)
<asac> marcos_ast: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+language-packs
<marcos_ast> :P
<asac> take the base ball
<asac> the en-US.xpi should be inside there
<jcastro> fta: copy and paste works for me
<marcos_ast> 500 MB?
<marcos_ast> is it?
<asac> marcos_ast: not sure ;)
<asac> marcos_ast: with some luck its also in the delta
<marcos_ast> base pack
<marcos_ast> :O
<marcos_ast> 300 MB
<fta> jcastro, with just the mouse? select & middle click somewhere else?
<marcos_ast> :S
<asac> there are two en-US.xpi ... one for xulrunner and one for firefox
<marcos_ast> I'm download the base pack
<marcos_ast> :P
<asac> marcos_ast: if you can plese update the wiki page to include that part ;)
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Testing_your_translation
<marcos_ast> can I do?
<marcos_ast> ok
<marcos_ast> I wil try
<marcos_ast> ;)
<marcos_ast> I will try
<asac> marcos_ast: yes sure. that would be great
<asac> marcos_ast: its missing the en-US.xpi step i think
<marcos_ast> 27 minutes remain
<marcos_ast> for the downlaod
<marcos_ast> download
<marcos_ast> one question....
<asac> heh
<marcos_ast> Do I need use "po2xpi"?
<marcos_ast> it creates a folder
<marcos_ast> :O
<marcos_ast> jar:en-US.jar!
<marcos_ast> Do I need use po2xpi before?
<marcos_ast> that runpo2xpi
<marcos_ast> ?
<fta> jcastro, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/cutpaste-gwibber.gif
<jcastro> oh, I was using the ctrl-c stuff, and the right click context menu
<jcastro> yeah that is messed up
<asac> marcos_ast: you dont need to use it ... but you have to build it
<asac> fta: can you paste something in gwibber using keyboard ctrl+v?
<asac> i always get a popup instead ...so i have to use middle mous
<asac> e
<fta> ctrl+c / ctrl+v seems to work fine
<fta> but that's from windows, and i'm not using that :P
<fta> with the keyboard, i still use ctrl+ins / shift+ins
<fta> with the mouse, select / middle click
<marcos_ast> asac
<marcos_ast> this is the output of runpo2xpi
<marcos_ast> marquinos@marquinos-desktop:~/Desktop/po2xpi/src$ ./runpo2xpi firefox en-US.xpi _firefox-ast.po
<marcos_ast> trying en-US.jar
<marcos_ast> entityname=brandDTD for line: <!ENTITY % brandDTD SYSTEM "chrome://branding/locale/brand.dtd">
<marcos_ast> PWD=/tmp/po2xpi.FpHykhXIBn/firefox/new
<marcos_ast> CMD=/home/marquinos/Desktop/po2xpi/src/po2xpi firefox ../_firefox-ast.po
<marcos_ast> /tmp/po2xpi.FpHykhXIBn/firefox/new
<marcos_ast> ./runpo2xpi: line 273: /usr/bin/revpath: No such file or directory
<marcos_ast> zip I/O error: Permission denied
<marcos_ast> zip error: Could not create output file (/firefox-ast.jar)
<marcos_ast> /bin/rm: cannot remove `chrome.manifest': No such file or directory
<marcos_ast> /bin/rm: cannot remove `firefox-ast.jar': No such file or directory
<marcos_ast> /bin/rm: cannot remove `install.rdf': No such file or directory
<marcos_ast> MAKING START DIR: /home/marquinos/Desktop/po2xpi/src/firefox
<marcos_ast> PWD: /home
<marcos_ast> /bin/mv: cannot stat `new/ast.xpi': No such file or directory
<marcos_ast> marquinos@marquinos-desktop:~/Desktop/po2xpi/src$
<marcos_ast> asac?
<marcos_ast> :P
<fta> asac, about our dailies, should we do them just for jaunty or for all down to hardy like i do today?
<marcos_ast> I must go
<marcos_ast> I will return other day
<marcos_ast> Good bye!
<marcos_ast> ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-31
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112041/ <- upgraded to latest from your archive on intrepid
<asac> fta: and here a prb with miro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112042/ seems to lack a conflicts
<asac> replaces
<asac> i think we should really prevent xul 1.9.1 to touch any xul 1.9 gre.d files
<asac> The following packages have unmet dependencies: miro: Depends: miro-data (>= 2.0~) but 1.2.6-0ubuntu1 is installed
<fta> asac, why do you think 1.9.1 even touches 1.9 files?
<asac> fta: not sure. thought you added the conffile cleanup stuff on 1.9.1 and later
<asac> fta: what happened on this upgrade is that my fresh gre for 1.9.0.6 was moved to a backup file
<asac> fta: if you explicitly only look for 1.9.1 then i have to check where this might have come from
<fta> i think you probably have two gre files for 1.9.0
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/112118/
<fta> make it -1f
<asac> fta: no. thats not the issue
<asac> fta: the issue was really that there was no 1.9.0*.conf anymore
<asac> only .backup (or whatever extension we use)
<asac> well ... no 1.9.0.6.conf anymore ... i had to rename it ;)
<fta> this is fixed in 1.9.1 / 1.9.2, no in 1.9
<fta> not
<asac> fta: yeah cool. can you commit the same fix to 1.9.head or give me a diff you used so i can backport?
<fta> asac, head still starts with "xulrunner-1.9 (1.9.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) jaunty; urgency=low" is that correct?
<asac> fta: hmm
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112126/
<asac> fta:
<asac> should be pushed from what i can tell
<asac> let me double check
<asac> fta: now pushed. sorry.
<asac> not sure what i did ... but i think i unbound it
<asac> so i coudl do a topic branch for the major change request for libnotify
<asac> anyway rev375 is now there
<asac> ok out for barber
<fta> lol
<fta> asac, done, rev #376
<fta> if you can also take the build-system stuff, it's #323..326
<fta> please also consider #377
<piratenaapje> fta: Here now ;)
<fta> hey!
<fta> always nice to have fresh blood here :)
<piratenaapje> fta: mv -v openkomodo-8991/*-source.tar.bz2 `echo openkomodo-8991/*-source.tar.bz2 | sed -e 's/-1.9.1-1.9.1/-1.9.1/'`
<piratenaapje> mv: `openkomodo-8991/mozilla-central-1.9.2~a1~hg20090131r24485-source.tar.bz2' and `openkomodo-8991/mozilla-central-1.9.2~a1~hg20090131r24485-source.tar.bz2' are the same file
<piratenaapje> I could force move it I guess :S
<fta> ?? hmm, not good, let me check
<piratenaapje> fta: It's rule 113 of debian/rules
<piratenaapje> s/rule/line/
<fta> that's old stuff, my branch is not up-to-date, sorry, let me fix that
<fta> i can hand you my tarball for now, it's not the part that needs work
<piratenaapje> fta: sure
<fta> hold on, uploading it somewhere
<fta> 25%.. so slow
<piratenaapje> fta: Well, it's a pretty big tarball I assume, I think the svn directory was 150 meg with python tarballs included
<fta> i dropped all binaries from the tarball, we can't take them, forbidden
<piratenaapje> fta: I know, but it would still be pretty large, even without those tarballs
<fta> btw, where did you learn that i was working on that?
<fta> 50%
<piratenaapje> fta: I wanted to package it myself, since I use it and it's not in the repos yet. Then I found the needs-packaging bug on launchpad and saw you had worked on it
<fta> ok, good i added a comment there then :)
<piratenaapje> fta: Well seeing how much you have done, I don't think I would've succeeded :p
<piratenaapje> fta: Only packaged a couple smaller programs so far
<fta> the thing is i don't know much about python
<asac> fta: is mini 10 not yet avail with ubuntu preinstalled?
<piratenaapje> fta: It's my programming language of choice ;)
<fta> asac, it's not on sale at all here, afaik
<asac> oh
<asac> ok
<piratenaapje> fta: Going to eat now, I'll take a look at the tarball in 15 mins or so
<asac> its nice for sure ;)
<asac> if its really the thing i had in my hands during UDS from some oem folks ;)
<fta> piratenaapje, ok, 80% now
<asac> but i will check on that and let you know
<fta> asac, take pictures if you can. i'm worried about the weight, and the battery. the keyboard looks better than the 9
<asac> yes. keyboard was the most annoying part of 9
<fta> piratenaapje, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/openkomodo_5.1.0~a1~svn20090124r2851.orig.tar.gz
<asac> fta: the mini 9 isnt really heavy ... what weight do you expect?
<fta> less than 1kg
<asac> with battery?
<fta> yes, ideally with a small/light ac charger
<fta> 1.2kg top for everything
<asac> the ac charger is definitly light
<asac> at least for the mini 9
<fta> but i update .head. if i bump versions in .ppa, i would have to work on more conflicts
<piratenaapje> fta: aptitude show mozilla-devscripts | grep -i version
<piratenaapje> Version: 0.10
<piratenaapje> Perhaps the version in jaunty is higher? I'm running intrepid
<fta> i have 0.12~fta3.
<fta> asac, i should close m-d 0.12 now, it's mature enough, would you sponsor it?
<piratenaapje> fta: Jaunty has 0.11, should be high enough?
<fta> piratenaapje, i used new stuff in o-m. you need 0.12. I'm upstream for mozilla-devscripts btw ;)
<fta> o-k
<fta> why should i insist on typing o-m for openkomodo.. grrr
<piratenaapje> Ah alright
<asac> fta: sure
<asac> fta: just give me the sign for upload
<fta> do you need a bug in #lp?
<asac> fta: no.
<asac> fta: unless there is abug fixed of course ;)
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/112175/
<asac> fta: i would suggest to not use [ mozclient  ] ... thats used for developers
<asac> i would use:
<asac> mozclient:
<asac> * poiint 1
<asac> * point 2
<asac> etc.
<asac> but well ;)
<asac> not really a real issue ;)
<fta> i don't think lp match "* [ foo ]" (with a star)
<fta> +es
<asac> lp doesnt match anything ;)
<asac> except emails
<asac> which they seem to parse everywhere
<asac> at least on the view side
<asac> in fact i think that for upstream development having a ChangeLog file in top level is better
<asac> as you can just add more things by date there
<asac> but well. whatever you do i am fine with it ;) ...
<asac> as long as it doesnt break backward compatibility
<asac> ;)
<asac> those changes dont look like they would. but you probably know better
<fta> it never hurt before
<asac> the changelog format? yes. thats fine. was just a comment ;)
 * fta still fighting with the sasl2 crash
<fta> I want my SMTP AUTH fixed, i can't send emails!
<asac> so where is sysrq key?
<fta> grrr, it's the berkeley db 3.5 -> 3.6 :(
<fta> sysrq key? that's print screen for me
<asac> http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/drupal/zap
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> you probably already noticed that
 * asac  tries that key now
<fta> that's bullshit
<fta> ctrl+alt+bs != magic keys
<fta> the 1st kills X, the latter talks to the kernel directly
<asac> fta: yes. the idea is that alt+sysrq+k kills all processes assocaited with current VT
<fta> i use both, since what.. forever? and i need both but for different purposes
<asac> so the result is similar
<asac> and even more reliable because kernel does it
<asac> just tried it ... the magic key properly did kill x and gdm came back
<fta> it's a hammer to kill a fly
<asac> heh
<piratenaapje> fta: I feel rather silly, but I don't see what part in the rules file I should run next :S
<asac> fta: yeah. but for some reason they want to eliminate the ctrl+alt+backspace thing
<asac> probably because it gets hit by accident
<fta> piratenaapje, build it normally, dpkg-buildpackage (or the command you prefer, debuild, ...)
<asac> bzr bd ;)
<fta> yeah, that too. that's my preferred choice
<piratenaapje1> what the hell
<piratenaapje1> pidgin acting funny, brb
<fta> <fta> piratenaapje, build it normally, dpkg-buildpackage (or the command you prefer, debuild, ...)
<fta> <asac> bzr bd ;)
<piratenaapje1> Very odd..
<fta> ?
<piratenaapje1> pidgin acting weird
<piratenaapje1> fta: How do I actually build it now?
<fta> piratenaapje1, from the branch dir, put the tarball into ../tarballs and use bzr bd --merge (you need bzr-builddeb)
<fta> it will merge the sources with the debian dir from the branch, and work in ../build-area/
<fta> asac, don't we have a tutorial for that on the wiki?
<piratenaapje1> fta: Alright
<asac> fta: i think we have
<asac> fta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Build/Bzr
<asac> not sure how up to date that is
<asac> probably deserves some love
<Nafallo> house is love!
<asac> that would be a simplisitic view on love ... probably missing various corner cases and even main cases ;)
<Nafallo> asac: http://home.nafallo.info/tmp/djrob+jan2609house192.mp3 <-- latest from my friendly djs :-)
<BUGabundo> downloading now
<Nafallo> kewl :-)
<asac> Nafallo: nice nice
<marcos_ast> Hi! Hi asac
<asac> marcos_ast: hi. you need revpath binary
<asac> not sure where thats in ;)
<asac> let me check
<marcos_ast> ;)
<asac> dpkg -S revpath
<asac> xutils-dev: /usr/share/man/man1/revpath.1.gz
<asac> xutils-dev: /usr/bin/revpath
<asac> so maybe add that to wiki too
<asac> ;)
<marcos_ast> don't worry
<asac> for my defense: not my idea to use that ;)
<asac> but sometimes you are happy to get contributions and don't complain
<marcos_ast> dpkg: *revpath* not found
<marcos_ast> :O
<asac> marcos_ast: showed you the package name above
<asac> Nafallo: http://identi.ca/nafallo ... thats weak ;)
<Nafallo> asac: tss. what would I use that for? :-P
<asac> Nafallo: writing dents ;)
<gnomefreak> sebner: are you using sunbird 0.9?
<gnomefreak> in jaunty
<marcos_ast> I don't undertand you :$
<marcos_ast> revpath don't exist
<asac> marcos_ast: sigh
<asac> xutils-dev
<Nafallo> asac: :-P
<asac> package name!
<asac> marcos_ast: ^^
<marcos_ast> I installed xutils-dev
<marcos_ast> dpkg -S revpath works now
<marcos_ast> but not xutils-dev: /usr/share/man/man1/revpath.1.gz
<marcos_ast> bash: xutils-dev:: command not found
<asac> marcos_ast: well. i used dpkg -S to find the package where its in
<marcos_ast> ops
<asac> so nothing you should bother about
<marcos_ast> ;)
<marcos_ast> done
<marcos_ast> then
<marcos_ast> :P
<asac> marcos_ast: try again
<sebner> gnomefreak: nope, why?
<thunderstruck> damnit
<gnomefreak> outside of lightning/tb3 compatibility issues i cant find anything on .ical remote calendars
<gnomefreak> well here is a new way to ask for help:
<gnomefreak> PS. Why doesn't Lightning have a more precise UA? (i.e., build date)
<gnomefreak> --> FU to mozilla.dev.apps.thunderbird
<gnomefreak> ok its not just him it looks like alot of people are bitching at the devs for all kinds of reasons that really has nothing to do with them
<marcos_ast> asac:
<marcos_ast> marquinos@marquinos-laptop:~/Desktop/po2xpi/src$ ./runpo2xpi firefox en-USfirefox.xpi _firefox-ast.po
<marcos_ast> trying en-US.jar
<marcos_ast> entityname=brandDTD for line: <!ENTITY % brandDTD SYSTEM "chrome://branding/locale/brand.dtd">
<marcos_ast> PWD=/tmp/po2xpi.JnPYJLqAjX/firefox/new
<marcos_ast> CMD=/home/marquinos/Desktop/po2xpi/src/po2xpi firefox ../_firefox-ast.po
<marcos_ast> /tmp/po2xpi.JnPYJLqAjX/firefox/new
<marcos_ast> MAKING START DIR: /home/marquinos/Desktop/po2xpi/src/firefox
<marcos_ast> PWD: /tmp/po2xpi.JnPYJLqAjX/firefox
<marcos_ast> marquinos@marquinos-laptop:~/Desktop/po2xpi/src$
<marcos_ast> I think now works fine
<marcos_ast> :)
<asac> marcos_ast: good ;)
<marcos_ast> I have a folder
<marcos_ast> "firefox" with ast.po
<marcos_ast> sorry
<marcos_ast> with ast.xpi
<marcos_ast> drop & drag in firefox?
<marcos_ast> what must I do for check the translation? :P
<asac> marcos_ast: you can just install it as any extension
<asac> e.g. navigate to it on firefox and click
<asac> or just firefox /path/to/ast.xpi
<piratenaapje1> fta: ping
<marcos_ast> fine
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm tb+sdpamassignin is fixed?
<marcos_ast> firefox appear in asturian language
<marcos_ast> :O
<marcos_ast> is this the test?
<marcos_ast> for the translation?
<asac> marcos_ast: you need the .xpi for xulrunner and the one for firefox
<asac> marcos_ast: then check every dialog and everything to see whether its translated ... or broken
<marcos_ast> ;)
<marcos_ast> I'm compiling xulrunner
<marcos_ast> works the runpo2xpi
<asac> marcos_ast: compiling? you mean crating .xpi
<asac> marcos_ast: yes. just use the en-US.xpi for xulrunner (also in the translation tarball)
<marcos_ast> :P
<marcos_ast> done
<marcos_ast> I'm testing...
<marcos_ast> All appears is fine :D
<marcos_ast> the search dialog appear in asturian
<marcos_ast> firefox browse the web fine
<marcos_ast> and appear in asturian too
<marcos_ast> :D
<marcos_ast> any test for you? :D
<marcos_ast> asac
<marcos_ast> :)
<asac> marcos_ast: preferences dialog
<asac> all tabs
<asac> all sub dialogs
<asac> there should be a bunch
<marcos_ast> ok
<gnomefreak> asac: did we reach EOL for tb-1.x
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<asac> gnomefreak: its definitly EOL upstream
<gnomefreak> im seeing bugs on it
<asac> in ubuntu its still supported
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> in dapper at least
<asac> i think gutsy has tbird 2
<gnomefreak> tthis is post dapper as i recall but her eis report https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/259678
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259678 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird 1.5.0.14ubu (20080724) thinks @ in a FTP URL means it's an Email address" [Undecided,Invalid]
<gnomefreak> im going through bugs i can always go back to it when im done
<gnomefreak> comment that bothered me was
<gnomefreak> Unfortunately, I don't run thunderbird on any of my machines that have a
<gnomefreak> newer version of Ubuntu on them so I don't know if it's an issue on
<gnomefreak> Ubuntu > 7.04
<asac> gnomefreak: what are you using now? evo?
<gnomefreak> tb3
<asac> heh
<gnomefreak> and sm if i ever get 2.0 built
<asac> so you are still running tbird ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: whats the prob with sm?
<marcos_ast> All is fine :D
<marcos_ast> included "about:robots" xD
<marcos_ast> any test more? :)
<gnomefreak> its fails to build using same source as fta repo had. spinning it on jaunty spit out a few rules file errors but didnt have a ton of time to look at it. Once i figure out the "hg" naming i will go for vewer upstream source
<fta> gnomefreak, if it's green in my ppa, it should build fine for you too, untouched
<gnomefreak> fta: i thought so too
<asac> Nafallo: finished listening :) ... #success
<fta> to update the source, you don't have to fight with hg, just run debian/rules get-orig-source
<fta> you need mozilla-devscripts, and of course mercurial
<marcos_ast> asac updated wiki page :)
<marcos_ast> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Testing_your_translation
<asac> marcos_ast: 9. Copy here the firefox.po en-US_firefox.xpi.  ?
<asac> isnt it firefox/en-US.xpi ?
<asac> or reference that its the xpi from 6.
<marcos_ast> yes
<marcos_ast> I will change it now
<marcos_ast> ;)
<marcos_ast> I like difference it :$
<gnomefreak> fta: yeah i wish it was that easy. m-d kept spitting out errors with get-orig... and than i tried using debian_date and it fdailed as well and to use get-org you need a source name (DD or HG or what not) unless this is no longer needed. but as i recall changelog needs to have new source name for get-orig to get it
<gnomefreak> ok email is done ill run updates and attempt sm again
<marcos_ast> done
<marcos_ast> :)
<marcos_ast> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Testing_your_translation
<gnomefreak> fta: give me a minute its gonna fail most likely due to git not being installed but it is
<fta> it's an old bug, which m-d do you have
<fta> ?
<gnomefreak> mozilla-devscripts: Installed: 0.12~fta3 Candidate: 0.12~fta3
<fta> should be fine then
<gnomefreak> looks like its working now but a few minutes ill know
<sianis-devel> hi all
<sianis-devel> asac, are you here?
 * gnomefreak smoke
<asac> sianis-devel: yeah
<sianis-devel> asac, could you review my patch for bug 305004
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305004 in ubufox "Untranslated fallback string" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305004
<fta> gnomefreak, all fine here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112239/
<gnomefreak> its running here now
<asac> sianis-devel: yes. let me think for a moment ;)
<gnomefreak> fta: looks like i was in wrong dir.
<Nafallo> asac: :-)
<asac> sianis-devel: problem is that when you dont add a new string in .properties all other locales will break
<asac> e.g. all that dont have a translation yet
<asac> two solutions: a) add the english string everywhere
<asac> b) refactor and put plugin finder strings into a separate .properties
<asac> also add a prefix to the string name
<asac> e.g. ubufox.pluginWizard.description.notfound
<asac> i would suggest that we do b)
<sianis-devel> asac, it sounds good
<asac> hmm
<asac> sianis-devel: just create the prefix for now
<asac> thats ok then
<asac> i will do the refactoring when time comes
<asac> sianis-devel: also copy the english string to all other ubufox.properties
<sianis-devel> great, thank you!
<asac> sianis-devel: ok adde that to bug too
<asac> now off for a while
<piratenaapje1> fta: are you here?
<fta> partly
<asac> piratenaapje1: if his nick is here just ask. he will answer when he sees the question
<piratenaapje1> he didn't respond last ping :p
<asac> (or when tiem ;))
<piratenaapje1> make: *** No rule to make target `debian/-configure.stamp', needed by `debian/-build.stamp'.  Stop.
<asac> piratenaapje1: because you didnt ask anything
<asac> answering on pings will train folks to send pings; and pings are bad as they require one more turnaround ;)
<piratenaapje1> fta: ^^
<piratenaapje1> ah :S
<asac> one more cycle
<asac> also be patient
<asac> ;)
<asac> ok off for a while for real ;)
<fta> piratenaapje1, weird, did xul build?
<piratenaapje1> fta: I guess not, what file should be created?
<fta> do you have the logs? if so, could you pastebin them?
<marcos_ast> asac, can you update the bug for the asturian language? :)
<marcos_ast> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bug/309312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309312 in langpack-o-matic "make po2xpi aware of per-release whitelists (Was: Please update asturian translation)" [Undecided,In progress]
<Nafallo> asac: incoming dcc :-)
<piratenaapje1> fta: I reverted output to an output file yes, but the warnings still displayed in the terminal
<piratenaapje1> fta: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/112250/
<fta> so you have a fully built xul, fine
<fta> <piratenaapje1> make: *** No rule to make target `debian/-configure.stamp', needed by `debian/-build.stamp'.  Stop. <= this means $(DEB_APPNAME) is empty
<fta> hmm
<fta> lol, i dropped it somewhere
<gnomefreak> im gone for a bit lets see if this works
<fta> piratenaapje1, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/112254/
<fta> sorry about that
<piratenaapje1> fta: That's ok, thanks
<fta> i just updated the branch
<piratenaapje1> fta: hmm ok, let me try that
<fta> piratenaapje1, ^^, with -nc, it should not rebuild everything, so it should fail during the next step, openkomodo-configure.  that's where i stopped
<piratenaapje1> fta: Cause it still gives me same error
<fta> show me
<fta> piratenaapje1, oops, DEBIAN_NAME, not DEB_NAME
<fta> i should take a break
<piratenaapje1> ah ok
<piratenaapje1> fta: Doesn't change anything : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/112263/
<fta> piratenaapje1, did you change *all* DEB_APPNAME into DEBIAN_NAME ?
<piratenaapje1>  cat debian/rules | grep -i DEB_APPNAME gives no results, so I would say yes
<piratenaapje1> fta: ^
<fta> hm, i see
<fta> a last minute brain damage change when i 1st committed this.
<fta> piratenaapje1, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/112268/
<fta> (fixed in the branch)
<piratenaapje1> fta: Alright getting a different error now, taking a look ;)
<piratenaapje1> fta: regmozbuild.Error: could not find a Mozilla build matching: mozApp=komodo, komodoVersion=5.1, mozObjDir=None, blessed=False, buildType=release
<piratenaapje1> I guess that's what the problem is?
<fta> yep, that's where i stopped
<fta> a part of the problem is python
<fta> maybe even all of it
<fta> there's a bunch of functions there, enjoy the debugging :)
<piratenaapje1> fta: Pretty ugly, pointers in python :s
<fta> it's not my own code ;)
<fta> piratenaapje1, i let you did into this, let me know if you find a way to complete the configure rule.
<fta> I really need a break. I'm going to watch a movie
<piratenaapje1> fta: Might be too hard for me, but I'll try, have fun ;)
<piratenaapje> fta: Succes! It configures
<piratenaapje> fta: It's making now :)
<fta> piratenaapje, excellent! what did you change?
<piratenaapje> couple changes in python
<piratenaapje> fta: It wrong checked for a mozilla build
<piratenaapje> fta: And it still tried to use the siloed python version after I fixed that
<piratenaapje> fta: I get this now when building: /home/kristof/Packaging/build-area/openkomodo-5.1.0~a1~svn20090124r2851/build-tree/openkomodo/mozilla/build/moz1.9.1/mozilla/ko-rel-gtk2-ns-tools/dist/include/xpcom/nsXPCOM.h:297: error: 'nsresult' does not name a type
<asac> thats definitly major bustage. its one of the ns base types ;)
<asac> nscore.h
<asac> typedef PRUint32 nsresult;
<fta> piratenaapje, patches appreciated. you can pull my branch, commit your changes (1 at a time) and push to your own location, i'll review and merge
<piratenaapje> asac: /home/kristof/Packaging/build-area/openkomodo-5.1.0~a1~svn20090124r2851/build-tree/openkomodo/mozilla/build/moz1.9.1/mozilla/ko-rel-gtk2-ns-tools/dist/include/xpcom/nscore.h:51:21: error: prtypes.h: No such file or directory
<piratenaapje> that's the problem ;)
<asac> probably due to system-snpr
<asac> nspr
<asac> ;)=
<fta> you need nspr-dev
<fta> yep
<asac> well ... could also be that its not supported
<asac> but should be fixed
<piratenaapje> not available in repo :(
<piratenaapje> Well, I guess I'll patch and call it a night, have to get up early tomorrow
<fta> you should already have that, otherwise, xul would have failed before. you need to tweak the build system, it's probably easy
<fta> piratenaapje, please commit your patches so i can have a look
<asac> piratenaapje: sudo apt-get install libnspr4-dev libnss3-dev
<fta> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/01/this-site-may-harm-your-computer-on.html
<piratenaapje> fta: Hmm I'm doing something wrong, I just created a 200 meg patch :S
<fta> lol
<piratenaapje> fta: How do Include the files that aren't in the old dir?
<piratenaapje> exclude I mean
<fta> did you patch the files in place or did you use quilt ?
<piratenaapje> diff -Nurf :p
<fta> i mean, when you patched in the 1st place
<piratenaapje> fta: ah yes, I patched them
<asac> piratenaapje: use quilt
<asac> thats a decent tool for patch management and we have that for all mozillateam packages
<asac> fta: the pic of the velib with pink seats is gone
<fta> really?
<fta> got it through google image
<asac> fta: hmm ... maybe a gwibber bug ;)
<asac> fta: https://twitter.com/holychic/status/1164240388
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/2007856
<asac> thats the note i posted
<asac> its really gone ;)
<asac> pink t-shirt now
<asac> ;)
<asac> http://www.actupparis.org/IMG/jpg/actup_velib_20071201.jpg
<asac> there it is
<fta> url looks bogus
<asac> fta: which one do you mean?
<asac> hmm
<asac> right
<asac> one letter missing
<fta> yep
<asac> new paste is http://is.gd/hsXo
<asac> so seems that that was the one i created back then
<asac> and this thing returns previously created tinyurls
<asac> i doubt that new links would be that close ;)
<piratenaapje> Am I supposed to patch a tarball? :s
<piratenaapje> source.tar.bz2 contains 2 tarballs
<fta> no
<piratenaapje> fta: Then what?
<fta> you are supposed to add patches in debian/patches, so you have to use quilt
<piratenaapje> I really don't have time anymore to figure out how to use quilt
<piratenaapje> Can't I just send you the modified files and tell you where they are located?
<fta> sure
<fta> asac, http://www.journaldugeek.com/2009/01/30/test-sony-vaio-p/ (sorry, it's in french)
<asac> fta: well. thats probably not even 9 inch ;)
<piratenaapje> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/409308/changed_files.tar.gz
<piratenaapje> fta: rules - obvious
<asac> whats that?
<asac> changed files?
<piratenaapje> yes
<asac> ah ... now read backlog
<asac> nevermind ;)
<piratenaapje> fta: regmozbuild.py : build-tree/openkomodo/mozilla/support
<asac> enjoy your night piratenaapje
<fta> piratenaapje, ok, i'll figure out
<piratenaapje> fta: Ah ok
<fta> the names are obvious :)
<piratenaapje> fta: well there aren't any files named the same, so locate if you run into trouble :p
<piratenaapje> good night
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-01
<asac> fta: so he is working on openkomodo?
<fta> asac, yes, he wanted to package it in #u-motu, found my branch through the need-packaging bug, pinged me, and here we are
<asac> cool
<asac> any clue about his backgroun?
<asac> or just: he came from heaven ;)?
<asac> fta: now tag tabs work somehow in gwibber, but all have the same content
<asac> not sure if thats tag content
<asac> or the public_timeline of identi.ca though
<asac> it definitly isnt the #tagged content ;)
<fta> <piratenaapje> fta: I wanted to package it myself, since I use it and it's not in the repos yet. Then I found the needs-packaging bug on launchpad and saw you had worked on it
<fta> <fta> ok, good i added a comment there then :)
<fta> <piratenaapje> fta: Well seeing how much you have done, I don't think I would've succeeded :p
<fta> <piratenaapje> fta: Only packaged a couple smaller programs so far
<asac> ah
<fta> earlier, he said <piratenaapje> fta: I've looked at the build.py script, doesn't look too hard to do
<fta> <piratenaapje> fta: But I'm a newbie, so don't know if I will succeed :p
<asac> yeah. who knows about his background
<fta> i don't mind, i appeared out from nowhere myself, remember?
<asac> that was ment to be a postitive statement ;)
<asac> like "newbie" ... can be pretty smart ;) ... just not in packaging
<asac> or maybe he is good at packaging, but just says he isnt ;)
<asac> definitly a great thing. now we just need someone who likes seamonkey :) ... actually i would have thought that that would happen earlier
<asac> but maybe we should remove it from archive to attract folks that are intereseted
<asac> so far most probably think all is fine for seamonkey
<asac> its still there ... ;)
<fta> i don't really understand the patches
<fta> rules is my fault, last minute commit
<fta> bk.py: no change at all
<asac> fta: are the patches somewhere? or are you loking at his changes to the "changed files"?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112297/
<asac> fta: what happens when i run get-orig-source without anything? do i get latest?
<fta> the 1st file is obvious
<asac> so thats about siloed python both?
<fta> yes
<fta> but it should still look for the siloed python, as he didn't change anything there
<fta> just faked the result
<asac> heh
<asac> ;)
<asac> lol
<asac> thats how to suceed ;)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112299/
<fta> not easy to read
<asac> dont even know whats that about?
<fta> the configure part
<asac> is that unit-tests or something?
<asac> or configure equivalent in python?
<fta> yes
<asac> where is the failure?
<fta> not sure yet, it found 1.9 while it's 1.9.1, not sure it matters
<fta> lets try a build now
<asac> probably  should be ok
<asac> well, 50/50 ;)
<asac> chance
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112303/
<asac> why do we have that in sm?
<asac> is that because we have add special things by using special configure flags?
<asac> or because upstream doesnt want to maintain packages-static at all=?
<fta> i don't remember, what bzr log says about that?
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112304/
<fta> hmm
<fta> lol
<asac> afterwards just "diverged"
<asac> so seems like they are missing ;)
<asac> i guess upstream doesnt care
<asac> i wilil ask kairo
<fta> i guess i needed at least some of those, and got the rest from compare
<asac> ok ... lets see how well latest head builds now ;)
<fta> gasp, there's a contrib dir, it builds more stuff in there
<fta> libpcre
<asac> fta: thats something that should be system libpcre
<asac> pt-cache search libpcre
<asac> libpcre3 - Perl 5 Compatible Regular Expression Library - runtime files
<asac> should be easy to support
<asac> is probably quite stable api/abi wise
<asac> i hope
<fta> i know, that's why i said gasp
<asac> at least in main ;)
<fta> scintilla/gtk, what is that?
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112305/
<fta> asac, i have a fix in xul for that
<fta> it's even in a bugzilla
<asac> yeah i remember something
<asac> fix_ftbfs_with_cairo_fb.patch:
<fta> yep
<fta> it's in openkomodo too
<asac> fta: so is sm 2 based on moz-central or 1.9.1?
<fta> should be 1.9.1
<fta> but i haven't touch it in a long while
<asac> 1.9.1 seems to apply
<asac> fta: can you please add bug ids to patch names ;)?
<asac> (you said that you filed it;)
<fta> i thought i did
<fta> http://www.shinyshiny.tv/2009/01/what_the_world.html
<asac> heh
<asac> fun
<asac> i should become a modern artist
<fta> pervert
<fta> asac, you should move the mozclient file into sm2 and update the branch, i guess it's wrong
<asac> fta: what is wrong in particular?
<asac> its currently building at least ;)
<fta> it's still using moz-central, while it should use moz1.9.1
<fta> oh, maybe not, it's a postcmd rule
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: so we dont use the client.py thing to get the right central?
<asac> fta: seems you use client.py
<asac> so all good
<asac> but i can move them anyway
<asac> MOZCLIENT_POSTCOCMD  = cd mozilla && python client.py checkout
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: can we make a multi-line expression out of _GETDATE?
<asac> like ... \
<asac>  .... \
<asac> ?
<asac> i guess the parser doesnt do that yet
<fta> correct
<asac> would be a good feature: multi-line support for mozclient .conf
<asac> ;)(
<asac> not really multi-line, but line joining using the \ delimiter
<fta> i'll think about it, it should not be that difficult
<asac> yeah. would improve maintainabilitry and legibility of .conf files quite a lot i think
<asac> maybe multi-line support would even be the right thing to do
<asac> e.g. if there is a \
<asac> just put that in the shell too
<asac> but well ;)
<asac> not so important
<fta> src/SciMoz/Conscript
<fta> lol Conscript is like SConscript but it's in perl instead of python
<asac> hehe
<asac> so S means what?
<asac> special?
<asac> superior?
<fta> maybe for scons, the animal
<asac> and cons? for anaconda?
<asac> ;)
<fta> http://www.journaldugeek.com/2009/01/23/une-chaise-speciale-pour-votre-c/
<asac> omg
<fta> nice chair :)
<asac> buy it :-P
<fta> asac, http://www.journaldugeek.com/2009/01/22/wobble-pour-les-pervers-sur-iphone/
<asac> not bad ;)
<fta> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36867
<asac> dont udnerstand what he is doing
<asac> or trying to do ;)
<fta> showing fennec on an e-ink device
<fta> if ($mozVersionNumber >= 191) {
<fta> i guess the moz version has be correct
 * asac_sm from sm chatzilla
<asac_sm> bye
<asac_sm> ;)
<fta> lol
<asac> seems to work
<fta> i would love to have an mxr package easy to setup
<asac> sigh ... [Build #834667] armel build of eclipse 3.2.2-5ubuntu3 in ubuntu jaunty RELEASE
<asac> i guess i will get those till the end of universe
<fta> what is that?
<asac> hopefully someone uploads a new version soon ;)
<asac> eclipse is a java ide ... i uploaded it for some transition
<asac> i guess nss
<asac> eclipse is really really nice
<asac> its one of the only reasons why i would go back to java ;)
<asac> fta:make[5]: Entering directory `/var/builddir/asac/builds/fennec-1.0~a3+hg20090130r350/mobile/locales'
<asac> Makefile:63: ../../toolkit/locales/l10n.mk: No such file or directory
<asac> l10n.mk needs to be in build-system?
<fta> asac, maybe, are you trying to add/activate locales to fennec or is that new upstream?
<fta> asac, this system python thing in openkomodo is a total non sense. I'm getting errors after errors. they dump their stuff directly in the python directory.
<fta> so if i don't copy the full python tree there, i end-up without the mandatory stuff from the python libdir
<fta> they should use python-support or something like that but i don't know enough about python packaging to know exactly what is best
<fta> i even tried to take some shortcuts just to see if i can have something usable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112450/
<asac> fta: new upstream
<fta> asac, why are you suddenly interested by fennec?
<asac> fta: not more than before ;)
<fta> i would appreciate help to get openkomodo running
<fta> as i'm stuck.
<fta> i'm working on setting up the daily ppa right now
<asac> do we know any upstream contact for openkomodo?
<fta> jcastro said he knew someone, but he didn't tell who it was
<fta> i think they have a channel
<asac> i really think that the issues we bump into now should be addressed upstream. or at least get their input on what they think
<fta> hm, http://community.activestate.com/forum/could-i-publish-komodo-edit-packages-ppa-repositoris-ubuntu ???????
<fta> #komodo on moznet
<fta> http://wiki.openkomodo.com/index.php/Where_to_talk_about_Open_Komodo
<fta> http://wiki.openkomodo.com/index.php/Main_Page
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112471/
<asac> cdbs lzma
<asac> maybe thats better than bz2
<fta> "need to be tar.lzma or tar.lzma" ?
<asac> heh
<asac> right
<asac> i meant lz
<asac> but i guess thats just a not used extension
<asac> maybe tar.7z
<asac> but i think 7z is a different container format using lzam
<fta> isn't lzma much slower?
<asac> i dont think so
<fta> someone blogged about that
<asac> i think its faster and better
<asac> afaik nothing is really slower than bz2
<asac> at least for packing
<asac> so openkomodo uses cmake ... bah
<fta> http://pthree.org/2008/12/14/lzma/
<fta> http://pthree.org/2008/12/16/lzma-part-ii-decompression/
<asac> i would think its flawed:
<asac> "As you can clearly see, when cranking up the compression on the TAR file, BZIP2 is comparable to GZIP."
<asac> i think thats true for unpacking ... but definitly not for packgin
<asac> browser restart time ... 1.5G of mem
<fta> fta      14483  6.6 18.2 791120 376028 ?       Sl   00:03  66:57 /usr/lib/firefox-3.2a1pre/firefox-3.2
<fta> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<fta> but i'm back with the default for memcache
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112474/
<asac> so slow on compress and fast un decompress
<asac> win is about 20%
<fta> 3 times slower on compress, that's 45sec vs 15sec, not negligible
<asac> fta: but also 3 times faster on decompress ;)
<fta> but just 4 sec difference
<fta> not 30
<asac> right. but you build more frequently than preparing orig
<fta> the real benefit is size
<asac> also the dput push save will give you a few minute ;)
<asac> when pushing security release batches i would appriate any meg saved
<fta> try with https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/ppa/+files/chromium-browser_0.3.155.0~svn20081120r5786.orig.tar.gz :)
<asac> heh
<fta> (240.7 MiB)
 * asac pulls this shit
<asac> ;)=
<asac> fta: so openkomodo is spinning now ...
<asac> do we know that it actually works with 1.9.1 ?
<asac> or are we fighting fronts with unknown issues?
<fta> it's part of the supported options
<asac> yeah. but did you ever try a build? e.g. without disabling siloed stuff and so on=?
<fta> i have that dirty patch uncommitted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112475/
<asac> fta: so .head builds now?
<fta> and that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112476/
<asac> so what do i need to do to get stuck where you are stuck? just build .head and wait for the failure?
<fta> no, it fails close to the end, in $(DEBIAN_NAME)-build
<fta> .head + the two patches above
<asac> so i have to abort this build?
<fta> no, xul is fine
<fta> it will touch the xul stamp, then fail
<asac> ok.
<asac> so i will see the problem you want to fix on .head?
<fta> apply the two patches and restart, it will go further and fail where i'm stuck
<asac> k
<asac> i will wait for the build failure first i think
<fta> i'm not happy with debian/patches/ubuntu_hacks.patch either, hence the name
<fta> the misery starts early, with --python=/usr/bin/python
<fta> i'm not even sure --python expects a binary or the python libpath
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112479/
<asac> segfault=
<asac> ?
<fta> booh
<asac> sigh. so i am leaving for a sprint next week. really have no time for that
<asac> not time for sprint i mean
<asac> sprints are rather glue for my performance
<fta> ? glue?
<asac> look the word up ;)
<asac> its original meaning ;)
<asac> in short: they dont do any good for me
<fta> why? no team buddy to work on a common topic?
<asac> i have ... but i have more pressing things to do
<asac> which i cannot really do there
<asac> like finishing all the security stuff for 3.0.6
<asac> so for mozilla i have no team buddy ;)
<asac> for network-manager i dont have any team buddies either ... just folks that want me to fix stuff ;)
<fta> yeah, i know the feeling
<asac> so to sum up:
<asac> instead of 12-14 hours a day at 100% I work 8-9 hours a day at 50%
<asac> probably gives me a net of 30% ... and that would be good even
<asac> sprinting is luxury if you have to travel to moon ;)
<asac> at least its same time zone
<asac> otherwise it would also remove producivity in the week after
<asac> unfortunate ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/112487/
<asac> test failed
<fta> scary
<asac> yeah. i hope its not my dying mem
<fta> or dying disk
<fta> i tested mine a few days ago
<fta> with smartctl
<asac> hmm
<asac> my disks are dying all the time
<fta> Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
<fta> # 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%      1114         -
<fta> # 2  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%       812         -
<fta> not sure what LifeTime means
<asac> i think time of continous writes left
<fta> scary
<asac> i wouldnt want to run that on my mail system ... i cannot even remember how old it is
<asac> its definitly > 10 years
<asac> constantly on ;)
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916772
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112491/
<asac> is that the expected build failur=?
<fta> no, it was until yesterday
<fta> <fta> i have that dirty patch uncommitted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112475/
<asac> yes
<asac> you know that i didnt apply them yet
<fta> that's ok then
<asac> can you comit those patches? i mean it doesnt build yet so committing other stuff ;)
<asac> isnt a problem
<asac> ok applied that dirty paste
<fta> done
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112496/
<asac> thats where if fails now
<fta> <fta> and that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112476/
<fta> both are in the branch now
<fta> rev 5
<asac> ok that fixes that issue too
<asac> e.g. debian/rules
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112498/
<asac> thats where you end?
<fta> hmn no, i fixed that too
<fta> well, patched
<asac> not in what you committed as it seems
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112499/
<fta> reverted obviously
<fta> it's getting really ugly
<fta> i'm not proud of any of this :(
<asac> k
<fta> it was a desperate attempt :P
<asac> kind of bastards
<asac> i mean they use python and then use perl?
<asac> wtf
<asac> definitly on crack
<asac> #!/usr/local/bin/perl
<asac> sigh
<asac> why is siloedPythonInstallDir = '/usr/bin/python
<asac> ?
<asac> fta: `
<asac> ?
<asac> is that a patch from us?
<fta> hm, i think it's from piratenaapje, not sure
<asac> fta: have you tried to build _with_ siloed python?
<fta> no
<fta> at some point, it dumped /usr into the build tree, remember?
<asac> thought just /usr/lib/python*/
<fta> so i diverged
<asac> http://ascher.ca/blog/2007/09/05/open-komodo-thoughts/
<asac> isnt david asher the CEO of mozilla mailcorp?
<asac> yeah
<asac> so thats what he did before ;)
<fta_> just moved my router and accidentally unplugged the power cord
<asac> =)
<fta_> i was sitting far too close to the wifi antenna
<fta_> i wonder if my headaches are coming from that
<asac> fta: most likely
<asac> the router should be at least 5 meter away
<fta_> hmm, that's too far from my phone plugs
<asac> its always good to have new challenges ;)
<Nafallo> oooh
<asac> i have to refactor all my cables and stuff when i get my cable modem
<asac> because thats on the other side of the flat ;)
<fta_> i was just between my wifi radio and my router
<fta_> i should re-cable everything...
<asac> Nafallo: is there some hidden space in datacentre i could acquire by bribing you?
<fta_> ...hmm.. thinking...
<Nafallo> asac: you plan to move to London?
<Nafallo> ;-)
<asac> Nafallo: hehe... no i need some silicon ;)
<asac> Nafallo: tinderboxes to be exact
<asac> mozilla would give me a VM image
<asac> ok so a ticket :(
<asac> ticket to nowhere
<Nafallo> that or grab elmo while he's there?
<asac> Nafallo: i think he leaves today ;)
<Nafallo> but don't tell him I told you too ;-)
<asac> i arrive tomorrow
<Nafallo> tomorrow IIRC
<asac> hmm
<asac> i will rather go to mdz ;)
<Nafallo> he's due Monday evening
<Nafallo> oki
<Nafallo> ooooh
<Nafallo> this mix is awesomenesses!
<Nafallo> Bas went a bit over the top with effects here and there but... ;-)
<asac> hehe
 * Nafallo got a free CD yesterday :-)
<Nafallo> 1h20mins
<fta> hm, 5cm of snow planed for tomorrow morning
<asac> fta2: isnt #chromium-linux the right channel anymore?
<asac> seems i am alone there now ;)
<asac> ok found #chromium-dev
<asac> not really active too
<fta> Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week
<fta> * 1/ "Scan wireless networks" option in NetworkManager
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> fta: heh
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: you have a link?
<fta> it's in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue127
<fta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue127#Ubuntu%20Brainstorm%20Top%205%20this%20week
<asac> fta: well ... there is no reference to the brainstorm idea
<fta> lol, i'm in the top 5 reviewers
<fta> http://hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com/
<asac> lol
<asac> fta: are you active in REVU lately?
<fta> yeah, just a few times, based on requests
<fta> asac, any progress with openkomod?
<fta> asac, what tag should i use for our dailies instead of my ~ftaX? i want something short, and easily identifiable.. ~mozX ? ~dailyX ?
<fta> my script is ready
<fta> well, almost
<asac> fta: use the initials of the archive
<asac> e.g. we have ubuntu-mozilla-security
<asac> i use ~ums
<asac> so ~umd
<asac> no progress on openkomodo
<fta> ~ums.. a bit cryptic..
<asac> as long as there is a line ;)
<asac> its mostly for us to identify
<fta_> asac, i don't want to depend on dquilt.. is there another way to start the build and stop just after patch ?
<fta> well, i won't test build for now, at least we'll be informed of failures by lp
<piratenaapje> fta: Did you get openkomodo to build?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-01
<micahg> asac: the TB locales karmic package in my mozilla test PPA has the final changes which I think will work once we get m-dev in
<martinjh99> IS there any news on Thunderbird 2.0 for Ubuntu?
<martinjh99> Is there going to be a Thundeerbird 2 package before Lucid?
<gnomefreak> how do you use spell check in Firefox? it tells me they are spelled wrong but i dont see a menu item that would help with the spelling. is this expected?
<micahg> gnomefreak: right click?
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok the word?
<micahg> yep, you should get options
<gnomefreak> ah ok i see it. thanks
<micahg> asac: around?
<fta> micahg, too early
<fta> he's in portland this week
<micahg> fta: I know, wasn't sure if he was adjusting to local time or not
<gnomefreak> oragon?
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> ah
<vish> micahg: did you happen to have time to check if Bug #66015 , in dictionaries-common is fixed? [i dont use multiple languages so couldnt check]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66015 in firefox "Duplicate spell checking dictionaries for every entry" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66015
<micahg> vish: sorry, not yet, you want to do it?
<vish> micahg: not sure how to check :s
<micahg> it's on my list...
<vish> ah great , ok then  ..
<micahg> vish: if you're on lucid, make sure the symlinks aren't in the /usr/share/myspell/dicts dir
<micahg> underscores, not dashes
<micahg> *you should only have
<vish> micahg: hmm , i have both underscores and dashes for en GB [been using lucid since alpha 1]  > http://paste.ubuntu.com/366848/
<vish> en AU and US
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> vish: then I guess I need to look into it :)
<vish> thanks :)
 * vish tries to kick start the awesome bar again :/
<micahg> vish: you got a shout out in the planet: http://ddorda.useopensource.net/lernid-found-an-icon :)
<vish> :D
<ccheney> asac: ping
<ccheney> is chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree in the main ubuntu archive?
<fta> ccheney, no, not yet
<fta> and it may never be in main
<fta> maybe in multiverse
<fta> or not at all
<ccheney> oh i thought it was slated for multiverse and with the free version for main, but neither appear to be in the archive yet
<fta> ccheney, they are not, the package is 99% ready, i just need to reword the copyright file and upload
<ccheney> ok
<ccheney> is there a way to set chromium to save tabs on quit like firefox?
<fta> yes, there's a pref
<ccheney> fta: is it hidden somewhere, i just started using it today
<fta> nope, 1st option
<ccheney> ah i see it now, i think i am blind :)
<ccheney> fta: thanks for the help
<gnomefreak> micahg: are you here by chance? you are the resident thunderbird hacker
<micahg> gnomefreak: yep, heh
<gnomefreak> micahg: anyway atm to add a "move to" button on the toolbar? or do i have to file upstream bug?
<gnomefreak> i havent found a way yet
<micahg> gnomefreak: there's a folder location toolbar is that it?
<gnomefreak> micahg: but it doesnt give you an option to move it just folders
<micahg> gnomefreak: ah, yeah probably upstream...
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok thanks
<gnomefreak> NEWSFLASH: There is more than 1 browser in Ubuntu
 * gnomefreak tired of reading "i not going to use Ubuntu anymore because Firefox is going to use Yahoo
<gnomefreak> "
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: why is gwibber wanting access to the gnome-keyring?
<gnomefreak> and it still doesnt open
<gnomefreak> >15 import errors
 * gnomefreak wonders what other blog apps there are in Ubuntu be back need smoke
<gnomefreak> freenode changed code around and now it keeps being spammed more than ever now
 * micahg uses akregator gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hmmm not bad idea thanks
<gnomefreak> can a RSS feed reader be used for ident and twitter type blogs?
<micahg> gnomefreak: to read them?  yes
<gnomefreak> micahg: read nad post?
<micahg> I think most publish RSS feeds
<gnomefreak> s/nad/and
<micahg> no, I don't think post
 * micahg found pidgin has a microblog plugin
<gnomefreak> wouldnt give you $.25 for it
 * gnomefreak tried blogtk for now until maybe gwibber gets fixed
<gnomefreak> s/tried/tries
<gnomefreak> ok seems i cant use blogtk :(
<gnomefreak> i canmt find the .php page for indent and twitter
<asac> fta: good news ;) ...  i talked to the qa folks and it seems we wont have the ppa builders going out that long anymore soon
<asac> turned out they is a bug in some script so the builders stay out for longer
<asac> e.g. they usually shouldnt be gone for longer than 2h i was told
<BUGabundo> eeheh
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-02
<Drakeson> Are many firefox 3.6 plugins (such as greasemonkey) broken in lucid 64bit?  Firefox refuses to start when I install one of many such plugins.
<micahg> Drakeson: are you referring to the archive versions?
<Drakeson> what do you mean by archive versions?
<BUGabundo> Drakeson: WFM in 3.7
<micahg> Drakeson: versions you can apt-get vs from addons.mozilla.org?
<Drakeson> no, the ones from addons.mozilla.org
<micahg> Drakeson: well, does it say it's compatible with 3.6?
<micahg> I think the stats were about 75% of addons were compatible with 3.6 at the time of release
<micahg> asac: re the transition PPA, its name is ffox35, is that a problem, I can modify the text, but not the name
<asac> micahg: i think its ok
<asac> its just for us
<micahg> asac: k, I was going to finish up xul192 tonight and upload a pre version to the PPA to start building against
<Drakeson> micahg: an example is greasemonkey (a popular addon). it says it is compatible with firefox 3.6.
<Drakeson> and after installation firefox fails to start
<asac> micahg: right.
<Drakeson> BUGabundo: is that a 64bit machine?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> ahhhh
<BUGabundo> let me guess
<micahg> asac: what suffix should I use with the ppa, I see a few in tehre
<BUGabundo> process separation ?
<Drakeson> BUGabundo: what is that?
<Drakeson> does firefox have process separation?
<asac> micahg: ~ffox36~lucid1 etc.
<micahg> asac: k
<asac> karmic intrepid etc.
<BUGabundo> for a few days now, builds of Firefox have separate process for plugins and some addons
<asac> well screw intrepid ;)
<micahg> BUGabundo: only 3.7, not 3.6
<asac> jaunty hardy karmic etc.
<BUGabundo> micahg: localy? cause upstream is doing 3.6 too
<micahg> Drakeson: can you get a gdb backtrace?
<BUGabundo> btw, since 3.6 is stable do you get 4.x branch now?
<micahg> BUGabundo: only on a branch right now, not nightlies
<BUGabundo> darn chromium 5-dev is soooo broken
<BUGabundo> micahg: ping me once fta gets its daily up
<micahg> BUGabundo: when mozilla-central branches, we'll put it up
<Drakeson> micahg: only if I knew how. /usr/bin/firefox is a shell script and I don't know how to run it under gdb.
<micahg> BUGabundo: chromium dailies are already at 5
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I'm using it
<micahg> Drakeson: firefox -g
<BUGabundo> and filling bugs on it
<fta> asac, hi
<fta> asac, good to know
<BUGabundo> fta: you got my bug report?
<fta> BUGabundo, ch, 4am
<BUGabundo> !?
<micahg> BUGabundo: you asking about ff4?
<BUGabundo> micahg: yes
<micahg> BUGabundo: k
<fta> BUGabundo, about themes? i can't reproduce
<Drakeson> micahg: using firefox -g, I get this:
<Drakeson> "/usr/lib/firefox-3.6/firefox": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<BUGabundo> fta: :(
<micahg> Drakeson: try gdb /usr/lib/firefox-3.6/firefox-bin
<Drakeson> oh, it does not sigterm, it just exited with code 01
 * Drakeson looks further ...
<Drakeson> well, forgive my stupidity, is that exit code (code 01) from the shell wrapper or from the actual binary? I did "firefox -g" and then "file /usr/lib/firefox-3.6/firefox-bin" in gdb, and then "r".
 * micahg isn't sure
<micahg> Drakeson: why not just try starting from gdb
<ccheney> how do you search in chrome?
<ccheney> oh duh ctrl+f
 * ccheney is too used to firefox :)
<asac> ctrl+f also works in ffox fwiw ;)
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> that's how I do it in all browsers
 * ccheney has used / forever :)
<ccheney> like vi :)
<asac> ok out for today ... cu tomorrow
<asac> micahg: hey .... so on tbird locales ... did you test them?
<micahg> well, I don't have  a version I can actually test on
<asac> e.g. checking whether you get a translated UI if you use some?
<asac> huh?
<micahg> but the extension registered as not compatible in tb3.0.1pre
<micahg> maxversion is 3.0
<asac> micahg: you dont have a 3.0 tbird?
<micahg> asac: maxversion on the .xpis upstream is 1 version
<micahg> I have 3.0.1pre
<micahg> and the locales are 3.0
<micahg> do we need to hack that up?
<asac> well ... so we definitly ned to open maxVersion up
 * micahg can override to test actualy
<asac> to be 3.0.*
<asac> in the packages
<micahg> ok, so that means repacking the xpis...
<asac> not sure that means it
 * micahg can add the code back to do taht
<asac> you can sed them
<asac> after dh_install
<micahg> oh...
<micahg> cool
 * micahg never tried that
<asac> after or before the xpi-install
 * micahg gets to practice :)
<asac> i think after is the right time to do that
<micahg> let me override the one I have installed first to make sure it works
<asac> yheah
<micahg> yeah
<asac> thats a good first step
<asac> i am not sure if the maxVersion 3.0 furing xpi-install messes the generated xpi:recommends up
<asac> but i wouldnt think it does
<micahg> do I need to bump the moz-devscripts requirement to 0.20~?
<asac> not sure.... depends on whether we rely on something that is only available in 0.20
<asac> do we?
<micahg> asac: recommends: TB vs TB-3.0
<asac> ah ... so then yes.
<micahg> still needs to be released to debian if we're going to do it
<asac> not sure why ... but yes. bdrung should get that released imo
<asac> then we can synch before uploading
<asac> micahg: so plesae try if it works ... then sed the maxVersion after the xpi-install for each language
<asac> and then we should be fine
<micahg> asac: k, do we intend to update them though?
<asac> unless xpi-install creates tight versioned depends/recommends (e.g. not just 'thnunderbird')
<micahg> 3.0.2 is adding an old locale back
<micahg> asac: no, just generic
<asac> we intend to update them regularly.... but we dont want to update them for each tbird release
<asac> ok if itsjust generic it sounds good ... open maxVersion up after xpi-install and all should be fine
<asac> then we should be fie
<asac> fine
<asac> would be great to the get sedding today... then we are done and i can upload it tomorrow after poking bdrung to get the latest md up
<micahg> asac: ok
<asac> thx very much
<asac> lets see tomorrow. .... anything else you need?
<micahg> np, no, I'll try to get xul192 up if I don't collapse first
<micahg> otherwise in the morning
<asac> hehe
<asac> tb has definitly priority ... so we get that off the list :)
<asac> :)
<asac> xul192 getting up soudns not that hard ... get it in your private ppa first
<asac> and if its fine we can copz the packages over
<micahg> k
<asac> ok cool.... have to run out now ... dinner and stuff and the internet sucks here in the hotel :)
<micahg> yeah, I just have to diff xul191 and xul192 to make sure we're not missing anything
<asac> right
<asac> reviewing that would be great
<asac> enjoy aznd talk to you tomorrow!
<micahg> asac: k, enjoy
<micahg> asac: locale worked  with override :) on  to sed :)
<[reed]> hey guys
<micahg> hi [reed]
<[reed]> didn't you all run into "configure: error: System Sqlite library is not compiled with SQLITE_SECURE_DELETE." sometime
<[reed]> ?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> when trying to use system 3.20
<micahg> when the new test failed
<micahg> but I thought that was fixed when sqlite was bumped to 3.22
<[reed]> thought so, too
<[reed]> but Gentoo is having issues with 3.22
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> let me check a recent build log
<[reed]> k
<[reed]> 3.6.22*
<micahg> nm, we still have 3.6.21 in Lucid
<[reed]> can you try to get .22 on lucid?
<micahg> not in debian yet
<micahg> let me see if there's anopen bug in BTS
<[reed]> k
<micahg> no open bug, but maybe I can poke
<[reed]> micahg: ok, thanks
<micahg> [reed]: debian 568061
<ubottu> Debian bug 568061 in sqlite3 "sqlite3: New Upstream Release 3.6.22" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/568061
<[reed]> thanks
<mahfouz> hi micahg: sorry to "bug" you, but any news on the non-existing default theme?
<micahg> mahfouz: sorry, not yet, I don't see it in the final version, you see it in upstream builds?
<mahfouz> I think I never had an upstream build, you want me to try?
<mahfouz> I only have ppa daily build
<micahg> mahfouz: well, could you check an upstream build?
<mahfouz> but you don't have default theme either, do you?
<mahfouz> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Download_Mozilla_Source_Code
<mahfouz> you mean this link?
<micahg> mahfouz:
<micahg> no, just download from firefox.com
<mahfouz> I remember last time you said it's probly not compiling the default theme in the ppa
<micahg> ok
<micahg> let me check something
<mahfouz> I'm dling firefox-3.6.tar.bz2
<mahfouz> I'll try compiling that one
<micahg> mahfouz: nah, they have ones you can just unzip and run
<micahg> I just need to know if it shows up in there
<mahfouz> unzip and run? you mean a deb? where?
<micahg> mahfouz: no, the download from firefox.com
<micahg> tar -jxvf into a dir
<mahfouz> yes, did that
<micahg> and then ./firefox/firefox to run
<mahfouz> ah right
<bdrung> asac: should i release m-d 0.20?
<micahg> probably better to start with -ProfileManager
<micahg> mahfouz: better to have a separate profile for upstream builds
<mahfouz> it starts with "new add-on installed" and that's default theme :)
<micahg> k
<mahfouz> micahg: but when I close it and run the other version, default theme is gone again :(
<micahg> mahfouz: yes, it seems to have to do with the build
<micahg> I assume you tried a new profile with our build?
<mahfouz> but both builds use the same .mozilla profile it seems
<mahfouz> because the new version sees all my old plugins
<mahfouz> it seems the ppa version suppresses the default theme
<mahfouz> btw, "Default plugin" is also missing in ppa version
<mahfouz> from the plugins tab
<mahfouz> new profile? no I think I didn't
<mahfouz> I probly used my existing profile
<micahg> mahfouz: you want to try that quick
<mahfouz> firefox -ProfileManager
<mahfouz> ?
<mahfouz> like this
<mahfouz> no
<mahfouz> how do I start without a profile?
<micahg> firefox -ProfileManager
<micahg> asac: all fixed except 1 UTF8 issue in the control file
<mahfouz> hmmm, firefox -ProfileManager starts with my old profile
<micahg> mahfouz: either use --no-remote or close the browser
<mahfouz> oh yeah, I had another instance
<mahfouz> ok, now I have a fresh profile
<mahfouz> but no default theme there
<mahfouz> and no "default plugin"
<micahg> mahfouz: k, I'll see about getting to that
<TomJaeger> Hi, how is bug #512615 going to be addressed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512615 in firefox "fonts are incorrectly rendered due to not using system cairo" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512615
<TomJaeger> By patching firefox's static version of cairo or by --enable-system-cairo?
<TomJaeger> If we were to patch cairo, this might be a good opportunity to also get the patch for bug #217908 approved.  Anyway, I'm off to bed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217908 in cairo "FFe: Pixellated Images in Firefox/Opera due to incorrect EXTEND_PAD implementation in several video drivers" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217908
<BUGabundo> fta:
<BUGabundo> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/367454/
<BUGabundo> what have they done to gwibber trunk!!??
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> No fix for that flash issue in firefox 3.7? :(
<BUGabundo> wfm
<BUGabundo> what are you seeing Milos_SD
<BUGabundo> freezes?
<Milos_SD> yes
<Milos_SD> on every page that has flash.
<Milos_SD> firefox just freez
<Milos_SD> As I can see, it is fixed partly on firefox build that can be downloaded from mozilla ftp
<Milos_SD> it has been fixed for a few days
<Milos_SD> somo youtube controls don't work, but at least it doesn't freez :)
<BUGabundo> turn the process separation option off Milos_SD
<BUGabundo> I've been doing that for a few days
<BUGabundo> all fine now
<BUGabundo> no action on my bug for that , yet
<Milos_SD> how can I do that?
<BUGabundo> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=543037
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 543037 in Plug-ins "OOPP freeze" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<BUGabundo> http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2010-01-27/multi-process-plugins-on-by-default/
<Milos_SD> great, thanks :)
<Milos_SD> now it doesn't freez
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> but do remember to change it back
<BUGabundo> every so often to see if it is fixed
<micahg> asac: do we want the TB-locales packaging in bzr?
<TomJaeger> Hi.  Which route are you guys going to take for fixing bug #512615? --enable-system-cairo or patching firefox's private version of cairo?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512615 in firefox "fonts are incorrectly rendered due to not using system cairo" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512615
<micahg> TomJaeger: upstream wants this to get into cairo first
<micahg> and that is stalled, I have to check the cairo ML to figure out why
<TomJaeger> We all know this is not going to happen in the forseeable future
<micahg> TomJaeger: that's why I set the milestone to make sure that we get this done before beta 1, one way or another
<micahg> that's 6 weeks to solve this
<TomJaeger> That's not a lot of time.  I highly doubt this is going to land in cairo within this timeframe and my experience with bug #217908 tells me that the firefox developers don't care about rendering issues on linux anyway.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217908 in cairo "FFe: Pixellated Images in Firefox/Opera due to incorrect EXTEND_PAD implementation in several video drivers" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217908
<micahg> TomJaeger: I've made a note to check on that bug and on the first one you mentioned
<micahg> TomJaeger: upstream does care, but they like us are limited on resources
<TomJaeger> This is why you have a community that is willing to supply patches.
<TomJaeger> It's not like it's rocket science to get this issue fixed -- it is very well-understood.
<micahg> well, patches have to match the codebase standards...just like we enforce in Ubuntu
<micahg> so while one fix might be easy for us, it might not be right for upstream
<TomJaeger> the generally accepted solution for this is to apply distribution-specific patches -- If we can apply a patch to cairo, we can apply the same patch to firefox's copy of cairo without risking anything.
<micahg> "we" can't apply it to firefox's cairo, we can either use system cairo, get firefox to apply it to their cairo, or get a patch that cairo will take
<micahg> option 3 seems to be the best one
<micahg> and that's what I'll push for at the moment
<TomJaeger> cairo upstream has already made it very clear that they won't accept a patch in the form that it is currently in ubuntu.
<micahg> TomJaeger: ok, that doesn't mean they won't take a patch, just not the one we have
<TomJaeger> It means that there needs to be a consensus as to how they want it done (which there isn't at this point, iirc), it needs to implemented, tested and reviewed -- none of this is likely to happen before lucid is released
<micahg> TomJaeger: all we can do is try to move the process forward
<micahg> it's not my decision as to what is finally accepted in Ubuntu, but I know that we want to use a minimum of system libs and patches against firefox at this point
<micahg> All I can suggest is subscribe to the bug and mark yourself as being affected
<TomJaeger> re moving the process forward: this is laudable and has the potential to make our life easier in lucid+x, but it's not going to solve the problem for lucid
<micahg> TomJaeger: that why the milestone is set
<micahg> it needs to be solved for lucid one way or another
<micahg> IMHO
<TomJaeger> I was really hoping the solution would be for upstream to ack our cairo patch.
<TomJaeger> Personally, I don't care if my browser is called firefox or IceWhatever as long as it provides the best user experience.
<micahg> TomJaeger: right, but a lot of users do care, so we need to keep the branding intact
<TomJaeger> which leads to my next question: How do I disable the branding if I want to publish a modified version of firefox in my PPA?
<micahg> I believe in debian/rules, there's a variable for it
<micahg> TomJaeger: between lines 42 and 50, comment out except for 44 and 45
<TomJaeger> Thanks, that's what I figured.
<fta> BUGabundo, yeah, i gave up on gwibber since the new mess landed in trunk. it's totally unusable here.
<BUGabundo> aha
<BUGabundo> I still have and am using the old version
<BUGabundo> rocking fine
<BUGabundo> testing trunk every so often
<BUGabundo> have you tried µblogpurple?
<BUGabundo> finally memory leaks have been fixed
<BUGabundo> working great for me
<BUGabundo> or you can use #identichat
<BUGabundo> its a MUC
<BUGabundo> server: identichat.prosody.im
<BUGabundo> use your own nick
<BUGabundo> then authenticate
<BUGabundo> fta: that bug from sessions, seem to be changes to google websites code itself
<BUGabundo> they just applied more to mobile sites, like greader
<BUGabundo> 7-15 days sessions are now LOST without option to remain logged in
<BUGabundo> same for API sessions
<BUGabundo> and users (and devs) are being aggressive about it
<kaddi_> hi, i was wondering if one of you could help me with FF 3.6. I'm using karmic and did the sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable part, plus an update and a successfull (at least I got no error message) install of FF 3.6, but I can't figure out how to launch Ff-3.6. The command firefox runs firefox 3.5.7 and there is no firefox-3.6 command available
<kaddi_> how do i run FF 3.6 after installing it?
<BUGabundo> kaddi_: just upgrade
<BUGabundo> it will replace your current firefox
<micahg> kaddi_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<micahg> like he said :)
<BUGabundo> micahg: really? dist upgrade?
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<micahg> BUGabundo: dist-upgrade is deprecated in favor of safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> not for apt-get
<micahg> no full-upgrade
<BUGabundo> you are mixing your cows
<BUGabundo> :D
<micahg> hmmm
<kaddi_> so there is no way of having both installed like it was possible for FF 3.0 and 3.5 in jaunty?
<micahg> kaddi_: no
<micahg> that was a disaster for multiple reasons
<micahg> you can have 3.6 and 3.7 :)
<BUGabundo> ahahaahahaha
<BUGabundo> he wants uber stable and you give him cutting edge :D
<kaddi_> really it was a disaster? I never had trouble with it (once i figured out firefox pointed to the last updated version :p )
<micahg> 3.6 is stable
<BUGabundo> is daily ppa using firefox and not firefox-3.6 ?
<micahg> kaddi_: maintenance + complaints about branding
<kaddi_> he's a she btw
<BUGabundo> sorry
<kaddi_> what does the package ubufox do?
<BUGabundo> no intention to offend in any way
<micahg> kaddi_: adds menu options to make firefox do stuff like report bugs
<BUGabundo> just a form of speech, and habbit of head count :\
<kaddi_> non taken. just FYI ;)
<micahg> and install extensiosn from teh ubuntu repo
<BUGabundo> unfortunatly the female population is not as much as desired :\\\
<micahg> ?
<BUGabundo> would love to see 50/50
<BUGabundo> not that it does matter a single bit
<kaddi_> brb
<fta> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwwii/4323419643/sizes/l/
<fta> asac, had a haircut?
<BUGabundo> I don't know half of those
<BUGabundo> need to look better
<BUGabundo> where should I be looking?
<fta> green jacket
<BUGabundo> ohhh tooooo far
<fta> rick is there too
<BUGabundo> looks younger then on his identica pick
<BUGabundo> *pic
<BUGabundo> I do know most of the first 2 rows on the botom right
<BUGabundo> KDE ppl i met at
<BUGabundo> KII
<fta> 2nd row is definitely not kde people
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-03
<micahg> [reed]: that was easy, sqlite 3.6.22 was just uploaded to unstable
<AmazingAndrew> myrti... you here?
<kaddi> hi, i upgraded to FF 3.6 today and noticed that setting the checkcompatibility and checkupdatesecurity to false no longer work, to use older add-ons
<kaddi> how can i use a FF 3.5 addon in FF 3.6? which values do I need to change?
<micahg> kaddi: you should install the nightly tester tools if you want to do that
<micahg> kaddi: you should also file a bug however it says to on addons.mozilla.org if the addon is from tehre
<kaddi> micahg: i'm going to hceck, I'm unsure the 3.5 version ever made it to addons.mozilla.org and the other add-on is pretty much dead, there's no developpement for it anymore
<kaddi> both were working fine on 3.5 thuogh
<micahg> kaddi: k
<kaddi> micahg: what happens after i install the nightly tester tools? i did that, but the "preferences" button is greyed out so i can't setup anything
<micahg> kaddi: you click on the addon then click override compatability
<kaddi> micahg: right click only offers "uninstall", "find update" and a greyed out "enable". normal click does not open a menu at all
<micahg> did you restart after installing the tester tools?
<kaddi> yes, twice
<micahg> gmm
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> is it showing that in the addon list?
<kaddi> it show the nightly tester tools as enabled
<micahg> there should be an override comaptability button in the bottom right
<kaddi> :s
<kaddi> there isn't
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> wierd
<micahg> weird
 * micahg checks the extension name
<kaddi> but it says add-on update security checking is disabled.you may be compromised by updates. at the top, it just won't let me enable tab mix plus
<micahg> change those settings back to default
<kaddi> ok
<kaddi> any ideas what to do next?
<micahg> restart browser
<micahg> then try to right click and override compatability
<kaddi> it worked :)
<micahg> great kaddi
<kaddi> though it sees tab mix plus is one of the addons that really isn't compatible with 3.6 yet :s
<micahg> right, you should be able to file a bug for that if one doesn't exist
<micahg> !info tabmixplus
<ubottu> Package tabmixplus does not exist in karmic
<micahg> !search tab
<ubottu> Found: pocketpc, requirements-#xubuntu, fstab, psp, nicktab, sysresccd, torrents-#kubuntu, firewall, ifrename, startup
<kaddi> yeah, need to check what is really going on. the most obvious thing is that it destroys my saved session and replaces them by two blank tabs
<kaddi> but since i use an addon for that as well it could be interference of some sort :p
<micahg> kaddi: please file a bug in LP to update if we package it
<micahg> and subscribe me
<kaddi> micahg: for the tabmixplus issue?
<micahg> to update to 3.6 version so we don't forget :)
<kaddi> i was being serious when I said I needed to check what is broken in tabmixplus
<micahg> k
<micahg> so was I about filing a bug :)
<kaddi> so I should file a bug report against the firefox-3.6 package in ubuntu that the add-on hasn't been updated yet? just trying to make sure I understand correctly.
<kaddi> micahg: it seems i was using an old version of tab mix plus. I checked for updates before coming here, but forgot that I installed a pre-release of tab mix plus directly from the developers site at some point to get full compatibility with 3.5
<kaddi> i updated to the version available for it, when i went to the site to request 3.6 compatibility and saw that they actually offer compatibility up to 3.7pre
<kaddi> that also takes care of the lost saved session
<micahg> kaddi: great
<kaddi> but so I know for the future (and for the abandoned addon): Should I file a bug against the FF-3.6 package in ubuntu for an incompatible addon, or did I misunderstand yuo?
<micahg> kaddi: if we package it in ubuntu, you can file a bug against the package
<micahg> kaddi: feel free to subscribe me to any bug like that
<kaddi> k :) will do
<micahg> thanks
<kaddi> eg this addon: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3235 (it's the dead one) Is there anything I should/can do, to get it updated?
<kaddi> it's not specifically packaged for ubuntu, so it doesn't have it's own package
<kaddi> but it works on ubuntu since it is running through ubuntu
<kaddi> or is it just dead and I should look for another add-on that does similar?
<micahg> sorry, it seems dead
<micahg> but you can check here: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=175748&atid=874478
<kaddi> thanks micahg :) it's working like a charm now. :)
<micahg> k
<micahg> asac: around?
<noaXess> good morning..
<noaXess> what about thunderbird 3 stable in ubuntu? i just found the daily ppa ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<micahg> noaXess: soon
<noaXess> aha.. thats about a week? :)
<micahg> hopefully this week
<micahg> I think
 * micahg finished the TB-locales last night
<noaXess> aha :)
<noaXess> so.. need i add an additional ppa?
<micahg> noaXess: no
<noaXess> okay.. thats good information :)
<noaXess> nice job.. thanks..
<micahg> well, actually, we might do a TB stable PPA
<noaXess> micahg: like firefox-stable..
<micahg> right
<noaXess> now i have tb2 removed and work with tb3 from mozilla.... but nice will be to have stable tb3 releases directly in ubuntu :)
<micahg> yep
<noaXess> if you are finished, will you post it on https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam?
<micahg> noaXess: yes, when we're ready
<noaXess> fine..
<fta2> kenvandine, http://ftbfs.wordpress.com/2010/02/03/some-rfh/
<gnomefreak> so many damn problems today yesterday was fine
<gnomefreak> filed 4 bugs and 1 i cant report with ubuntu-bug this is not a good way to start the fucking day :(
<gnomefreak> now firefox is closing for no reason damnit
<LLStarks> jason ****ing crisps.
<LLStarks> 3.6 is causing x freezes now.
<LLStarks> open a youtube video, navigate away or refresh the page, x will freeze.
<LLStarks> my god.
<LLStarks> asac, you seeing this?
<BUGabundo> bRoas o/
<vish> hmm,  is anyone noticing the the awesome bar , doesnt work properly? it sometimes doesnt search
<asac> Bug 427638
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427638 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "xulrunner includes no longer have nspr headers; explicit link against nspr is required." [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427638
<BUGabundo> hey asac
<BUGabundo> still alive?
<asac> hi BUGabundo
<asac> sure ;)
<asac> just in portland
<BUGabundo> how is the conf going?
<asac> :)
<asac> quite well ... sitting here burried in loads of cables ;)
<BUGabundo> we need a better pic of you. even fta wasn't sure you had cut the hair :D
<asac> huh?
<BUGabundo> www.flickr.com/photos/kwwii/4323419643/sizes/l/
<asac> cut my hair? its always like on identica .... schorter longer ;)
<BUGabundo> green jack ?
<asac> heh
<asac> yeah
<BUGabundo> so, shorter
<asac> right ... i was at a barber a few days before going here ;)
<asac> in two month they will be crazy again :-P
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> I shave every 3-4 weeks
<BUGabundo> would be crazy to let it grow past one month
<BUGabundo> *even* it used to grow
<asac> hehe
<asac> i am going to barber like every  4-5 month
<asac> i hate that ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: that's why I do it at home
<kenvandine> fta, can you make the gwibber daily ppa update?
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: pulling trunk and testing it NOW
<BUGabundo> Now on revision 525.
<kenvandine> it is really just a fix for service activation
<kenvandine> so running from a checkout shouldn't be any different than last night
<BUGabundo> themes still dead, accounts won't start
<kenvandine> accounts won't start?
<kenvandine> i didn't know there was a problem with that
<kenvandine> i just installed the packages in a pristine lucid VM and it worked
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/368382/
<BUGabundo> I'm testing trunki
<kenvandine> oh... damn
<kenvandine> ok, i can fix that fast
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> fta, another fix coming :)
<kenvandine> fta, pushed... please build again :)
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, thx for pointing that out
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> i use gwibber as much as I do use a browser
<BUGabundo> so I need it working
<fta> kenvandine, done but http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38715001/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.gwibber_2.29.1~bzr525-0ubuntu2~daily1~jaunty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> kenvandine or asac, could you please pass this http://dev.chromium.org/developers/linux-technical-faq to the design team? (4th Q, about notifications)
<kenvandine> fta, will do
<fta> kenvandine, are those all fixed?  Jan 31 23:51:37 <fta>     kenvandine_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/366164/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/366169/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/366231/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/366239/
<kenvandine> fta, not sure about http://paste.ubuntu.com/366169/
<kenvandine> but yes, the others all should be
<fta> the last one almost killed me, zillions of apport popups
<kenvandine> i haven't seen the oauth one
<kenvandine> oh... the oauth one will be fixed today :)
<kenvandine> i think i know the bug that causes that, which isn't gwibber related
<kenvandine> desktopcouch bug fix that is getting uploaded to lucid and karmic-proposed today
<kenvandine> fta, i installed this on a pristine lucid install and it worked... even synced my settings via u1 :)
<fta> i don't use u1, will it work?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> it won't sync though
<BUGabundo> there's nothing to sync
<BUGabundo> :D
<kenvandine> unless you have paired with other local systems
<BUGabundo> I bet fta , like me, only runs on one machine
<BUGabundo> what 's to sync kenvandine?
<BUGabundo> status?
<BUGabundo> pull only once ?
<BUGabundo> we don't have history, yet, so don't see much point
<kenvandine> sure we do
<kenvandine> the settings, accounts and messages all sync
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> account
<kenvandine> and messages
<kenvandine> so you have the history on all your boxes
<BUGabundo> history?
<BUGabundo> I can only see like 20
<BUGabundo> on gwibber 1.x there was an option to set HOW many
<BUGabundo> via gconf
<kenvandine> ah, there is no setting
<kenvandine> they are all in couch, but i think we limit the display for now
<kenvandine> ryan wants to do something to allow browsing the history
<kenvandine> searching it, etc
<BUGabundo> how can I edit couch?
<fta> kenvandine, failed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/368503/
<BUGabundo> how can I edit couch?
<kenvandine> fta, does it happen if you try again?
<kenvandine> fta, and is desktopcouch  running?
<BUGabundo> ahaaha
<fta> fta       2174  0.1  0.3  33288  7696 ?        Sl   Feb01   5:31 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service
<kenvandine> fta, and is couch running?
<kenvandine> BUGabundo,  firefox $HOME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<fta> ugly, but i think so.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/368504/
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> fta, look in ~/.cache/desktop-couch
<fta> so many processes/ram/cpu just to run a simple app :(
<kenvandine> look at the .stdout and .stderr files for errors
<kenvandine> they are pretty light
<kenvandine> even including that the memory consumption is much lower than 2.0
<BUGabundo> 20284   3.30s  18.39s 100.2M 17924K 26892K   124K  N-   - S   0% desktopcouch-s
<BUGabundo> 20461   0.09s   1.82s 74912K  4440K   428K     0K  N-   - S   0% couchjs
<fta> tons of stuff in *stdout
<BUGabundo> you call that light?
<fta> ending with:
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, compared to 2.0?
<fta> [info] [<0.20136.6>] 127.0.0.1 - - 'HEAD' /gwibber_preferences 401
<fta> [info] [<0.20136.6>] 127.0.0.1 - - 'HEAD' /gwibber_preferences 400
<BUGabundo> that's 2.0
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, 2.0 doesn't use couch
<BUGabundo> 23773  11.41s   2m23s 715.4M 161.8M  5220K     4K  N-   - S   0% gwibber
<BUGabundo> 23776   4.94s  58.30s 415.8M 49108K   120K     0K  N-   - S   0% gwibber-daemon
<BUGabundo> let me try 2.3
<kenvandine> wow... how in the hell did you do that?
<kenvandine> my wife's gwibber in karmic, with just facebook was using 630M RSS for the daemon and 770M for the client
<kenvandine> both RSS
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, i bet you haven't been running that long :)
<BUGabundo> identica, statusnet, qaiku, twitter
<kenvandine> it grows over time...
<BUGabundo> Now on revision 529.
<kenvandine> with 2.29.x we are getting like 28M RSS for the service after running for several days and 3 accounts
<kenvandine> it's tiny
<BUGabundo> DEBUG:root:Loading complete: 1 - ['Success', 'Success', 'Success', 'Success', 'Success']
<kenvandine> fta, let me send your tracebook to the desktopcouch guys
<BUGabundo> 20284   3.33s  18.63s 100.2M 17924K 26892K   124K  N-   - S   0% desktopcouch-s
<BUGabundo> 20461   0.11s   3.00s 74916K  4396K   428K     0K  N-   - S   0% couchjs
<BUGabundo> 20381   0.00s   0.00s  4072K   680K     0K     0K  N-   - S   0% couchdb
<BUGabundo> can't find gwibber in the top 20 apps
<BUGabundo> 40 apps
<BUGabundo>  1816    0/s    0/s         65K 276.4M 11848K     0K     0K   0% pulseaudio
<kenvandine> :)
<BUGabundo> and still I don't see it
<kenvandine> ps -e -ovsize=,size=,rss=,start_time=,cmd= |grep gwibber-service
<BUGabundo> 402732 147868 30260 22:29 python bin/gwibber-service
<BUGabundo>   7404   268   944 22:33 grep --color=auto gwibber-service
<kenvandine> yeah... looks awesome!
<BUGabundo> well only two out of 5 services
<BUGabundo> :\
<kenvandine> incredible improvement over the 2.0 stuff and even 1.x
<kenvandine> huh?
<kenvandine> couch is pretty light too
<BUGabundo> I had 5 accounts on 2.0
<kenvandine> if you add the RSS of all the processes together it is still about 1/8th the mem consumption
<BUGabundo> and jaiku was lost in 1.x
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, but how long had that process been running?
<BUGabundo> when is OAuth coming ?
<BUGabundo> the earlier result?
<kenvandine> oauth for what?
<BUGabundo> a few hours
<kenvandine> yeah
<BUGabundo> statusnet!
<BUGabundo> it does support oauth now
<kenvandine> leave it running fora day... it would be huge
<BUGabundo> no more passwords
<BUGabundo> can i have BOTH ?
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, you gotta talk to ryan about that
<BUGabundo> there's a bug and I bumped it
<kenvandine> i haven't touched the service modules
<BUGabundo> well now make ALL apps use so little memory finger print
<BUGabundo> :D
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> i wish
<BUGabundo> Ubunt Desktop in 128 MBs
<kenvandine> we are trying :)
<BUGabundo> MEM | tot    3.9G | free  388.6M | cache 961.0M | buff   98.0M | slab  118.1M |
<kenvandine> with gwibber, we are profiling every change
<BUGabundo> 19795  19224      0        920K   1.1G 327.2M     0K     8K   8% pidgin
<BUGabundo> 11233      3      0         74K 948.4M 253.8M     0K    12K   6% firefox-3.7
<BUGabundo> 12292      0      0          6K 857.4M 189.3M     0K     0K   5% soffice.bin
<BUGabundo>  1236      0      0       1769K 514.0M 152.7M     0K     0K   4% Xorg
<BUGabundo> 22555    379      0      33775K 976.1M 137.9M     0K   192K   3% chromium-brows
<kenvandine> mostly worried about the service, since it is designed to be long running
<BUGabundo> this is simply crazy
<kenvandine> yeah... pidgin is out of control... empathy ftw!
<kenvandine> :-D
<BUGabundo> pidgin alone has 1G
<BUGabundo> firefox ONE single tab
<BUGabundo> 950?
<kenvandine> it is sad that idgin is using more than soffice
<kenvandine> pidgin
<BUGabundo> [reed]: ^^^^
<kenvandine> yeah... i use chromium :)
<BUGabundo> I use them all
 * kenvandine has no use for more than one browser :)
<BUGabundo> $ psx chromium | wc -l
<BUGabundo> 23
<BUGabundo> I still miss ONE plugin: nosquint
<BUGabundo> google refuses to allow text zoom
<BUGabundo> just page zoom
<BUGabundo> so until then, ill read my GReader in FF
<BUGabundo> with 130% text zoom
<BUGabundo> 13.3" screen
<BUGabundo> at work 26" chromium works fine
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: is the scroll to top fixed?
<kenvandine> no
<BUGabundo> :(((
<kenvandine> not sure what to do about that
<BUGabundo> most anoying bug
<kenvandine> i am hoping ryan will do something with it
<kenvandine> it's probably just a few lines of javascript
<kenvandine> but i don't do js :)
<BUGabundo> did he ever finish the code to show/upload images?
<kenvandine> i didn't know he worked on upload
<kenvandine> there will be show
<BUGabundo> gmail RSS ?
<kenvandine> lots of the infrastructure for that is in place now
<BUGabundo> there was a branch for it
<kenvandine> no idea about gmail and RSS... to me that is a terrible thing to add to gwibber
<BUGabundo> :(
<kenvandine> it isn't even remotely related
<kenvandine> ryan does want RSS though
<BUGabundo> well, new email comes, user gets notices in notify-osd
<kenvandine> humm... i get notifications :)
<kenvandine> no point in having that in gwibber though
<kenvandine> i get them because i use evolution with gmail
<kenvandine> but... there is gm-notify
<kenvandine> which works well
<BUGabundo> http://lifehacker.com/157701/get-rss-feeds-from-your-gmail-labels
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> support GApps ?
<kenvandine> gm-notify does gmail
<BUGabundo> W: Unable to locate package gm-notify
<kenvandine> gives you notifications and indicator
<BUGabundo> gmail-notify
<kenvandine> http://edge.launchpad.net/gm-notify
<kenvandine> i haven't used gmail-notify
<kenvandine> and haven't used gm-notify in a while now, since i went to evo
<kenvandine> but it worked great in jaunty and early in karmic
<kenvandine> not sure the current status
<BUGabundo>  lp:gm-notify Series: trunk	  	Development	15 weeks ago
<kenvandine> i haven't committed to it in way longer than that :)
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> found my 1st bug :D
<BUGabundo> but hey it works
<BUGabundo> if it pulls a very large Labels list, the OK button ends outside of the screen :D
<BUGabundo> filling
<BUGabundo> $ ./gm-notify.py
<BUGabundo> ./gm-notify-config.py:55: GtkWarning: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
<BUGabundo>   self.wTree = gtk.glade.XML(glade_file, "gmnotify_config_main", "gm-notify")
<BUGabundo> gm-notify.py: no process found
<kenvandine> :)
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/383081
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 383081 in gm-notify "Config Gui doesn't provide scroll bar for a long list of labels" [Low,Confirmed]
<micahg> asac: we need to chat at some point tonight, please
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> micahg: now?
<micahg> I guess, if now's the only time you can do it
<asac> micahg: in how many hours would it work for you?
<micahg> 4 or 5?
<asac> hmm ... we have some event then
<micahg> k, 2 hrs?
<asac> thats ok i guess
<asac> so 1am utc
<asac> err
<asac> 2am utc
<asac> err
<asac> 1am utc ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> thats right
 * asac confsued about timezonhe
<micahg> yep, your still at the sprint, right?
<asac> yes
<micahg> k
<asac> OR
<asac> egon
<asac> Firefox 3.5.8 build1 - builds available
<micahg> asac: I saw that
<micahg> asac: do I need to do anything?
<asac> we should get tbird up ... then we can make a new changelog entry like: 3.5.8+build1-0ubuntu1...
<asac> etc.
<asac> for the stable branches
<asac> e.g.
<asac> 3.5.8+build1-0ubuntu0.9.10.1
<asac> for karmic
<asac> 3.5.8+build1-0ubuntu0.9.04.1
<asac> for jaunty
<asac> same for xulrunner 1.9.1 stable branches
<asac> basically just one commit with the USN- header like we did (UNRELEASED)
<asac> and then a release commit for jaunty-security and karmic-security
<asac> then let me know and i can push it in the security ppa
<micahg> seems like they have updated root CAs in this release
<asac> yeah
<asac> so same for 1.9 and 3.0 branches
<asac> it seems
<asac> Candidate builds for Firefox 3.0.18 and 3.5.8 available (untested)
<micahg> asac: should we wait for upstream QA?
<asac> no
<asac> well
<asac> if you are busy with other stuff we can wait a bit longer
<asac> in perfect world we upload when the tag
<asac> to security ppa
<asac> and if the tag build2 we do it
<asac> and so on
<micahg> k
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-04
<asac> micahg: might be a bit late ...
<micahg> asac: k, $WORK is keeping me busy :)
<asac> ok will ping you when back
<asac> micahg: ok
<micahg> k
<BUGabundo> mOrnInG
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: gwibber trunk http://paste.ubuntu.com/368799/
<ejat> !ping asac
<BUGabundo> what was that app to make pages use genko for rendering, making them self contained apps?
<BUGabundo> so I can have pages in almost full screen, without FF toolbars
<vish> BUGabundo: i get same error! :(
<BUGabundo> vish: ?
<vish> even when i reverted to repo version it fails with that error :/
<BUGabundo> gwibbber?
<vish> yeah
<BUGabundo> I'm using the old ONE
<BUGabundo> the stable on
<BUGabundo> and testing trunk and a few branches
<BUGabundo> they should NEVER push to trunk/ppa daily something that doesn't work
<vish> BUGabundo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/516597
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/516597)
<vish> err.. lp is killing me today :/
<BUGabundo> aahahah
<BUGabundo> I won't file bugs for this
<BUGabundo> would file 5 per commit :D
<BUGabundo> I just ping segphault and kenvandine
<BUGabundo> vish: go to ars irc server and idle there
<BUGabundo> should be quicker
<vish> hehe ;)
<vish> BUGabundo: segphault also idles in #ayatana
<BUGabundo> he idles in several #s
<BUGabundo> but doesn't listen in
<vish> BUGabundo: any ideas how to fix it?
<BUGabundo> with the nick seg|ars
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I don't do python
<vish> yeah
<vish> k..
<flask-> Hey guys - I have Thunderbird 3.0/Shredder installed from the daily PPAs on Karmic.  My default browser (in Preferred Applications) is Namoroka, also from the daily PPAs.  For some reason, clicking on links in emails in Shredder doesn't do anything; it should open them in Namoroka. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!
 * micahg had that working, then it broke again
<flask-> hehe
<micahg> flask-: make sure firefox is default system browser
<micahg> in Firefox go to Preferences->Advanced->General and click Check Now to see if it's the default
<flask-> micahg: there are two entries in the "Web Browser" dropdown in "Preferred Applications":  Namoroka and Firefox.  Firefox doesn't even have an icon next to it.
<flask-> micahg: but as I said earlier, it's set to Namoroka and that works perfectly for everything on the system except links in Thunderbird
<micahg> what's the output of this: gconftool --get /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command
<flask-> "firefox %s"
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> that should work then even for daily
<flask-> I know :)
<flask-> it actually wasn't working in Jaunty either
<micahg> did you edit anything in the TB prefs before?
<micahg> oh, you have to expose the protocol in TB3
<flask-> Enlighten me :)
<micahg> you can see if this works: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Setting_Your_Default_Browser#Setting_the_browser_that_opens_in_Thunderbird_-_Linux
<flask-> I actually already tried that
<flask-> it didn't work so I removed those lines from the prefs file
<micahg> ok, then you should look at the links the for protocols
<micahg> *there
<micahg> flask-: you can ask in #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<micahg> flask-: did you try setting the default browser from inside FF yet?
<flask-> no, i didn't
<micahg> flask-: try that :)
<micahg> there must be more settings than that that it sets
<flask-> ok, i asked in #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<flask-> i'll see what they say
<micahg> why not just use FF to set the default browswer?
<flask-> from that URL you sent me, I cannot figure out how to do that
<micahg> no, just in FF, go to Preferences -> Adavanced -> General and click Check Now
<flask-> oh, I already did that
<flask-> and it does think it's the default browser
<micahg> k
<micahg> well, idk
<micahg> bbiab
<mbana> hi folks
<mbana> im using 3.6 ppa
<mbana> apparently.  firefox 3/6 ships with the jit
<mbana> 64bit linux version.
<mbana> is 3.6pre the same as 3.6?
<mbana> cause that's the ver. i've got
<micahg> dpm: for thunderbird-locales should I depend on language-pack-xx now instead of language-support-translations-XX
<dpm> hey micahg. Let me get ArneGoetje here, he takes care of the language packs...
<dpm> ArneGoetje, ^^
<micahg> it seems that language-support-translations was dropped for karmic, so I wanted to migrate to whatever replaced it
<ArneGoetje> micahg: language-support-translations has gone away. those dependencies are handled by language-selector directly now since karmic. Means, those translations packages only get installed if the main app is already installed or is marked to be installed on the system.
<micahg> ArneGoetje: ok, but we have the TB language packs separate for right now, so I was wondering what package to migrate the depends to
<micahg> should I depend on language-pack-XX?
<ArneGoetje> micahg: no package.
<micahg> ok, but what if they want a TB locale they don't have a system locale for?
<ArneGoetje> micahg: if you have thunderbird installed and run language-selector, it will pull the thunderbird translation package for your languages.
<micahg> language-selector pull thunderbird-locales packages?
<ArneGoetje> micahg: yes
<ArneGoetje> micahg: but only if thunderbird is already installed on your system.
<ArneGoetje> micahg: same for oo.o, by the way
<micahg> ArneGoetje: ok, let me test...
<micahg> it jsut crashed on me :)
<ArneGoetje> ?
<micahg> I think it's bug
<micahg> oops bug 331380
<ArneGoetje> micahg: which release are you testing on?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331380 in language-selector "gnome-language-selector crashed with SystemError in markInstall()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331380
<micahg> karmic
<micahg> I have some packages missing it says, I select remind me later
<ArneGoetje> micahg: do you have a broken cache?
<micahg> possibly
<micahg> how do I fix
<asac> e-jat: ?
<ArneGoetje> micahg: apt-get -f ?
<micahg> ArneGoetje: aptitude doesn't complain
<ArneGoetje> micahg: which languages do you have installed?
<micahg> well, I en and he
<micahg> when I tried to install themissing packages it says that I need to fix the broken pacakges first
<micahg> but the apt-cache isn't broke
<ArneGoetje> micahg: hmm... well, something *is* broken...
 * micahg thinks he'll try the suggested packages in aptitude
<ArneGoetje> micahg: ?
<micahg> language-selector is suggesting that some translations aren't installed
 * micahg thinks it's because I have TB3 installed but TB-locales isn't at a apt-priority of 500
<micahg> so there's a conflict
<micahg> ArneGoetje: I'll fix it later, but thanks for the info on TB-locales
<ArneGoetje> micahg: we don't have packages for TB3 locales, do we?
<micahg> ArneGoetje: I'm trying to finish it :)
<micahg> the last piece was that depends
<ArneGoetje> micahg: ah, ok.
<micahg> I just need to respin and test a few locales
<micahg> then hopefully asac can upload to Lucid :)
<ArneGoetje> micahg: will TB3 replace TB2 or will it be an alternative?
<micahg> ArneGoetje: replace
<micahg> ArneGoetje: both TB and FF will be unversioned in archive from now on
<micahg> Tb was already
<ArneGoetje> micahg: in that case, please make sure that no TB2 translation package stays behind! language-selector doesn't check for version numbers
<micahg> ArneGoetje: I'm adding dummy packages for the misssing locales in TB3
<asac> micahg: let me know
<asac> when its somewhere
<ArneGoetje> micahg: ok. thanks for the updtae
<micahg> asac: unfortunately, it took me >12 hours to get the answer for that depends...
<micahg> so it'll have to be later tongiht
<micahg> ArneGoetje: is it better to have empty packages for all locales?
<micahg> or do I just need to make sure that if it was in there before, it stays in there...
<micahg> asac: what do you think ^^^
<ArneGoetje> micahg: if the language has been removed upstream, then the translation package should also be removed, I guess
<micahg> ArneGoetje: well, it's usually a case of not ready at time of release
<ArneGoetje> micahg: right... but will it be made available later?
<micahg> ArneGoetje: usually
<micahg> at least 1 was released after 3.0
<ArneGoetje> micahg: good to know
<ArneGoetje> micahg: maybe a placeholder would be in order for that case
<[reed]> micahg / asac / fta: http://blog.johnath.com/2010/02/04/bugzilla-for-humans/
<[reed]> awesome video
<[reed]> I recommend watching it
<[reed]> well-worth your time
<asac> thx
<micahg> ArneGoetje: asac: I think what I'll do is make a published file that keeps getting updated but never deleted
<micahg> that'll keep us from losing stuff in tehe future
<micahg> [reed]: I'll take a look a little later
<[reed]> micahg: cool
<ArneGoetje> micahg: just make sure it stays compatible with the latest TB.
<micahg> ArneGoetje: well, it'll just be an empty stub package is the language isn't available, but the package will at least be the right version
<ArneGoetje> micahg: ok
<bdrung> asac: hi
<asac> hi bdrung
<bdrung> asac: it's time to release m-d 0.20, isn't it?
<asac> micahg: empty packages for gone locales
<asac> thought we already discussed that
<bdrung> i can't remember it
<asac> bdrung: no idea ... is that the debhelper > 7 requirement thing?
<bdrung> asac: no, there is no connection to debhelper. it's the 'fix the dependencies' release (firefox-3.6 -> firefox, etc)
<asac> yeah
<asac> go for it
<bdrung> good
<asac> is there really no chance we can make that md work without debhelper 7
<asac> that really causes bad dreams as we need to roll all this to hardy-seceurity at some point
<bdrung> asac: it works without debhelper 7
<asac> hmm
<bdrung> asac: who said that we need version 7?
<asac> what i see is that we start moving extensions to debhelper 7
<asac> thats the same problem
<bdrung> i recommend version 7, but it works with dh > 5
<asac> we probably need to roll al lthose to hardy-security
<bdrung> >=
<asac> yeah. then i mixed md itself up
<bdrung> asac: do we really need to backport the extensions?
<asac> yes
<asac> we need to decide which to backport
<asac> and wipe the others
<asac> e.g. upload them empty
<asac> at best we could just roll all
<asac> without needed to redo efforts
<asac> at least those that are not compatible with 3.6
<bdrung> do we backport m-d, too?
<asac> i dont have a problem with backporting md
<asac> just debhelper is causing headaches
<asac> that cant go to -sceurity
<asac> security
<sebner> asac: how are you doing in portland? pitti alread told me about the karaoke evening :P
<asac> portland is really nice
<asac> but too much work to do
<sebner> beer and karaoke!
<asac> hehe
<sebner> nothing more needed :P
<bdrung> asac: i am planning to write a version test script, this would give us a nice list of working / not working extensions
<asac> i didnt do karaoke
<sebner> asac: nahh, suck
<asac> bdrung: yeah. i think we somehow need to grep the full archive to find all extensions though
<bdrung> asac: i have a nearly complete list
<asac> for hardy we have a complete list i think
<asac> its in app-install-data mrked as xul-extension
<asac> but i am not 100% confident that that was accurately maintained in intrepid/jaunty/karmic
<asac> most likely the further we progressed the more extensoins (from debian) slipped through
<bdrung> asac: this is my list: http://paste.debian.net/58736/
<bdrung> asac: every extension should use xul-ext- as prefix. then the list creation would be easy.
<bdrung> m-d 0.20 is released
<asac> well ... i always disagreed on the prefix ... but i am fine since debian crackers wanted that
<asac> i wanted just a special field
<asac> in control
<asac> anywy
<asac> off working on stuff
<asac> thanks for the 20 upload
<bdrung> np
<micahg> asac: you asked me to compile the list of extensions in previous releases
<micahg> bdrung: dh_xul-ext doesn't need debhelper 7?
<bdrung> micahg: no
<micahg> k
<asac> fta: mozclient doesnt produce proper tagged tarballs
<asac> for tbird
<asac> any idea?
<asac> we always get head
<asac> with DEBIAN_TAG=...
<fta> asac, tb is in 2 repos, which one is wrong?
<fta> asac, you should see in the logs if your tag is properly passed
<micahg> 3.0
<fta> no, which repo?
<asac> fta: its odd ... one sec
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369110/
<asac> so if i do hg update -r THUNDERBIRD_3_0_RELEASE
<asac> on my own
<asac> i get version-191.txt == 3.0
<asac> but what comes out of the mozclient is 3.0.2pre (aka head)
<fta> could you redo that manually and check that "hg update -r THUNDERBIRD_3_0_RELEASE" does the right thing?
<asac> fta: i did that manually
<asac> e.g. clone comm-1.9.1
<asac> then  update -r...
<asac> and that does the right thign
<asac> we get 3.0 in version191.txyt
<asac> running python client.py checkout now
<asac> lets see if that trashes it
<asac> hmm
<asac> i get
<asac> python client.py checkout
<asac> Executing command: ['hg', 'pull', '-R', './.']
<asac> pulling from http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/comm-1.9.1
<asac> searching for changes
<asac> no changes found
<asac> Executing command: ['hg', 'update', '-r', 'default', '-R', './.']
<asac> 287 files updated, 0 files merged, 29 files removed, 0 files unresolved
<asac> Updated to revision 13494ff7aba10934c51a9de5785adcd23caabef3.
<asac> Executing command: ['hg', 'clone', 'http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-1.9.1/', './mozilla']
<asac> requesting all changes
<asac> adding changesets
<asac> adding manifests
<asac> adding file changes
<asac> seems we need to pass the tag there too or something
<asac> fta: is there a way to refer to DEBIAN_TAG in the .conf file?
<asac> thats where we have that command
<asac> so yeah... .that trashes it
 * asac has to run to lunch ... will be back in 45 minutes (before the dooor is loocked
 * micahg now understands fta meant comm-1.9.1 and mozilla-1.9.1
<directhex> righty then, mozilla team. i need three bits of info. i got lost last time. 1) which package should be build-depended for mozilla plugin compilation in lucid (and if known, debian)? 2) which binary packages should be depended on (e.g. firefox|iceweasel)? 3) what is the correct folder to place plugins in for any browser in lucid (and debian if known) - this used to be xulrunner-addons/plugins/ but looking at the archive there
<directhex>  is less than zero adherence to this across different plugins.
<bdrung> asac: ^
<directhex> i mean, hell, gnash is just plain weird on this front - plugin installed in /usr/share/ubufox ?
<directhex> in my day share wasn't for arch-specific libs
 * micahg would think that's a bug...
<directhex> the most common behaviour seems to be brute force & ignorance
<directhex> e.g.:
<directhex> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/gtk-vnc-plugin.so
<directhex> /usr/lib/gtk-vnc/plugins/gtk-vnc-plugin.so
<directhex> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/gtk-vnc-plugin.so
<directhex> /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/gtk-vnc-plugin.so
<micahg> directhex: that's why a helper for plugins will be useful :)
<directhex> micahg, in the meantime, what would said helper point to? is there a policy document on this stuff (especially given how changeable it is between releases)?
<directhex> a helper also precludes backports
<directhex> unless the helper gets backported liberally
<micahg> directhex: it would be in mozilla-devscripts
<micahg> which might get backporte
<micahg> *backported
<micahg> directhex: I think /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins
<directhex> micahg, not parsed anymore on lucid. i tried.
<micahg> not parsed by what?
<directhex> firefox, for example
<micahg> right, that was a Q I had for asac :)
 * micahg forgot about that one
<directhex> and as far as a cure-all helper goes, feature freeze is in a fortnight
<micahg> usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins is the firefox plugin dir
<micahg> but I'm still not sure about where to put stuff since we're not building against FF, but xulrunner
<directhex> and non-firefox things? fennec, galeon, kazehakase, etc?
<micahg> those will build against xulrunner
<micahg> but be in universe
<micahg> directhex: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-new-firefox-support-model
<directhex> micahg, they might build against it, but where do the plugins go? will xulrunner-dev be updated to 1.9.2? will xulrunner-1.9.1-dev remain?
<directhex> from a plugin packaging perspective, i miss /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<directhex> everything loves mozilla/plugins
<micahg> directhex: we're not shipping -dev packages with ff
<micahg> directhex: Firefox will be changing major versions, that's why we can't build against it
<micahg> directhex: yes, xulrunner-dev is migrating to 1.9.2
 * micahg wonders if he should spend the weekend writing docs for everyone
<asac> micahg: i should blog about the current plan
<asac> plugins go to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ...
<asac> we still support the old firefox-addons location
<asac> plugins that ship alternatives go to /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/ too
<asac> so that ubufox can switch between them
<directhex> yes, please blog about it
<asac> fta: so ... do you have any clue? feels like we need somehow pass the tag to client.py
<asac> --comm-rev=COMM_REV
<asac> --mozilla-rev=MOZILLA_REV
<asac> i guess both need to get DEBIAN_TAG
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-05
<directhex> not forgetting to blog about a good firefox|iceweasel depends line while you're at it
<fta> asac, not sure, doesn't the py script contain those tags?
<asac> nope
<asac> seems they dont
<fta> asac, yep, but i don't see how to do that without breaking the dailies
<fta> MOZCLIENT_POSTCOCMD is just run in sh, but it doesn't accept env or arguments
<asac> fta: well ... default for DEBIAN_TAG should be "default"
<asac> for tbird
<asac> that seems to be what they use to get latests
<fta> i mean, MOZCLIENT_POSTCOCMD have to receive DEBIAN_TAG somehow, but it's not possible without tweaking do_post_co_commands in src/mozclient/lib/MozClient/VCS.pm
<asac> hmm
<asac> sucks
<asac> guess need to produce it manually then
<asac> for now
<micahg> asac: builders are busy, but I'm building locally
<micahg> asac: what's the proper way to remove a transitional package on upgrade?
 * ccheney thinks they aren't
<ccheney> upgrade manager might do it, of course i don't actually know for certain
 * ccheney imagines asac is out to dinner somewhere
<micahg> well, I don't want to provide a transitional package that should have been removed 3 releases ago
<micahg> but if somethings not done, problems will arise
<ccheney> an empty transitional package doesn't hurt anything, but yea asac might know better whenever he shows back up
 * ccheney thinks he is going to go to bed early tonight, ubuflu hit me :(
<micahg> k
<micahg> feel bettter ccheney
<ccheney> thanks
<micahg> asac: I'll be back in about an hour after my uploaded packages build...I forgot I need to make sure language selector can install stuff properly.
<micahg> asac: back yet?
<vish> micahg: hmm , maybe an offtopic quest >...  how to correct this , previously with sun-java , i used to launch an app using this >   /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.16/bin/javaws -localfile /home/vish/.java/deployment/cache/6.0/42/63426a6a-2ddaaf6c   ...   now that sun-java is gone, what should i replace the "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.16/bin/javaws" with ?
<micahg> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/javaws
<vish> there seems to be no such file :(
<micahg> you need to install openjdk-6-jre
<vish> ah..
 * vish tries
<micahg> asac: I have to get some sleep, I'll be back in 7 hrs.  I tested de and fr locally and they work, I wanted to try with language selector to install es to make sure nothing's broke
<micahg> TB locales package should be built in 15 minutes on LP
<BUGabundo> \0 morninguetto
<micahg> language selector isn't flexible
<Technoviking> Is there a non daily ppa build of Thunderbird 3?
<micahg> Technoviking: officially, not yet
<micahg> I have the same build as TB3.0 release branded as shredder in my PPA
<micahg> or something pretty close...
<Technoviking> micahg: what is its address?
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-beta
<micahg> for karmci
<micahg> *karmic
<Technoviking> thanks
<vish> micahg: hei , installing the -jre fixed it[facepalm] , many thanks :)
<micahg> vish: np
<micahg> asac: TB locales failed on hardy
<micahg> but everything seems fine for lucid
<micahg> asac: should xul192 changelog say Initial Upstream Release or New Upstream Release?
<asac> micahg: new upstream release
<asac> micahg: great. so i guess we need a manually build tarball?
<asac> (for tbird?)
<micahg> asac: k, I'm updating the changelog in head as well to 1.9.2 release
<micahg> asac: k, do I just pull upstream?
<asac> micahg: i can produce a tarball i guess
<micahg> asac: can we patch client.py before it runs?
<asac> let me check
<asac> hmm
<asac> micahg:  maybe we can write a wrapper or something ...
<micahg> we already run one script before that
<asac> which script are we running?
<micahg> the remove.binonly.sh
<micahg> in mozclient
<asac> yeah ... thats just removing binary and nonfree stuff
<micahg> asac: right, but maybe we can pass the tag in that script as well
<micahg> or patch client.py with the tag
<asac> where would we get the tag from?
<asac> afaiu we dont get the DEBIAN_TAG argument etc.
<micahg> asac: can we export it in debian/rules
<asac> i thought fta said we dont get any env there
<asac> we might wanna check
<asac> if we see env from rules we can write a wrapper script
<asac> that then calls client.py
<micahg> asac: there's a conf file in devscripts that runs client.py
<asac> yes
<asac> to produce tarball you can hack that locally
<micahg> asac: it's in package
<micahg> asac: can I look at client.py on mxr?
<asac> micahg: ?
 * micahg wanted to see that script
<asac> micahg: you can run python client.py --help
<asac> i think its:
<asac> comm-1.9.1$ ./client.py --help | pastebinit
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f491ce2ec
<asac> so i think we have to run:
<micahg> -venkman-rev ?
<asac> ./client.py --comm-rev=THUNDERBIRD_3_0_RELEASE --mozilla-rev=THUNDERBIRD_3_0_RELEASE
<asac> why venkman rev?
<micahg> nm
<asac> we dont include that i think+
<micahg> soryr
<micahg> I missed the others
<asac> np
<asac> yeah
<micahg> , I'll test
<asac> thx
<micahg> BTW, what to do about hardy tb-locales
<micahg> fix later?
<asac> yes.... later
<asac> what kind of brokeness is that?
<asac> missing md?
<micahg> asac: no, dh7
<micahg> dpkg-genchanges: failure: cannot read files list file: No such file or directory
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok
<asac> lets ignore that for now
<asac> why do we use dh7?
<asac> nevermind
<micahg> I tried with dh6
<asac> dh5 i thought was the version we used before
<micahg> I converted to dh_xul-ext from dh --with xul-ext and it didn't work
<asac> lets look into that later
<asac> not really urgent
<micahg> asac: we get debian tag, but it doesn't get the =3.0 aprt
<micahg> why do we need that?
 * asac_ reconnect
<micahg> (12:03:48 PM) micahg: asac: we get debian tag, but it doesn't get the =3.0 aprt
<micahg> (12:03:52 PM) micahg: why do we need that?
<asac> we dont need the =3.0
<asac> for client.py
<asac> so if we get DEBIAN_TAG we could use that
<asac> though it might break dailies
<asac> so we might want to somehow make DEBIAN_TAG default to "default"
<asac> anyway
<asac> just do it locally to get a tarball now
<asac> we can research with fta on a proper solution
<micahg> patches broke... :)
<micahg> I'm checking version.txt
<micahg> says 3.0 :)
<micahg> test building now :)
<micahg> asac: can;t I do that in the rules file?
<micahg> or in teh conf file
<micahg> bbiab
<asac> micahg: do what?
<micahg> asac: sorry, set DEBIAN_TAG to default if it's not set on the cli
<asac> we could screw mozclient and implement get-orig-source
<micahg> asac: no need IMHO
<asac> n our own ... not sure if thats what you suggested
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think thats good
<micahg> I just added DEBIAN_TAG to the tb.conf file for mozclient
<asac> e.g. trying to set DEBIAN_TAG
<asac> to default etc.
<micahg> and it works for 3.0
<micahg> I'm test buiilding 3.0 now locally
<micahg> and I pushed xul192 to my ppa since I had some trouble with pbuilder and mirros
<micahg> I'll be back in a half hour
<asac> kk
<fta> <micahg> I just added DEBIAN_TAG to the tb.conf file for mozclient <= sounds weird to me
<micahg> fta: http://pastebin.com/f5ab05c4e
<fta> so it will break the dailies
<fta> also, DEBIAN_TAG is x=y, it won't work
<micahg> fta: right, so maybe if we check DEBIAN_TAG in the rules file, and set it if it's not set, it'll work?
<fta> $ echo blah --comm-rev=$(echo ${DEBIAN_TAG:-default} | cut -d= -f1)
<fta> blah --comm-rev=default
<fta> $ DEBIAN_TAG=foo=bar
<fta> $ echo blah --comm-rev=$(echo ${DEBIAN_TAG:-default} | cut -d= -f1)
<fta> blah --comm-rev=foo
<fta> $
<fta> micahg, asac ^^
<micahg> fta: I'm testing now
<micahg> fta: is the last part needed?
<fta> our DEBIAN_TAG is like TAG=version, and i assume --comm-rev=TAG=version wont work, so the cut is needed
<micahg> I'm wondering if TAG=version is necessary though?
<fta> it is
<fta> DEBIAN=FIREFOX_3_5rc3_RELEASE=3.5~rc3
<micahg> wfm without it to generate the tarball
<micahg> ah, that's where it'll get messy
<micahg> I managed to get the TB3 release tarball w/out it
<fta> because it's a simple version, but you need to cover all cases
<micahg> it generates teh version from version-191.txt
<micahg> k, so, I'll add the cut then
<micahg> ah, I see the problem
<micahg> this is what was generated by default thunderbird_3.0.2+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<micahg> fta: do you just run ./debian/get-orig-source for the dailies?
<fta> yes
<fta> plus LOCAL_BRANCH=foo if provided
<micahg> fta: it seems that 3.1 is pulling 3.2 alreayd
<fta> the bot will reject it then
<fta> because of vpattern
<micahg> yep, it does
<micahg> I'll have to look at that sometime soon to get those building again
<micahg> seems that TB 3.0 doesn't want to build on karmic...
<micahg> fta: it ignores the parameter
<micahg> for dailies
<charbel> hi
<charbel> i need ur help
<flask-> If you ask your question, someone will hopefully respond
<charbel> i installed ubuntu 2 days ago and now i'm connected to the internet but firefox is not opening websites it only opens google.com
<micahg> charbel: you can't go to anyother site?
<charbel> no
<charbel> just google.com is opening
<charbel> and nothing else
<micahg> charbel: can you ping anything else?
<charbel> no
<micahg> charbel: can you ping google.com?
<charbel> what do u mean by ping google.com ?
<micahg> charbel: from a terminal: ping google.com
<charbel> i donno how i'm new to ubuntu :)
<micahg> charbel: Accessories -> Terminal
<charbel> ok
<charbel> and ?
<micahg> type: ping google.com
<micahg> then enter
<micahg> charbel: are you chatting on the same computer?
<charbel> no
<micahg> k
<charbel> i'm using another pc with OS windows
<micahg> did the ping show anything?
<micahg> charbel: I have to go
<micahg> try #ubuntu as my guess is it's not the browser
<charbel> yes it shows
<micahg> k, try ping yahoo.com
<charbel> yes it shows
<micahg> do you have another browser installed?
<charbel> no
<charbel> just firefox
<micahg> charbel: I'll be back Sat night if no one else can help
<charbel> ok thank u
<micahg> charbel: BTW, I'm in CST
<micahg> UTC -0600
<fta> BUGabundo, could you plz file a bug for ch loosing password, upstream is not aware of the problem
<BUGabundo> once I can reproduce it clearly I'll
<BUGabundo> don't like to file bugs that are just close, with can't reproduce
<BUGabundo> haven't happen to me with v5
<BUGabundo> don't you agree fta?
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: latest trunk http://paste.ubuntu.com/369783/
<fta> Preparing to replace mozilla-devscripts 0.20~umd9 (using .../mozilla-devscripts_0.21~umd10_all.deb) ...
<fta> funny, the bot has a bug
<micahg> asac: should I push TB up?
<micahg> I have a new tarball
<micahg> I'm testing the package now
 * micahg loves debuild -nc :)
<sebner> -nc    Do not clean the source tree
<sebner> hmm
<sebner> micahg: wondering ...
<micahg> sebner: good for quick debian dir fixes :)
<sebner> heh
<micahg> like having a bad .postinst file :)
<lovinglinux> Hi, I was oriented by a forum moderator to contact you guys. I would appreciate if you have to time to look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398857. I have already sent an e-mail to Canonical Trademark team, but I would like to cover all bases.
<micahg> asac: I missed the branding :(
<micahg> asac: I have to go :(
<micahg> I'll finish this  Sat night (hopefully this is really it )
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-06
<mbana> i don't know what to say about the state of firefox on linx
<mbana> firstly
<mbana> the new jit doesn't work on 64bitm achines
<mbana> can't get the 32bit ver. working on 64bit machine
<mbana> fonts are terrible
<mbana> the whole browsing experienced has deteriorated badly
<mbana> what ver. of FF is going to be in the the LTS release?
<ccheney> anyone know if someone is working on getting chrome bookmark sync working with firefox (the same data)?
<crimsun> mbana: the next LTS release is the current development one, 10.04, which will have 3.6
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> I see there is alpha 2 of Firefox 3.7
<Milos_SD> and still it freezes with flash on a page... only workaroung is to set: dom.ipc.plugins.enabled to false
<mbana> crimsun:
<mbana> there's no point in releasing 3.6 with the lts release
<mbana> the fonts are broken
<Tallken> hey, I have random crashes on Firefox 3.6; I'd blame it on an update which came out in the last one or two weeks before the official release but it's just one of those impressions a guy has but can't prove... suggestions? GDB or something until it hangs and then do something which I hope will be documented somewhere?
<Tallken> BUGabundo, my Firefox 3.6 has no  ipc.something
<BUGabundo> strange Tallken
<BUGabundo> what distro version ?
<BUGabundo> $ firefox -g
<BUGabundo> with gdb packags installed should get you a nice trace
<Tallken> it hangs, doesn't crash, how do I tell gdb it hanged?
<Tallken> BUGabundo, mozilla PPA, package Firefox-3.5 which is actually Firefox-3.6
<BUGabundo> ctr+c or ctr+z
<BUGabundo> Tallken: no, what ubuntu version ?
<mahfouz> "firefox" is firefox-3.6
<mahfouz> but firefox-3.5 is what it is
<mahfouz> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Tallken> Namoroka 3.6.2pre
<Tallken> BUGabundo, 9.10
<BUGabundo> Tallken: so your prob is from PPA?
<BUGabundo> if you use archive or stable ppa does it work fine ?
<Tallken> hum... disregard my first statement
<Tallken> BUGabundo, at the moment I'm not sure
<Tallken> I should have told "I'd blame it on an update which came out in the last one or two weeks before the official release but it's just one of those impressions a guy has but can't prove..." I should have used as a global time scale and not on a Firefox level
<Tallken> cause around that time Namoroka started hanging more
<Tallken> and went to Firefox-3.5 and it hanged as well
<Tallken> but had addons so thought it was related
<Tallken> so I confused myself
<Tallken> so, disregard my first statement
<Tallken> still, any advice about GDB would be nice :)
<BUGabundo> Tallken: $ apt-cache policy firefox | pastebinit
<Tallken> BUGabundo, http://pastebin.com/m32413f13
<BUGabundo>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<BUGabundo> weirds Tallken
<BUGabundo> your package isn't in any place :\
<BUGabundo>         500 http://ftp.dei.uc.pt karmic-updates/main Packages
<BUGabundo> es tuga?
<Tallken> ya :p
<BUGabundo> MUAUAUA firefox 3.7a2 came out and broke all my addons :(
<crimsun> mbana: is there a bug report open on that?
<crimsun> mbana: also, "there's no point" is counterproductive. Why not help fix it?
<kbrosnan> anyone with broken extensions on the trunk, please remember http://www.oxymoronical.com/blog/2009/11/Changing-the-checkCompatibility-preference
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-07
<micahg> asac: around?
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<micahg> jdstrand: can I get 2 USN #s for Firefox 3.0.18 and Firefox 3.5.8, if  you can't do it till tomorrow, that's fine...
<mbana> yes
<mbana> sorry
<mbana> crimsun:
<mbana> i strongly suggest that u don't push 3.6 for the LTS release
<mbana> people will complain a lot
<mbana> about the font
<mbana> you might also want to to a ver. of amd64 that has the new jit engine, cause older versions didn't
 * BUGabundo teachs mbana to write everything in a single line
<mbana> i hope you all agree
<micahg> mbana: it'll be fixed before release
 * micahg wonders why people don't pay attention to milestones
 * cwillu got his mcdonalds home while it was still warm!  \o/
 * cwillu is eating mcdonalds :(
<cwillu> mbana, are you seriously filing bugs in an offtopic channel and thinking that it'll make any difference? :p
<cwillu> bah, I clicked on the wrong channel
<cwillu> I really need to stop doing that
<mbana> huh
<cwillu> mbana, thought this was #ubuntu-offtopic
<cwillu> hence the offtopic chatter
<cwillu> but that said, launchpad is a better place for bug reports/requests
<fta> kenvandine, gwibber still broken here :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/371201/
<BUGabundo> wfm fta
<fta> BUGabundo, as i said, i don't use U1.. not sure it's related
<BUGabundo> let me pull trunk
<BUGabundo> I don't either
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> trunk fails
<BUGabundo> two revisions ago it was fine
<joelinux> micahg: I updated my seamonkey branch
<micahg> joelinux: k
<micahg> joelinux: we figured out that comm-191 needs  to have DEBIAN_TAG passed in mozclient
<micahg> joelinux: look here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~micahg/thunderbird/thunderbird.head.TB3-separate_commits/revision/124
<joelinux> I pulled the get_source stuff out and it's using uscan instead of the who hg stuff
<micahg> joelinux: that won't work for the official dailes or packages
<micahg> please use mozclient
<joelinux> But, 1.1.17 uses uscan. I didn't think seamonkey really needs dailes.
<joelinux> I also tried that change you requested for the startup and password change. Not really a good option to set to false.
<micahg> yes, but 2.0 is set to use mozclient from m-dev
<micahg> mozilla-devscripts
<micahg> it needs to be moved in package and modified like I did thunderbird 3
<joelinux> ok. I don't know the mozdevscripts, so someone should do that.
<joelinux> setting signon.startup.prompt causes the browser to ask for the password for each email account once the home page is displayed.
<joelinux> setting to false.
<micahg> fta: I seem to be missing something simple with the profile migrator, do you have time to take a look at something?
<micahg> BUGabundo: did my identi.ca test work?
<BUGabundo> he?
<BUGabundo> wasn't here
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> checkinh
<BUGabundo> micahg: yes
<micahg> BUGabundo: can you reply?  I want to see if I get it in Pidgin
<BUGabundo> micahg: that's what I'm using too
<micahg> yep :)
<BUGabundo> I did reply
<micahg> cool, I just got it
<BUGabundo> (02/07/2010 08:50:59 PM) bugabundo: @micahg yes * rt
<micahg> BUGabundo: so subscriptions I still need to login to see or will those come in to mbplugin also?
<BUGabundo> ehn?
<micahg> in order to see what others are posting...what's the most efficient way?
<BUGabundo> sub to ppl you like
<BUGabundo> sub to a few groups
<BUGabundo> brb
<sebner> micahg: btw, how is TB3 coming along? =)
<micahg> sebner: basically done...just need to fix the migrator
<sebner> micahg: nice to hear :)
<BUGabundo> back. seems my router doesn't like rain
<micahg> BUGabundo: an idea how long it takes posts from pidgin to post to identi.ca?
<BUGabundo> <1sec
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> so if I posted an it's not there, it was too long?
<BUGabundo> bot nothing from you
<BUGabundo> got those?
<micahg> BUGabundo: yep
<micahg> I just wish that the mbplugin would tell me I hit the 140 char limit
 * micahg needs a pidgin plugin for URL shortening now...
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> I was under the idea it did
<BUGabundo> cause MINE does
<micahg> I found a plugin that shows me how many chars I'm at now :)(
<BUGabundo> well µblogp does that!
 * micahg is getting the hang of this...
<BUGabundo> ahh and you joined !pidgin too
<BUGabundo> you need to be in a group to post to a group
<micahg> :D
<micahg> good to know
 * micahg is in 12 groups
<BUGabundo> you could watch the timeline
<BUGabundo> and get a few new users
<BUGabundo> or check Context and learn about other ppl
<BUGabundo> go slow...
<BUGabundo> its my advice
<BUGabundo> way to many, and you get tired really quickly
<BUGabundo> having a tab blinking every half sec makes you crazy
<micahg> k, i'm not going to spend too much time on it, but it's good to know I can get quick feedback from random people :)
<BUGabundo> that's why I moved from XMPP to µblogp
<BUGabundo> also there's a MUC identicat
<BUGabundo> much nicer to use
<BUGabundo> nick autocomplete, and stuff
<BUGabundo> from the guys that make prosody
<BUGabundo> micahg: gwibber has short url
<BUGabundo> +support
<BUGabundo> if possible always try to keep context!
<BUGabundo> I wish someone would patch µblogp to do it right! are you interessted?
<micahg> BUGabundo: yeah, but I run enough programs already, that's why I use pidgin for IRC as well
<micahg> BUGabundo: file a bug :)
<BUGabundo> its tehre
<micahg> k
<BUGabundo> do you think I would let that go ?
<BUGabundo> ahah
<micahg> BUGabundo: can you subscribe me then?
<BUGabundo> sometimes I think you don't know me :D
<BUGabundo> sec
 * micahg forgets who he's talking to sometimes :)
<BUGabundo> http://code.google.com/p/microblog-purple/issues/detail?id=90&q=replies
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-31
<gnomefreak> is it known that ctrl+alt++ does not work in chromeium or firefox
<micahg> gnomefreak: what should they do?
<gnomefreak> micahg: zoom
<micahg> gnomefreak: no ALT in FF
<gnomefreak> micahg: what about chrome?
 * micahg checks quick
<gnomefreak> ahhhh no alt
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks, not sure why i was remembering alt
<micahg> same as FF
<gnomefreak> well it make everything but the font bigger
<micahg> makes the text bigger for me, could be some pages aren't made to scale
<gnomefreak> yeah it was the site i was on. any other site i just tried made text bigger
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, any site that's not like that, will fail any accessibility test
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ok the 465 is supported but it does not list the 460 in supported nor legacy however the 460 go is listed under legacy
<gnomefreak> please tell me i didnt spend $200 on an unsupported card
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'd suggest going to nvidia's site and seeing which version driver is the current one for your model
<gnomefreak> that would mean i need to know what driver nvidia-current is as well
<gnomefreak> found it
<gnomefreak> ok now nvidia site
<gnomefreak> here is the list of supported and legacy drivers i am referring to http://paste.ubuntu.com/560569/ i also dont see galaxy cards
<micahg> meh, I just plug in the model # and let it tell me which driver to use
<gnomefreak> it looks like the 258 series driver
<gnomefreak> Version:
<gnomefreak> 258.96 WHQL
 * micahg would guess that 260 would work then, but you can ask in #ubuntu-x to be sure
<gnomefreak> im betting it is supported because it says they released the 460 in july of 2010. its kind of sad that a 6 month old driver is ~$200
 * gnomefreak wonders if the ati card is worth running
<micahg> chrisccoulson: good morning
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg, how are you?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: fine
<micahg> chrisccoulson: janimo gave us the Thunderbird fix for breakpad, do you have time to throw it up? (alpha 2 freezes late tonight or early tomorrow) otherwise, I'll get to it before the freeze
<chrisccoulson> i don't mind, i can probably look at it later, but i'm trying to get moonlight SRU's sorted first
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, well, it's good that we know the root cause of that now
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm glad too. it's a shame that moonlight takes ages to build though.
<chrisccoulson> it's really time consuming testing the builds ;)
<micahg> like everything else we work on :-/
<chrisccoulson> heh
<micahg> I have thunderbird-locales ready for natty, I'll upload shortly, I'll clean up the packaging sometime next month
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<fta> hi
<fta> chrisccoulson, do you have the crash fix for moonlight?
<chrisccoulson> fta - uploaded to natty already (i just renamed the conflicting symbol)
<chrisccoulson> i'm just doing the SRU's for karmic - maverick now
<fta> chrisccoulson, excellent
<micahg> cool, I wonder if that fixes the issues I had with gluezilla as well :)
<fta> does it work?
<micahg> or is this only in the plugin?
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, it's working here (well, it doesn't crash now) :)
<fta> good
<fta> hidding the symbol is probably the real fix, but renaming it is good enough for now
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i didn't really want to mess around with symbol visibility for a SRU
 * micahg guesses that fta means namespacing WRT hiding which is what upstream did IIRC
<fta> by hiding, i meant not exporting
<fta> plugins should not export those stuff
<micahg> ah
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not exporting it is the proper fix, but renaming it is easiest for an SRU
<chrisccoulson> and the symbol has gone away in moonlight 2.4 anyway
<fta> sure
<fta> gasp, i totally broke my translations exporter
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, why do people keep reporting bugs like bug 710744 against firefox
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 710744 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "after installing PAE kernel NVIDIA driver does not work - no GUI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710744
<chrisccoulson> there's not even a menu entry for them to report a bug from firefox anymore
<chrisccoulson> oh, it got reassigned already
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, it's not actually possible to not export that symbol anyway :/
<chrisccoulson> it's in another library loaded by the browser plugin
<fta> chrisccoulson, hm, maybe it's possible to hide it from icetea, to avoid newer conflicts
<fta> gasp, my adsl connection sucks. I've been offline for 1h1/2
<fta> chrisccoulson, are you using unity on your big screens?
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, i am
<fta> chrisccoulson, can you open an xterm?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i'm not connected to me external screen atm. unfortunately, i get bug 710625 when i do that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 710625 in linux "Oops in intel_tv_detect when docking laptop, or starting X with it already docked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710625
<fta> doh
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm hanging off the edge of my desk now where there's a tiny bit of space ;)
<fta> half of my windows are usually xterms, can't even use 1 on unity
<chrisccoulson> fta - what happens with xterm on unity?
<chrisccoulson> actually, i couldn't even get more than 1 window to open
<chrisccoulson> how did you manage that? :)
<fta> bug 692463
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692463 in unity "xterms broken in unity" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692463
<fta> no one seems to care about that
<chrisccoulson> oh, i wonder why i don't get that issue too :/
<fta> i can reproduce everywhere
<fta> gnome terminal is ok, but slower and bigger
<gnomefreak> anyone else notice that ambience is gone in natty,gnome
<gnomefreak> see http://img141.imageshack.us/f/themeissue.png/ for the theme issue
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, it just looks like g-s-d isn't running
<chrisccoulson> (or crashed)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: it happened during this mornings updates, however this morning was first time i updated since ayatana bug so not sure what did it. is there a way to find out why it isnt starting, i will see if it is in ps aux but i get the feeling that will not help
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: 1000      1099  0.1  1.5  53468  3868 ?        Sl   14:23   0:01 /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon?
<gnomefreak> its running if that is what you meant
<gnomefreak> im using classic desktop but that shouldnt have any effect on this
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you think you'll be able to do the thunderbird upload or should I try to do it?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i can get it done
<micahg> chrisccoulson: awesome, thanks
<gnomefreak> i cant win today, at this rate i wont have time to eat
<gnomefreak> dell tech support guy tells me the video card i have will work but everything is wrong
<BUGabundo> o/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there's some good news, eclipse has added webkit support in 3.6 and in 3.7 it will be the default, we might still need xulrunner for some things though (i.e. someone explicitly uses it) but that drops it to recommends or even suggests :)
<chrisccoulson> cool! unfortunately, swt-gtk will still hold it in main, even though everything that uses it is in universe :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what do we need that in main for?
<chrisccoulson> other parts of it are used by other things in main
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: create a new source package
<chrisccoulson> i can't remember off the top of my head though
<micahg> yeah, a new source seems to be the fix du jour
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-01
<micahg> fta: is there a reason why chromium build-deps on g++-4.3 | g++-4.2 instead of the default?
<magcius> huh
<magcius> was firefox reverted recently
<chrisccoulson> reverted?
<chrisccoulson> i don't think so
<magcius> OK.
<chrisccoulson> actually, i know it wasn't :)
<chrisccoulson> how come?
<magcius> hold on, let me check something
<magcius> there was a bug that was fixed and now it's back
<magcius> I just want to check
<chrisccoulson> oh?
<magcius> Yeah, looks like it's an environment thing.
<magcius> The most annoying bug for me is that if you're not under a compositor, all the text and graphics look like shit when you grab them
<magcius> I guess it's due to the lack of a proper alpha channel on a window without compositing then.
<magcius> you could stick in a metacity-specific hack for the RGBA stuff that the use there.
<chrisccoulson> probably. i've not tried that though, i haven't used a WM without a compositor for ages ;)
<magcius> what do yo uuse?
<chrisccoulson> compiz
<magcius> OK.
<chrisccoulson> i don't have much choice really, as i need it to run unity ;)
<magcius> isn't unity mutter-based?
 * magcius doesn't run unity
<chrisccoulson> it used to be, but it is a compiz plugin now
<magcius> huh, OK.
<magcius> why the port?
<chrisccoulson> i think they had a lot of issues with the mutter version
<chrisccoulson> i never used that though
<magcius> "issues"?
<magcius> things they didn't file bugs for, I presume?
<chrisccoulson> i've no idea ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I asked the Xubuntu team for help testing tb-locales last week, but I guess I didn't get any takers
<fta> grr, googlearth crashes, in flash, itself in libgdk_pixbuf
<fta> chrisccoulson, reading #u-d, i wonder if i should reboot after the last upgrade..
<fta> probably not..
<chrisccoulson> fta - make sure you get the downgraded glew that bryce just uploaded ;)
<fta> i'm not using unity
<chrisccoulson> fta - you're probably ok then
<fta> seems alpha2 will be in a bad shape
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's not good right now
<chrisccoulson> my machine has gone from ok to barely usable in a couple of days
<micahg> fta: did you see my note earlier about g++-4.3?
<fta> micahg, nope
<micahg> micahg: fta: is there a reason why chromium build-deps on g++-4.3 | g++-4.2 instead of the default?
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, this corruption in xchat is driving me crazy
<chrisccoulson> it's difficult to work out what people are writing
<micahg> pidgin FTW :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - graphics drivers ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if pidgin would be any better
<fta> micahg, hm, i don't remember.. hardy, or maybe gcc-4.4. i should check my logs
<micahg> fta: hardy is gcc-4.3 I think
<micahg> no, 4.2
<micahg> fta: but I'm more concerned with natty ATM
<micahg> we're looking to drop gcc-4.3 from natty
<fta> AVOID_GCC_44 := 0
<fta> so it's using the default gcc
<micahg> ok, can we drop the build dep on 4.3 and 4.2 in natty then?
<fta> at some point 4.4 made ch snap a lot, so i needed 4.3, but hardy doesn't have it, hence the | 4.2
<fta> i guess it's fine now
<fta> i will drop it for the ppa, and if it's fine, drop it from the next stable
<micahg> fta: ok, 4.5 is the default for natty
<fta> i know
<micahg> fta: great, thanks, do you have an ETA for that?
<fta> ppa, minutes
<fta> stable, days
<micahg> cool, thanks
<fta> i wanted to clean-up the packaging once i dropped hardy and karmic
<micahg> I know the feeling :)
<micahg> after chromium, there are ~6 apps left with build/binary deps on gcc-43
<fta> hm, i still have workarounds for 4.4 and 4.5
<fta> micahg, done in the dailies. let's see if it still builds everywhere
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-02
<micahg> chrisccoulson: good morning, did you see this? http://mozillalabs.com/blog/2011/02/prism-is-now-chromeless/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not yet
<chrisccoulson> nice!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: heh, ok, I haven't dug into the details yet, I wanted to talk to upstream about migration paths
<chrisccoulson> my list of things to get in the archive is growing ;)
<chrisccoulson> i was going to get profilemanager in at some point, i wanted to have a play around with that
<chrisccoulson> and now this ;)
<dupondje> Somebody could help me ? :) Firefox is moving places.sqlite to places.sqlite.corrupted like every 2/3 reboots
<dupondje> :(
<dupondje> renaming it again fixes it ...
<bdrung> bdmurray: all FF extension that do not need to be compiled were removed from natty
<micahg> dupondje: is firefox crashing on reboot?
<bdmurray> bdrung: ah, that explains it thanks!
<dupondje> micahg: nope, it works fine, just places seems to get broken sometimes :
<dupondje> :(
<micahg> dupondje: mozilla 623489
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 623489 in Places "When a corrupt Places database is replaced, try to save and restore history" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=623489
<dupondje> mmm ok :)
<bdrung> bdmurray: i have uploaded greasemonkey to https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/xul-ext
<bdrung> bdmurray: and i doubt that chrisccoulson will be happy about reintroducing greasemonky again
<bdmurray> bdrung: okay, I wasn't aware of firefox extensions being removed from natty
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray, we decided at the sprint that there's no reason for them to be in the archive really, and they're going to be a nightmare to maintain when we get quarterly firefox releases
<bdrung> bdmurray: that's why we created https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/xul-ext
<chrisccoulson> (updating all extensions across 4-5 stable releases every few months)
<bdmurray> sure it makes sense to me its just that nobody told me
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. it wasn't something we announced really, we just went ahead and did it ;)
<chrisccoulson> or, rather, pitti did that ;)
 * bdrung disagrees, but can live with the ppa
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - you didn't endure the nightmare of the firefox 3.6 rollout to all of our releases ;)
<bdrung> that may explain my different opinion
<micahg> pushing out 4.0 will be fun :-/
<micahg> or rather 4.x
<micahg> won't be nearly as bad as 3.6 since we dropped most of the extensions with Lucid
<BUGabundo> o/
<fta> micahg, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2237901
<micahg> fta: wow
 * micahg will go ask for help
<LLStarks> i hate mozilla.
<LLStarks> that new test pilot is crippling firefox performance
 * micahg still doesn't have it
<LLStarks> https://testpilot.mozillalabs.com/testcases/secure-sites-compatibility.html
<LLStarks> **** this. i'm turning off user studies.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-03
<zeta-> Where can I find out which hardware/drivers are needed for webgl? I have Intel 945GME :-)
<zeta-> That was meant to be :-(
<chrisccoulson> fta / micahg - if either of you have any time for SRU verification, moonlight needs testing on all releases
<chrisccoulson> i can't really verify that myself ;)
<greg-g> heya all, I think I've found an odd bug with Fx4b10 (from the mozillateam ppa) and this webpage: http://2011.beercamp.com/
<greg-g> basically, if you go there, scroll all the way in (scroll up to zoom in) and start scrolling back out, it crashes gnome
<greg-g> being that it is just CSS, that shouldn't happen
<micahg> greg-g: sounds like a video driver bug
<greg-g> hmmm
 * greg-g tests epiphany
<greg-g> well would you look at that :)
<greg-g> report it against xorg then, I assume?
<micahg> greg-g: yeah, that's probably a good start
<chrisccoulson> yeah, ffox crashing X almost certainly isn't a ffox bug ;)
<fta> jdstrand, yt?
<jdstrand> fta: hey
<fta> jdstrand, fyi, new security update of chromium expected in the next few days (v9, so it's also a major update)
<jdstrand> fta: ack
<fta> jdstrand, pm
<fta> jdstrand: ch9 has been released, i'm almost done with it but because the translations regressed (because of a launchpad change), i'll wait for tomorrow's lp translations export to generate the tarball with hopefully the proper translations
<jdstrand> fta: ack
<fta> jdstrand, i mean, i've updated my l10n script to workaround the lp translation mess. i think it's good enough now (i'm testing right now), but as the lp export happens only once a day (6~7am utc), i'll know only tomorrow
<fta> if it takes too long, i can generate the tarball manually
<fta> bug 712655
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 712655 in chromium-browser "8.0.552.237 -> 9.0.597.84 upgrade" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712655
<jdstrand> fta: thanks
<fta> grrr, it takes 30min to replay a month worth of revisions of the daily lp translation exports
<fta> it's huge
<fta> jdstrand, I forgot to mention, upstream also bumped: the codecs, gyp and libvpx
<fta> gyp is not mandatory here
<fta> libvpx, they use 0.9.5xxx (which we have in natty), but iirc, our old 0.9.2 may still work (it will break v10 though, the api changed)
<jdstrand> fta: meh. we have 0.9.2 in lucid and maverick. did v10 work before?
<jdstrand> the codecs are not a problem
<fta> jdstrand, this upgrade is v8->v9. it may still work with 0.9.2 (to be confirmed), but i know for sure that v10 needs 0.9.5
<jdstrand> oh, I see, I misunderstood
<fta> so we'll have to deal with this issue eventually
 * micahg cries
<micahg> not too bad
<jdstrand> well, not too much uses libvpx in the archive iirc
<micahg> libavcodec52
<jdstrand> certainly not in lucid, which we added after release
<micahg> in maverick at least
<jdstrand> hmm, yeah
<fta> if we do it this time, we'll be in sync with upstream
<fta> otherwise, in 6 weeks
<fta> still pre-natty
<fta> hopefully
<jdstrand> I'm inclined to keep 0.9.2 now, if it works
<jdstrand> if not, then we'll have to deal
<fta> it's possible to  test right now, the -beta ppa has everything already
<fta> i don't have any lucid left here :P
<fta> anyone for a quick test? :)
<fta> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta
<jdstrand> fta: I can try, I was on the phone
<fta> i just realized the codecs in there is a bit older than the one upstream ships with v9
<Dimmuxx> will h264 still remain in -extra for chromium after h264 is removed from chrome?
<micahg> Dimmuxx: no, it's I believe it's being removed in both
<Dimmuxx> okay so no browser in linux will support h264 then :/
<micahg> Dimmuxx: right, but if Firefox ever gets gstreamer backend support, it could
<Dimmuxx> micahg: I guess but isn't that just for fennec?
<micahg> Dimmuxx: I didn't think so
<Dimmuxx> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422540
<ubot2> Dimmuxx: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Mozilla: The read operation timed out (http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/xml.cgi?id=422540)
<micahg> no, it's in core
<micahg> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422540#c231
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 422540 in Video/Audio "GStreamer backend for HTML5 video element" [Enhancement,Assigned]
<Dimmuxx> yeah I saw that but it just says that they might do it and if it's added will the ubuntu builds be built with it?
<micahg> Dimmuxx: TBD
<micahg> not having h.264 support anywhere might be a good reason, but then again, we really don't want to push h.264
<fta> Dimmuxx, until there's a good reason to diverge, i'll keep following the google choices for chromium.
<fta> -extra will stay, it does mp3 and aac iirc
<fta> jdstrand, i've updated the -beta ppa with the codecs expected by v9, and it's using vpx 0.9.2 (except on natty)
<jdstrand> fta: sweet, thanks. had yet another phone call
<jdstrand> not sure why I am so popular lately :P
<fta> :)
<LLStarks> hey chrisccoulson, will the new gnome-panel support firefox menus?
<chrisccoulson> new gnome-panel?
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, do you mean unity?
<chrisccoulson> if so, the answer is yes
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, https://code.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-04
<LLStarks> no. gnome-panel.
<chrisccoulson> why would gnome-panel support it? it doesn't have a menubar
<LLStarks> the new panel has globlal menus for everything else.
<LLStarks> why not firefox in classic mode?
<fta> ?
<LLStarks> screenshot time
<chrisccoulson> oh, it's probably using one of the indicator-applets to display it. has that been added by default now?
<chrisccoulson> if so, it should support it, but i've got no idea if it will work or not
<LLStarks> http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/53/globalmenu2.png
<LLStarks> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/8161/globalmenu.png
<LLStarks> as of 2 or 3 days ago
<chrisccoulson> yes, it should work
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/Screenshot_011.png
<LLStarks> yeah, but that's unity
<chrisccoulson> it uses the same protocol
<chrisccoulson> it's not in natty yet, which is why you don't see it ;)
<chrisccoulson> but the indicator-applet in the gnome-panel might need a patch to make it work properly anyway
<chrisccoulson> i've no idea though, it's not something i've ever tested
<LLStarks> ah, okay
<LLStarks> thanks
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, there is a PPA though: https://launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+archive/ppa
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to upload a new version later with some crash fixes in
<LLStarks> works. nice.
<LLStarks> no go for thunderbird though.
<LLStarks> as expected..
<chrisccoulson> no, that's deliberate for now
<chrisccoulson> there was a crash on startup affecting people with lightning installed
<chrisccoulson> and it requires a separate build anyway (ie, it will be a separate package)
<LLStarks> haven't experienced that, but tb still can't be used as a preferred app
<LLStarks> or open links properly
<chrisccoulson> right, that's something else i'm looking at ;)
<LLStarks> i'm not too fond of the new panel, but at least all my prefs/admin stuff is in easy reach.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it looks a bit strange, but then, i'm used to having the titlebar merged in to the panel now ;)
<chrisccoulson> that is cool!
<chrisccoulson> especially for maximized terminal windows
<fta> chrisccoulson, yep, but it's totally uncool for unmaximized windows in follow focus mode :P
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i ended up just disabling focus-follows-mouse
<chrisccoulson> i've just accepted that it probably isn't really ever going to work in unity, unfortunately ;)
<chrisccoulson> ok, probably a good time to upload another build of globalmenu-extension, before i break it
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey.  :)
<chrisccoulson> it's pretty low traffic in here btw. we need more people to hang out in here ;)
<m_conley> done and done
<chrisccoulson> excellent!
<chrisccoulson> fta - did you resolve your xterm issue?
<fta> chrisccoulson, nope :( that's why i'm using classic mode
<chrisccoulson> :(
<chrisccoulson> unity is driving me crazy at the moment
<chrisccoulson> it seems that me and seb are the only people on the desktop team who can recreate all these issues at will
<chrisccoulson> people on the dx team aren't seeing them :/
<chrisccoulson> like windows not getting mapped when they are opened
<chrisccoulson> at least the duplicated items in the messaging menu should be fixed now ;)
<fta> it's not fixed here
<fta> unless i really need to kill everything :P
<fta> (other than indicator-messages-service & gnome-panel)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm...globalmenu-extension has stopped working for me on Firefox 4b10...
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, that's not good
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: is that just on my end, or are you seeing that too?
<chrisccoulson> it's still working here, but i'm not using the latest commits i just pushed ;)
<chrisccoulson> it could be a unity bug ;)
<m_conley> The Error Console is complaining that Cc['@canonical.com/globalmenu-loader;1'] is undefined.
<m_conley> so it sounds like it can't find the component.  :/
<m_conley> still works in TB though - nice job on the throbber, etc.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<chrisccoulson> you're not running a version build with thunderbird, inside firefox are you?
<m_conley> ah, that'd be it
<m_conley> good call.  :)
<chrisccoulson> that's the downsides of trying to get it to work in 2 different gecko versions ;)
<chrisccoulson> **downside
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: an update - we're wiping out the global throbber in TB.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I just demo'd your latest, and everybody's happy, but I think we're gonna drop the global throbber entirely.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, i think it's already gone hasn't it? (or, at least, not on the default menubar)
<m_conley> mmhmm - they've been moved to tabs, I believe.  That's the direction it's going, anyhow.
<chrisccoulson> oh, you demo'd it? who saw it? :)
<m_conley> David Ascher, Blake Winton, a few others.  :)  Like...10 second demo.  "Here it is off.  Here it is on."
<m_conley> but they dig.  :)
<chrisccoulson> excellent, that's good to hear :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: all good, sorry, just answered me own question.  :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i've uploaded a new version to https://launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+archive/ppa now
<chrisccoulson> with a thunderbird build too
<m_conley> hey, awesome, thanks - taking a look now. :)
<chrisccoulson> it hasn't finished building yet, and the thunderbird package also depends on the thunderbird build i've just uploaded too
<chrisccoulson> (which won't be published for another 3 hours or so)
<m_conley> alright, cool
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, it depends on this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/3.1.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu4
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why did you break that out into its own folder?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - what do you mean?
<micahg> tb addons vs addons in general
<micahg> not complaining, just curious
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i want a stable system folder for installing thunderbird-specific addons
<chrisccoulson> (ie, i don't want to install in /usr/lib/mozilla, because there are going to be multiple builds of the same extension, with the same extension ID)
<micahg> ah, one version for the 1.9.2 branch and one for 2.0?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i've now got an icon protruding from my dock in unity
<chrisccoulson> it's just one thing after another!
<chrisccoulson> ok, fixed by restarting compiz :)
 * chrisccoulson must remember to do prepare the b11 update tomorrow
<LLStarks> chrisccoulson, figured i'd let you know that the addon tab crashes firefox-globalmenu
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, what arch are you on?
<LLStarks> i386
<chrisccoulson> ah, that sucks
<chrisccoulson> if you were on amd64, i could give you a build of a version which has some crash fixes in
<chrisccoulson> (and with debug symbols too)
<LLStarks> chris, would i be able to compile from bzr and gdb?
<fta> dpm, hi, i'm really having a hard time with the lp translations. i can't resurrect the strings eaten by launchpad :P
<fta> i mean, i thought i did, but they are not in the lp export branch
<dpm> hi fta, hm, bummer. Howcome they aren't in the exports branch? You mean it is hard to find them in an earlier revision, or that they didn't get resurrected from the LP database? Did danilo not propose a workaround to get some of them back?
<fta> dpm, i now perform the merge on my side as he proposed, but yet, i don't see the "updated in lp" counters grow on my side
<fta> i'm not sure why
<dpm> Ok, I see. I think the best thing might be to talk to him or henninge again in #launchpad, they're the ones with most technical expertise on the inner LP Translations workings. Due to the LP reorg, danilo does not work in translations anymore, but henninge does
<dpm> henninge is now dealing with a similar (or the same perhaps) bug affecting you:
<dpm> (if I can find the bug again... :)
<dpm> that's the one: bug 710591
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 710591 in launchpad "Ubuntu upstream translation imports overwrite Ubuntu translations" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710591
<dpm> although with the difference that in your case the overwritten translations do not come from source packages, but from the LP UI
<fta> hmm
<fta> jdstrand, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/9.0.597.84~r72991/
<jdstrand> fta: thanks!
<fta> jdstrand, note that while a bit later than usual, it's still 0day compared to chrome, unlike what jorge claims
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> I hadn't heard what jorge claimed, but I plan to get that uploaded and building immediately
<fta> jdstrand, i'm referring to http://askubuntu.com/questions/6253/whats-the-difference-between-google-chrome-and-or-chromium-what-are-the-advanta
<fta> which i recently discovered in my blogs referrers
<fta> jdstrand, he said: "That means that the Ubuntu developers do not update Chromium in Ubuntu as quickly as Google updates Chrome in their own repository"
<fta> the last comment also makes me mad/sad
<jdstrand> fta: meh, his facts are wrong in jorge's comment
<fta> indeed
<fta> but i'm not surprised as he uses Chrome, and he's advertising it in most of his blog posts & screenshots
<jdstrand> well, I'll have them uploaded and building today. if i386 and amd64 finish building, I'll test the resulting builds today
<jdstrand> then keep an eye out for armel and publish
<jdstrand> seems an odd thing to promote chrome over chromium when you are on the ubuntu community team
<fta> i agree, that's why i don't understand why he's doing that
<jdstrand> I've asked him to join here
<jcastro> someone looking for me?
<jdstrand> well, I think things have changed a bit since you wrote http://askubuntu.com/questions/6253/whats-the-difference-between-google-chrome-and-or-chromium-what-are-the-advanta
<jcastro> sure, we can update that
<jdstrand> jcastro: I think there might be the (mis?)conception that you promote chrome over chromium in ubuntu
<fta> jcastro, hi, it started like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/562571/
<jcastro> (also a new feature of the site, you can click edit and propose your own edits and then the person can just accept them)
<jcastro> hey the last time I asked it was "a few days"
<jcastro> I can change that now though
<fta> jcastro, when i'm allowed to upload myself, it has always been 0day
<jcastro> ok how's that?
<jdstrand> jcastro: so, do you promote chrome over chromium, and if so, why and is there something that could be done with chromium in ubuntu?
<jcastro> Well not really, I'd like to make it more neutral if you want
<jdstrand> the main thing is that we wait on armel to finish building
<jdstrand> ie, I get it uploaded and building 0-day (thanks to fta)
<jdstrand> I then test it as soon as the i386 and amd64 builds are done
<jdstrand> and then wait on armel to publish since LP doesn't allow us to push individual architectures
<jcastro> ok I've removed references to time differential
<jdstrand> s/armel to publish/armel to build/
<fta> Dimmuxx, http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2011/02/02/html5-and-web-video-questions-for-the-industry-from-the-community.aspx
<jdstrand> I sorta feel like the comments regarding flash and h264 are misleading. I read it and I think it could be interpreted that chromium can't do them
<jcastro> ah, I can move that to the recommended packages part, one sec.
<jdstrand> jcastro: also, chromium has an SRU exception: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions
<fta> the only thing we don't have but would like to is the pdf plugin
<jcastro> jdstrand: awesome, I'll add that, I think it was pending when I wrote this
<fta> the auto updated embedded flash is not really needed
<jdstrand> jcastro: probably-- I did see an edit made within the last two weeks, so wasn't sure what was going on there
<Dimmuxx> fta: I have seen that, but I thought that maybe the ubuntu builds will be built with h264 anyways since Ubuntu is one of the dists that wanna be as "compatible" with windows as possible
<jdstrand> jcastro: the bottom line is that we can get chromium updates nearly as fast as they can build
<jcastro> yeah I was probably maintining the chrome bits but didn't follow up on the SRU bits
<jdstrand> since armel is slow, it gives time for testing
<fta> Dimmuxx, it's a different topic. "h264 quite acceptable in ubuntu" vs "h264 wanted on the web"
<jdstrand> (testing the other builds)
<jcastro> they're dropping h264 soon upstream anyway right?
<fta> Dimmuxx, so for the former, we can keep it, but because of the latter, i'd like to drop it at the same time as chrome
<jcastro> fta: jdstrand: ok, refresh now
<jcastro> jdstrand: I can probably remove the "there is an ongoing discussion..." bit?
<Dimmuxx> It's a good idea to drop it but I'm just afraid that h264 might become the "standard" anyway since windows and osx will support it in all browser via plugins or directly
<jdstrand> jcastro: yes, fta and I and the TB discussed it, and it culminated in the micro release exception
 * jcastro axes it
<fta> Dimmuxx, well, depends more on the publishers. like if youtube stops providing h264 encoded videos, users won't even notice they need that codec
<jdstrand> jcastro: thanks for revisiting it and doing the updates
<jcastro> thanks for the poke!
<jcastro> jdstrand: they added a new feature that let's people submit edits, so if you see something wrong and the person isn't responsive you can click edit, make the proposed change, and then a high-rep trusted editor can approve the change, like wikipedia
<jdstrand> jcastro: cool, thanks
<jcastro> but in my case yelling in my general direction can be more effective. :p
<jdstrand> jcastro: well, context is probably also a good thing as well
<Dimmuxx> fta: that won't happen for many years at least
<fta> Dimmuxx, i bet it will happen sooner
<Dimmuxx> there are so many third party apps for youtube which uses h264
<Dimmuxx> ipad, iphone etc
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/chromium
<jcastro> here's the chromium tag if you guys want to give it a once over
<fta> Dimmuxx, nope, 3rd part apps won't matter. google controls youtube's encoding, they can drop h264 anytime they want, it will fall back to either webm or flash
<Dimmuxx> do they encode all videos to both webm & h264 now or are still some only h264?
<fta> Dimmuxx, iirc, they started to encode everything in webm a while ago
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, oh, i hit a crash too, just committed a fix for it - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk/revision/82
<chrisccoulson> that's probably your issue there
<LLStarks> bzr up
<LLStarks> and how the heck do i compile this...
<LLStarks> ah
<LLStarks> eric@kingfisher:~/globalmenu-extension$ sh allmakefiles.sh
<LLStarks> .: 115: Can't open ./toolkit/toolkit-makefiles.sh
<chrisccoulson> you shouldn't run that directly ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's run by configure to build the list of makefiles
<chrisccoulson> take a look at the packaging in my PPA for clues how to build it ;)
<chrisccoulson> (it's basically built the same way as a firefox build, because it uses the same build system)
<fta> chrisccoulson, do you use emacs? emacs23 recently starting to complain a lot in natty:
<fta> (emacs:20350): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid uninstantiatable type `<invalid>' in cast to `GObject'
<fta> (emacs:20350): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<fta> (emacs:20350): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid uninstantiatable type `(null)' in cast to `GObject'
<fta> started
<chrisccoulson> fta - i don't. where does it abort if you run it with G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals?
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/562618/
<fta> i can install the symbols if you wish
<chrisccoulson> fta - looks like a ted bug :)
<jdstrand> fta: so the changelogs for lucid and maverick's chromium-browser are referencing 'upstream gyp files'. do we need an updated gyp?
<fta> jdstrand, no, upstream gyp files, not the tool itself (like Makefile files vs make)
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> cool
<jdstrand> fta: thanks
<fta> jdstrand, or more, like configure.in vs autoconf
<fta> as gyp is closer to autoconf
<jdstrand> fta: ok, all uploaded
<fta> jdstrand, cool, thanks
<jdstrand> fta: thanks for the packages. I'll take it from here unless there is a build problem
<fta> ok
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - so I'm working on the Mnemonics bug with globalmenu-extension, and I've found a solution, and I guess I need some design advice.  I'm not really used to mucking about in memory with strings like this - it's been a long time since I've had to take care of any of this stuff.  :p
<m_conley> So it turns out we can escape underscores by inserting another underscore in front of them
<chrisccoulson> ah, i did suspect that might be the case
<m_conley> You already have a function that scans Labels, and inserts underscores before the first accesskey character it finds.
<m_conley> is it more desirable to create a new function that escapes underscores, and then uses your function?  Or should I modify your scanning function to do both in a single pass?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too sure actually. it might be best to try and do it in a single pass
<m_conley> alright, cool, I'll go that route then.  Thanks. :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, have you seen https://developer.mozilla.org/En/Mozilla_internal_string_guide ?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: was just looking at it now
<chrisccoulson> i find that quite useful. dealing with strings in mozilla code is a pain ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no kidding.  Python has always pampered me, I guess.  Now I'm feeling the pain of low-level strings.  :p
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<chrisccoulson> the difficult bit is figuring out which string class is appropriate for the job you want to do
<chrisccoulson> there's so many of them!
<fta> jdstrand, how long do you expect it will take to land ch9 in lucid? (i'm writing a blog post about it)
<jdstrand> fta: i386 and amd64 have built. waiting on armel
<jdstrand> fta: last build took 17 hours and 47 minutes
<jdstrand> fta: so I'm guessing tomorrow
<fta> jdstrand, is "a matter of hours" ok? or should i use "days"?
<jdstrand> (which I will do)
<jdstrand> fta: hours seems reasonable
<fta> good
<jdstrand> it is less than one day
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, the patch looks good, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> just 1 small comment though - could you use PRBool rather than bool?
<chrisccoulson> (although, it looks like i'm already guilty of not using the right types around there) ;)
<chrisccoulson> with that, feel free to push it to lp:globalmenu-extension
<fta> chrisccoulson, did you read mike's post on planet.u?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-05
<BUGabundo> o/ uh uh
<dupondje> can somebody open http://www.vacature.com/carriere/3225-euro-bruto-als-wetenschappelijk-medewerker-bij-kuleuven?utm_source=hln&utm_medium=partnersite&utm_campaign=hlncontent&utm_content=rechts ?
<dupondje> crashes instantly here :(
<jdstrand> fta: argh, maverick ftbfs/armel only just now started building (the first buildd might have died to have it autostart-- this happeneded with other builds lately)
<jdstrand> fta: I am publishing anyway and will upload a .2 for maverick for armel
<jdstrand> fta: ok, all tested and published
<jdstrand> fta: I uploaded a .2 to the security-proposed ppa for armel, which I'll test and publish later-- probably monday
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-06
<LLStarks> hey guys, do i need xulrunner-1.9.2 and 2.0?
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, no idea, it depends what other apps on your system are using them
<chrisccoulson> try uninstalling them
<LLStarks> are they default seed? nothing is depending on them.
<chrisccoulson> then you can remove them ;)
<BUGabundo> yo
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, did you try the latest extension from my PPA btw? it has quite a few crash fixes in it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-30
<FernandoMiguel> bRoas
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11652145#post11652145
<chrisccoulson> we should ban information like this on UF
<chrisccoulson> seriously ;)
<Kurdistan> hi. geckoy mediaplayer does not seem to work with some pages.
<Kurdistan> http://www.roj.tv/tv/tv.htm  . do not know if it is firefox thing or were I should go.
<micahg> Kurdistan: which release are you on?
<Kurdistan> micahg, it should be the latest.
<micahg> Kurdistan: of Ubuntu
<Kurdistan> 1.0.4-2ubuntu1
<Kurdistan> 11.10
<Kurdistan> micahg, can you click on the pages and watch the stream? because it does not work for me.
<micahg> I don't use it
<Kurdistan> micahg, okey. I wonder how I can compile it from source. http://code.google.com/p/gecko-mediaplayer/downloads/list
<Kurdistan> they seem to have newer version
<debfx> is it just me or is the thunderbird unity integration currently not working?
<chrisccoulson> debfx, yeah, it's just you ;)
<chrisccoulson> what isn't working?
<debfx> chrisccoulson: it doesn't show the new mail count on the launcher icon
<debfx> the error console says: Error: aListener is not defined Source File: resource://messagingmenu/MessagingMenu.jsm Line: 278
<debfx> chrisccoulson: aha, so it works when I create ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist
<chrisccoulson> debfx, oh, dang. that's fallout for some recent refactoring
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> aListener[aMethod] should be aCallback ;)
<debfx> glad I could help :)
<debfx> one other  thing: lightning spams the error console with error messages telling me I should install calendar-timezones.xpi even though I have that extension installed
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too sure about that. i've not been using lightning since i switched to nightly builds of thunderbird
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-31
<micahg> hi joelesko
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<micahg> hi cousin_luigi
<cousin_luigi> chrisccoulson: I read your latest blog post: does it mean final testing does take place during the mozilla beta period?
<knome> chrisccoulson, hey
<knome> chrisccoulson, i am still wondering about that xubuntu-specific browser start page.
<micahg> can't Xubuntu just add another prefs file
<knome> i understood that's not so easy. if it is, tell me how to do that, and i'll create us a new start page ;)
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-01
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley, how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm well, and you?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, not too bad thanks
<chrisccoulson> trying to debug a weird arm bug atm :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: cool. :) I've updated lp:thunderbird-eds-extension/0.4 to fix the build scripts - at least, fix them for development work.
<chrisccoulson> ah, cool. what needed fixing?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: so, it should work just as well in TB 11 as it did in TB 7/8.  I'll tackle making EDS collect addresses over the next little while, and then account creation
<chrisccoulson> although, i guess i could just look :)
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks. i was going to ask if you wanted any help with that?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: if you could lend any, that'd be excellent!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, have you seen this btw? https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/4cfb865a-c29f-4be8-85c0-2fd2a2120201
<chrisccoulson> extra crash symbols \o/
<m_conley> uh oh
<m_conley> oh, good
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: any time someone sends me a "have you seen this", followed by a crash-stats link, I cringe a little. :)
<chrisccoulson> we've got automated builds of symbols for glib, gtk, libunity, eds, xlib and dbusmenu :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: that's awesome!
<chrisccoulson> yeah, hopefully it will make debugging some of these crashes a bit easier
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: are you involved with the ubuntu mirror network at all?
<bhearsum> or do you know who is?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i'm not involved with that at all. i'm not sure who to ask about that. do you have a particular query?
<bhearsum> we had a terrible time mirroring the 10.0/3.6.26 yesterday, and some people are trying to find out exactly how your mirror system works - something to do with preseeding and then flipping bits
<bhearsum> i was hoping to give them someone to talk to, if possible
<bhearsum> but even a wiki page or some other than that describes it would be super helpful!
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, you could maybe try asking pitti in #ubuntu-desktop
<chrisccoulson> he might be able to help, or might know of someone who's more appropriate :)
<bhearsum> that's a start, thanks!
<bhearsum> was the 10.0 release calm and cool for yoU?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i'm not we've even published it yet, although it's ready to go
<chrisccoulson> but i don't think there will be any problems :)
<bhearsum> ooh, hehe
<bhearsum> so far no chemspill, so that's good :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's why i prefer to leave it a day or 2 :)
<bhearsum> :)
<chrisccoulson> which reminds me, i need to get our branches ready for the next beta
<chrisccoulson> man, i wish armel built faster. trying to debug armel specific bugs is a real pain when it takes a whole working day to do a build
<chrisccoulson> and then my build dies if i lose my SSH connection to the porter box :/
<bhearsum> do you build on real arm hardware?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah. we don't do cross-compiles anywhere
<bhearsum> ah
<chrisccoulson> you don't do builds on arm hardware?
<bhearsum> nope
<bhearsum> we used to cross compile with scratchbox
<bhearsum> i think we can do the builds more natively now that we're building against the native android sdk thuogh...
<chrisccoulson> i should try cross compiling it really :)
<bhearsum> scratchbox will make you hate your life
<bhearsum> from a systems management standpoint, it is so ridiculously awful
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'm just reading about it now :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, there's even help for ubuntu users - http://balau82.wordpress.com/2010/03/14/scratchbox-on-ubuntu/
<chrisccoulson> ah, so it's using qemu. i was wondering how it works
<bhearsum> yup
<chrisccoulson> i should really use qemu so that i can produce armel build symbols with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+junk/mozilla-symbols-tools/files
<chrisccoulson> at the moment, we only build amd64 and i386, as i need an armel build of breakpad
<bhearsum> oh, i know why we were using scratchbox....it was for building for n810/n900
<bhearsum> i don't think we use it at all for android
<bhearsum> hmmm
<bhearsum> i wonder if we use breakpad on android
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think you use breakpad for android :)
<chrisccoulson> it would have been simpler if i could create all of our symbols as part of the firefox build, where i'm guaranteed to have an armel version of breakpad built already, and the right environment to run everything in. Our builders can't access http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ though, so I'm stuck with doing it separately
<chrisccoulson> and the machine i'm using in our datacenter doesn't have qemu installed. i wonder if i can convince them to set it up :)
<bhearsum> heh
<chrisccoulson> gah, "abort: crosses branches (merge branches or update --check to force update)"
<chrisccoulson> this breaks the dailies after every merge, yet I still forget about it every time ;)
<chrisccoulson> you'd have thought i'd have learnt by now :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can we get the chromium dailies back on?
<chrisccoulson> i never turned them off
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> last upload 4 weeks ago: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<chrisccoulson> i'll have to find out what's going on then. i don't get any status e-mails for this bot, as it doesn't work properly from chinstrap
<micahg> ok, could you enable precise and disable maverick for everything except stable as well please?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, this pointer barrier stuff in precise is taking a bit of getting used to
<FernandoMiguel> evening!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-02
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<chrisccoulson> did the addressbar autocomplete stuff get backed out? i've just noticed it's not working on my nightly builds now
<chrisccoulson> ok, i think i answered my own question: https://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/63757aa2e629 :)
<jlebar_> Hey, guys.  Wanted to give you a heads-up that in FF13, Flash with npwrapper may not work everywhere.
<jlebar_> SEe https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=723164
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 723164 in Plug-ins "Pandora does not fully load" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<jlebar_> At least some of the documentation I read recommended this as the best way to use Flash.
<mdeslaur> jlebar_: thanks for the heads up...the precise flashplugin-nonfree package now installs the native 64bit one
<jlebar_> mdeslaur, Excellent.  I'm not sure how I got into the mess I did, but I may have done something silly to get the 32-bit version installed.
<mdeslaur> jlebar_: well, if you're running oneiric and older, that's still what gets installed
<jlebar_> mdeslaur, Ah, that explains it then.  :)
<jlebar_> Sounds like you guys are upgrading just in time then!
<jlebar_> FF13 is scheduled for release on June 5.
<chrisccoulson> hah, i love bsmedberg's comment in that bug
<chrisccoulson> i have basically the same opinion of nspluginwrapper ;)
<mdeslaur> hrm, I do have flash packages for lucid-oneiric that update to the native 64bit version, but have resisted pushing them for fear of introducing regressions...
<mdeslaur> guess that's going to force my hand :P
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, yeah, i guess we should start planning to do that then :)
<chrisccoulson> which is what https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next is designed for ;)
<mdeslaur> ok, I'll stick them in my flash ppa when I have a minute
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> we can push them to the firefox beta PPA once you're sure they're working if you want
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: ok, let me think about that, but it's probably a good idea
<chrisccoulson> cool
<chrisccoulson> jlebar_, thanks for the heads-up
<jlebar_> Sure thing!
<chrisccoulson> it's funny that whilst we're trying to get rid of nspluginwrapper, the gnome guys now depend on it for running flash in epiphany
<chrisccoulson> which sucks :/
<FernandoMiguel> evening <3
<micahg> hi FernandoMiguel
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we should patch that out if we ship we 64 bit flash (unless they're using it like plugin-container in firefox)
<micahg> ugh, that was about epipahny ^^
<chrisccoulson> micahg, patch what out?
<micahg> requiring nspluginwrapper
<chrisccoulson> micahg, then you can't use flash in epiphany, at all
<micahg> that sounds like a bug
<micahg> unless they're using it like that for security reasons (i.e. process separation)
<chrisccoulson> sure. the bug is that epiphany uses gtk3 and flash uses gtk2
<chrisccoulson> you can't have them in the same address space
<micahg> ah, heh, that makes sense then :)
<knome> micahg, chrisccoulson: gotcha! so, what about a xubuntu-specific firefox start page?
<micahg>  /away gone fishing
<micahg> oops :)
<knome> hahah, i know this is a sensitive subject
<knome> but i'd really like to know if it's possible at all
<knome> technically, we could even have a startpage that doesn't require translations
<chrisccoulson> what would you actually want the startpage to point at?
<knome> that could be a "local" page in the CD or a subpage in xubuntu.org, which we could create before precise release
<knome> whatever is easier...
<chrisccoulson> well, a local page on the CD is out of the question unless you're willing to package the page as an extension
<knome> micahg, ?
<chrisccoulson> CSS is blocked from file: URI's
<chrisccoulson> well, at least when i last looked at it. our old offline page didn't work because of that
 * micahg was wondering if start.ubuntu.com could be branded based on URL ala start.xubuntu.org
<knome> branded, yes, easily (from a technical POV), but the question of actually changing some content (we'd like links to xubuntu.org and so) is a different thing
<micahg> knome: right, I was more concerned with keeping the search box intact
<knome> micahg, is that a problem with a self-managed page?
<micahg> problem? idk
<knome> as far as i know, google doesn't forbid using their search...
<micahg> no, not at all
<knome> :)
<knome> so managing our own page at start.xubuntu.org or sth could be technically easiest
<knome> the question is, could we even pass that page some parameters, like the lang
<knome> like, start.xubuntu.org/lang/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-03
<alex_mayorga> Is there a Chromium on Ubuntu channel anywhere?
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, no there isn't
<chrisccoulson> there is a mozilla channel though ;)
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: no Chromium PPA for precise yet?
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, no. in fact, we're completely out of disk space on the machine we normally run the builds from
<chrisccoulson> so, none for any release at the moment
<micahg> ah, that's the issue
<chrisccoulson> i had IS ping me a few days ago asking me to clear my homedir out on chinstrap
<chrisccoulson> i was the highest user, with all of the chromium and mozilla branches ;)
<chrisccoulson> something like 50GB or so
<chrisccoulson> so, i've had to sacrifice one for now, and we certainly can't be pulling 10's of GB of chromium SVN daily, so we need to wait for more disk space
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: I see
<alex_mayorga> I don't really care that much for Chromium, might as well just remove the PPA
<cousin_luigi> chrisccoulson: I read the latest entry on your blog: how will the testing occur now?
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<chrisccoulson> hi FernandoMiguel!
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<FernandoMiguel> cold
<FernandoMiguel> very very cold chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> sorry, you always come online in here when there's either nobody around or everyone is busy ;)
<FernandoMiguel> lousy weather
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<FernandoMiguel> chrisccoulson: np
<FernandoMiguel> it's whenever I can :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-04
<bah-newbie> hi
<bah-newbie> silly ubuntu user here.
<bah-newbie> Is anyone else active, and not botty?
<paolo1> hi
<paolo1> tjis channel not have op?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-05
<micahg> hi bah-newbie, it's the weekend, so people aren't always around
<stlouisubntu> anyone have advice on installing Firefox 10 ESR on ubuntu (other than extracting the binaries to /opt and symlinking)?
<micahg> stlouisubntu: we're actually not advising users to install the ESR, that's why we're shipping Rapid Release in the distro
<stlouisubntu> Thanks, friend.  I figured that since 3.6.x (which turned out to be effectively an ESR itself) was shipping in the 10.04 LTS main repository until just recently, that there might end up being a way for users to go Firefox 10 ESR for those who choose.
<micahg> we considered it, but the security tradeoffs seemed to be not worthwhile for most of our distro users
<stlouisubntu> Thanks.  I understand.  Hey, I really appreciate all the work you and the team put in.  Well, done and keep it up.
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
<micahg> hi cousin_luigi
<cousin_luigi> hello
 * cousin_luigi is having problems with FF10 and flashplayer and wondered if it was packaging-related
<cousin_luigi> I overheard something about it the other day here.
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: FF = Firefox | FF11.0b1 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF12.0a2 10.04-12.04 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Thunderbird 3.1.18(10.04-11.04)/10 (11.10) in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF10.0 (10.04-11.10)/Thunderbird 3.1.16/9.0 (11.10) in Stable Releases | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<micahg> umm, I hope not :)
<micahg> what type of problem?
<cousin_luigi> micahg: plugin doesn't seem to work. After closing firefox also manually killing the process is required.
<cousin_luigi> It happened a few times already:/
<micahg> hmm, we upgraded to rapid release to fix that :(
<cousin_luigi> oh
<cousin_luigi> but I never had problems like this with the previous releases
<micahg> which release are you on?
<cousin_luigi> 10.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 on oneiric amd64
<cousin_luigi> micahg: so, what do you think?
 * micahg missed the last part of the conversation
<cousin_luigi> 10:37:58 < micahg> which release are you on?
<cousin_luigi> 10:41:28 < cousin_luigi> 10.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 on oneiric amd64
<micahg> [03:46] <micahg> does this happen in a new profile as well?
<cousin_luigi> uhm, haven't tried that yet
<paolo1> hi
<paolo1> someone help me
<paolo1> ?
<paolo1> I want a plugin for firefox to send back and forth in the streaming video on ubuntu
<paolo1> <paolo1>  i have vlc plugin for mozilla and xine but not lead directly to the end of the movie b
<stefanie> hello to all
<cousin_luigi> hello
<stefanie> i have some problems using firefox to connect on a citrix server
<stefanie> can someone help me
<stefanie> the problem is that ff is not showing the page when i connect to the server ff7 ubuntu 11,10
<cousin_luigi> why ff7?
<cousin_luigi> isn't that ancient?
<stefanie> epiphany has no problems using the citrix receiver
<stefanie> since ff7 i do have this problem
<stefanie> sorry you are wright it is ff10
<paolo1> luigi sei italiano?
<cousin_luigi> sì
<cousin_luigi> but it's bad manners to speak another language here
<paolo1> sai eprche non ci riesce a portare avanti i video in streaming con qualsiasi plugin per mozilla su ubnutu
<paolo1> cioè se guardi un video per esempio .wmv
<cousin_luigi> see above
<cousin_luigi> paolo1: can you do that on another platform?
<paolo1> parla in italinao
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-02-02
<Ramattack> Hi all
<Ramattack> I'm trying to obtain imap quota on thunderbird but it sais... the mailbox is not open
<Ramattack> is it any way of getting this working?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-01-31
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: [11:22]  <UserError> Do you know if ubuntu has a gtk3 firefox repo, or if aurora has gtk3 yet in those repos?
<bkerensa> [11:22]  <UserError> I saw one for Fedora :(
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: also this https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=619899
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 619899 in Widget: Gtk "Support the panel based menubar in Unity" [Enhancement,New]
<UserError> Is there a gtk3 firefox ppa ?
<kbrosnan> UserError: you probably need to build yourself
<UserError> :\
<UserError> i know i can, i will just find myself rebuilding each release
<Unit193> "Release"?  GTK3 isn't ready yet, and only in trunk/mozilla-central.
<kbrosnan> yeah
 * Unit193 ponders if https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/staging will build correctly, thinks not.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-02-01
<Unit193> UserError: https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/staging/+packages feel free to try it, don't expect much.
<UserError> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<UserError> i love you
<UserError> question though. why is it 145MB ?
<UserError> oh, source
<UserError> got it ;)
<Unit193> Give it a minute to publish, it's a PPA otherwise.
<UserError> kk
<Unit193> That's latest trunk rebuilt for gtk3.
<UserError> Oh wow, so this has the new interface as well.
 * Unit193 would guess, but hasn't used trunk or this, isn't planning on "using" either. :P
<UserError> :P
<Unit193> Tell me how it is.
<UserError> installing now
<UserError> well, make +
<Unit193> Eh?
<UserError> have one machine downloading
<UserError> another making from that source with the configs on apt-build :P
<UserError> benchmarking them ;)
<UserError> works fine for me, 12.04.4
<UserError> saucy X11 HWE
<UserError> 3.13
<UserError> going to run it through some paces here in python
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-01-28
<beachbuddah> NYC says goodmorning room
<beachbuddah> question for you all:  installed thunderbird under Ubuntu, did a very bad job of backing up.  Tried to remove Tbird and reinstall but continually get the msg (x3):  Cannot load profile...help?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-02-03
<brson> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi brson
<brson> chrisccoulson: hey! i'm glad you are around
<brson> chrisccoulson: i work on the rust team, and try to help firefox packagers prepare for the rust transition
<brson> i only realized yesterday that i've never talked to you directly
<brson> and my information about how ubuntu packagis fx is wrong
<brson> for context yesterday mozilla committed a patch to require rust https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1284816
<chrisccoulson> oh, heh, we've just been discussing rust internally
<brson> chrisccoulson: how is it going?
<chrisccoulson> Basically, the situation today is that the development release of ubuntu has rust 1.14 from debian. The foundations team are going to backport that to other ubuntu releases
<brson> ok. you should know that if 1.14 can build firefox today, it will not be for long
<brson> firefox will likely keep rust upgraded, and that is tough for distros
<chrisccoulson> Yeah, I'm not looking forward to that
<brson> here's my summary of debian's situation from nov https://gist.github.com/brson/7f626515bfe135813ecc6b9a0c3f0273
<brson> afaik because of their policy issues there isn't a clear path forward yet, some policy will need an exception
<brson> chrisccoulson: how long do you need to support firefox in which current releases?
<brson> ubuntu uses firefox esr or stable releases?
<chrisccoulson> we follow the normal releases
<brson> ok
<chrisccoulson> the support is 5 years for ubuntu LTS releases. The current releases are on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<brson> chrisccoulson: since there are currently 5 lts releases does that mean that, at the first firefox release that requires rust (possibly april), you will be on the hook for 5 backports of Rust?
<brson> chrisccoulson: I'm going to send you an email so you have my contact info. Is there anything you need from me right now, or that I can pass along?
<chrisccoulson> There's currently 4 supported releases, although one of these becomes EOL in April. But there's also a non-LTS release in April
<chrisccoulson> I don't think there's anything I need right now (it's quite late anyway, and I'm about to go and grab some beer) :)
<chrisccoulson> brson, thanks for the email
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-01-31
<adeo> Hi, are you the guys behind the firefox package on Ubuntu, or just the https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next PPA?
<adeo> I'm asking because I'm wondering when Firefix 59 will be available to Ubuntu 18.04
<adeo> (and your PPA does already provide it)
<gQuigs> adeo: well, firefox-next is for the betas
<gQuigs> Firefox 59 will come out of beta around 2018-03-13 -  https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Roadmap
<gQuigs> and we usually get it within a few days at most
<adeo> gQuigs, sorry I mixed up Firefox 58 and Firefox 59
<adeo> because Ubuntu 18.04 only provides Firefox 57
<mdeslaur> adeo: we published it 15 minutes ago
<mdeslaur> adeo: patience :)
<gQuigs> 15 minutes..  ah.. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox  ..  I was thinking 58 has been around for much longer than 15 minutes :)
<ricotz> mdeslaur, bionic was mentioned ;)
<mdeslaur> oh, the dev release gets it weeks later because of the autopkgtests and newer toolchain and stuff
<mdeslaur> I had read that as 16.04
<ricotz> mdeslaur, ok, I would understand it gets stuck in -proposed, but if wasn't uploaded yet
<mdeslaur> adeo: sorry about that, for 18.04, don't hold your breath
<mdeslaur> ricotz: I assume because it doesn't build in 18.04 yet
<adeo> aww :'(
<mdeslaur> don't run 18.04 in production ;)
<ricotz> mdeslaur, rustc is sufficient there already
<adeo> well, it's not production, it's my desktop :-) so no worries
 * mdeslaur shrugs
<ricotz> mdeslaur, even for Firefox 59
<gQuigs> adeo: when I run dev, I mostly run Firefox from either the -next PPA 
<gQuigs> someone in -desktop was hoping to 58 sooner IIRC, due to it dropping gtk2 depends or something
<adeo> gQuigs, will try :-)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-02-01
<tttoh> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  kqllbkj: [reed] chrisccoulson ricotz â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<tttoh> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  afetpxi: [reed] maxb ricotz â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<tttoh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ltvyf: ricotz [reed] adeo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<tttoh> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ydkinkzpx: chrisccoulson [reed] asac â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<tttoh> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  fhqlxd: asac ricotz micahg â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<tttoh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  tvwellple: maxb ubuntulog mdeslaur ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<tttoh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  uoqvwrxhaa: chrisccoulson asac mdeslaur ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<tttoh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  yepcb: asac ricotz micahg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<tttoh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  hphfhuezpl: maxb natim mdeslaur ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<tttoh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  qouxfgdkk: adeo [reed] ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<adeo> uuuh shiny
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2019-01-31
<stephend> howdy folks
<stephend> me again - Stephen, from Mozilla.  Working with WebPageTest, and we use https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages through it
<stephend> I saw https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1523056 (thanks for trudging through that!
<stephend> how might I best track the build status?  cheers!
<stephend> hi ricotz - when might a fresh build of Firefox Nightly be available via https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages ?
<ricotz> I wouldn't call 3 days that old yet
 * ricotz is pushing a new trunk build and hopes there are no fatal upstream changes
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2019-02-01
<stephend> I'm really not complaining, and I appreciate the work, really.  I've simply got upstream consumers at work of the builds, via WebPageTest, is all
<stephend> thx again, ricotz!  
<ricotz> stephend, don't worry, I didn't see anything fundamentally happened yet in trunk
<ricotz> I guess this would make difference https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1520948
<stephend> yeah, it's looking good so far
<stephend> we're going to try to get and test the Firefox nightly (and release) build IDs, not just their version string, so we can trust the data in WebPageTest
<ricotz> on which archs that is?
